# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Putin Declares War

## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Anti Federalist

Not my circus, not my monkeys.

----------


## 69360

Looks like Russia is knocking out air defenses countrywide in support of their troops who are only in the breakaway regions. This is tactics 101. Still seems like a whole lot of nothing so far. 

Not our problem.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Don't give a $#@!.  None of our business.

----------


## sparebulb

Let's never forget that this would have never come to this had the US/UK/Israel not meddled with Ukraine's intact government in 2013-2014.

----------


## vita3

> Let's never forget that this would have never come to this had the US/UK/Israel not meddled with Ukraine's intact government in 2013-2014.


& 2004.

----------


## A. Havnes

> & 2004.


2004?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 2004?


Back  in 2004 the Bush administration was trying to manipulate things in Ukraine with the Orange Revolution.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ukraine Says Russia Has Launched a ‘Full-Scale’ Invasion
Ukrainian officials said there have been missile strikes in Kyiv, Russian Defense Ministry says it's not attacking cities
by Dave DeCamp - February 23, 2022




> Ukrainian Foreign Minister Dmitry Kuleba said Thursday that Russia has “has just launched a full-scale invasion of Ukraine.”
> 
> A series of explosions were reported across Ukraine, including near the capital Kyiv. Anton Gerashchenko, an advisor to Ukraine’s interior ministry, said there were “missile strikes on Kyiv.”
> 
> The Russian Defense Ministry said in a statement that the Russian military is attacking Ukrainian military facilities and is not targeting cities.
> 
> In another statement, the Russian Defense Ministry said it crippled Ukraine’s air defenses with “precision” attacks. It also claimed that Ukrainian border guards are not resisting the advancing Russian troops.
> 
> Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced a “special operation” in Ukraine’s eastern Donbas region. He said the operation was meant to defend people living in the republics of Donetsk and Luhansk (DPR and LPR), which Russia recognized on Monday. After ordering the operation, Putin said that he has “no plans to occupy the Ukrainian territories.”
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Vladimir Putin’s invasion and bombing of Ukraine deserve the condemnation of all decent people. Regardless of what has been going on over there, Putin did not have to do it. He had a moral obligation to deal with the issues properly. His actions cannot be excused.


https://libertarianinstitute.org/foreign-policy/damn/

----------


## 69360

> https://libertarianinstitute.org/foreign-policy/damn/


He tried to. He was looking at NATO on his border. They had eight years to resolve this otherwise. Seem like Russia actually had a lot of patience.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Sammy

> 


Cenk Uygur is mentally ill.

----------


## dannno

> The President of Ukraine is Jewish though.


Well Zionists funded and assisted Hitler too, so explain that.

Neo-nazis in Ukraine were funded by the west for the CIA coup in 2014. Petro Poroshenko was installed, I believe he is Christian. They later renamed some streets in Kiev to historical nazi collaborators who killed tens of thousands of Jews. 

I think Zelensky was a little bit less controlled by the west, he appeared at least willing to work with Trump on investigating some of the corruption from the prior administration involving Hunter Biden. That may be one reason the US is not willing to go full force on this one and is relying on sanctions.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Good on him for not tolerating Neocon meddling and subversion.  Now let's send troops to our Mexican border, where Biden is subverting elections by importing illegal voters.

----------


## 69360

> That is probably true. Earlier Putin said he was ready to sit down with Kiev for negotiations.


I believe it. Putin hasn't done anything outrageous yet despite what western media is reporting. I think Putin would end this if his stated goals were met through diplomacy.

----------


## pcosmar

> The President of Ukraine is Jewish though.


Jewish Nazi

----------


## Sammy

> Jewish Nazi


Reinhard heydrich (who was more Anti Jewish than Hitler) was part Jewish.

----------


## sparebulb

> Petro Poroshenko was installed, I believe he is Christian.


i don't know if he is a practicing Christian, based on his behavior, but Wikislime told me that he is a diabetic.

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzFXCwflb5M

----------


## Suzu

Here's another reason for Putin's "aggression":

https://www.opindia.com/2022/02/russ...n-coronavirus/

----------


## wizardwatson

I feel like Putin was referencing Ron Paul in his address this morning:

https://www.paulcraigroberts.org/202...g-feb-24-2022/




> *Incidentally, US politicians, political scientists and journalists write and say that a veritable empire of lies has been created inside the United States in recent years.* It is hard to disagree with this  it is really so. But one should not be modest about it: the United States is still a great country and a system-forming power. All its satellites not only humbly and obediently say yes to and parrot it at the slightest pretext but also imitate its behaviour and enthusiastically accept the rules it is offering them. *Therefore, one can say with good reason and confidence that the whole so-called Western bloc formed by the United States in its own image and likeness is, in its entirety, the very same empire of lies.* - Putin (secret fan of Ron Paul, lol)


Who else has said "empire of lies"?  Am I missing something?

...wow

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I feel like Putin was referencing Ron Paul in his address this morning:
> 
> https://www.paulcraigroberts.org/202...g-feb-24-2022/
> 
> 
> 
> Who else has said "empire of lies"?  Am I missing something?
> 
> ...wow


“Truth is treason in the empire of lies.” - George Orwell

----------


## kahless

> I feel like Putin was referencing Ron Paul in his address this morning:
> 
> https://www.paulcraigroberts.org/202...g-feb-24-2022/
> 
> Who else has said "empire of lies"?  Am I missing something?
> 
> ...wow


LOL. I read the transcript this morning and wondered if he or whoever wrote it was familiar with Ron Paul using that phrase as well.

He also refers to the west's "low cultural standards" and when referencing his own people again mentions culture and values.   Again, he is not wrong here.

This whole thing is like if China had overthrown the Canadian government, installed their puppet, talked of a military alliance with Canada, aligned with Canadian Nazi's and pushed Canada to change their social norms to accept Communism.  At the same time China scolds the US for not accepting Communism as Canada lights up their skyscrapers with red Commie flags.

Not that I agree with it but the US in that instance would probably enter Canada to stop Chinese aggression and the risk of spreading their values.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## osan

> Fascism v. Communism ... we've seen this before.


Two sides of the same coin.

----------


## vita3

> Two sides of the same coin.


If you can avoid being ruled by either youre winning

----------


## nobody's_hero

> A couple things.
> 
> Firstly, one does not park his army on a neighbor’s border without intending to use that army.  I was hoping that Putin was playing a psychological game with the world, with the United States certainly, with no intentions of running his tanks into Ukraine. That hope of course was naïve and we now see just how rotten Putin is. But we can also see that the Russian people are not entirely on board with this incursion into the territory of a neighboring sovereign state.
> 
> The invasion is fact. The question that remains is what Putin has in mind for LPR and DPR. It would be terribly naïve to believe that Russia will fully recognize the independence of those nations without expecting a quid pro quo. I would suspect that what Russia will seek in return is unquestioning fealty of LPR and DPR to the Kremlin. I would certainly also expect that the moment either LPR, DPR, or both moved to displease Moscow, Russian tanks will roll into those regions if even in fact they will have ever left.
> 
> Regardless of what Putin may claim otherwise, Russia has, at the very least, discounted the value of Ukrainian lives. Their actions during the Soviet period suggest a clear and glaring hatred of the Ukrainian people as witnessed through their actions in the 1920s and 1930s when they starved 6 million Ukrainians to death without so much has the least indication of any irritation of their consciences.


Maybe it's like France helping out the colonists in the American war for independence. 

King Louis XVI had his own motives. He wasn't helping the colonists out of the goodness of his heart. He just wanted to see Britain humbled and embarrassed. 

And we got a free country out of the deal (while it lasted).

It would be a shame if the breakaway regions got their independence only to immediately give it up to someone else. (Kind of like the bold 'independent' Scots wanting independence from the UK, but idiotically justifying their desire for autonomy by saying they should remain in the EU under the thumb of Brussels )

----------


## Snowball

14:49
Contact with Zelensky lost. Unidentified airplane departs from Kiev

Читайте больше на https://english.pravda.ru/world/

----------


## 69360

> 14:49
> Contact with Zelensky lost. Unidentified airplane departs from Kiev
> 
> Читайте больше на https://english.pravda.ru/world/


If Zelensky cuts a deal with Putin how will the media spin that away. Heads will explode.

----------


## osan

> If you can avoid being ruled by either you’re winning


Or at least losing at a lesser rate.

----------


## osan

> Maybe it's like France helping out the colonists in the American war for independence. 
> 
> King Louis XVI had his own motives. He wasn't helping the colonists out of the goodness of his heart. He just wanted to see Britain humbled and embarrassed.


The king also got paid.




> And we got a free country out of the deal (while it lasted).


For what, a couple years?  That pooch was on us, not the frogs.

I'm thinking Russia's truer intentions are far more sinister.  Those bastards are not even human to my way of thinking.  They murdered a fair number of my family and one of my grandfathers spent four years in a gulag.  He came home weighing sixty pounds.  They tossed him into a hole in the dead of Siberian winter with no stitch of clothing on and left him for something like three days, but inconveniently failed to die.

I try to bear in mind that most of the Russians today had little to do with that, but it isn't easy.  Part of me wants all of Russia to glow in the dark, but I keep it on a short leash.




> It would be a shame if the breakaway regions got their independence only to immediately give it up to someone else.



Indeed, yet that is precisely what is almost certain to happen.




> (Kind of like the bold 'independent' Scots wanting independence from the UK, but idiotically justifying their desire for autonomy by saying they should remain in the EU under the thumb of Brussels )


Scots are a fallen people. Most of the rest of are, as well.

We say we want freedom, but are not willing to give up our lives for the sake of having it.  That's wholly on us.  We should be murdering the tyrants and their families, but will not because we are corrupted with shiny things.  This is the deplorable truth of the contemporary human.  Therefore, tyranny.

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## wizardwatson

Pretty much...

https://twitter.com/snarwani/status/1497243840322834433

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> Wow dying twice, super unlucky!!!!!!!!


Always in the wrong place at the wrong time. He must be CNN's Kenny. Every new episode, Ohh my god, they killed Bernie.

----------


## ClaytonB

-deleted-

----------


## tod evans

Worth listening to.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/statu...31911241564164


https://twitter.com/TuckerMax/status...17320860131339

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/PolicemanMeme/st...26744555118595

----------


## nobody's_hero

> https://twitter.com/PolicemanMeme/st...26744555118595


Watching that "tank" video in question, it's hauling ass (for an armored vehicle). 

It's in a curve in the road (or at least just came out of one). 

And it's tracked. 

Tracked vehicles are 'touchy' to control while turning at higher speed (I would imagine an old soviet era vehicle even worse). Not only that but the tracks themselves, unless modified for asphalt, isn't going to be like driving a vehicle with rubber tires. 

My first thought when I saw that video is that the driver simply lost control. Probably a Ukrainian vehicle got separated from the rest of its unit and was hauling ass to get away, oversteered, panicked, and lost control. 

I can't really explain why he backed up over the vehicle, unless he just lost all situational awareness (those things don't have backup cameras). 

And if he was retreating from advancing Russian forces, human nature probably kicked in and he was only worried about himself and the people in that armored vehicle.

EDIT: Okay maybe not 'hauling ass' but this video shows a bit more of the beginning than what most of the MSM shows. Vehicle appears to start from a standstill and never gets traction on the asphalt while turning. (driver gave it too much throttle, you can see it start swerving to one side then the other soon after he guns it). If you haven't seen it, it's kinda graphic but if the stories are true, the occupant survived.



It's possible that he backed up because of the railroad tracks in front.

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## Voluntarist

> Wow dying twice, super unlucky!!!!!!!!
> <<Images of Bernie Gores>>


You got me. I took you seriously; just like I did The Texan at first. I did a search for Bernie Gores on the CNN website - nada.
https://www.cnn.com/search?size=10&q...nie%20Gores%22. Seems strange they wouldn't have a record of him.

The Twitter handles CNN Ukraine (CNNUKR) and CNN Afghanistan (CNNAfghan) are both showing as suspended accounts. Has Twitter ever suspended CNN? Neither account has that blue tick mark they use for verification.

So I searched and found out that Bernie Gores's passing has been debunked by a number of fact checkers (Reuters, Politifact, and others . The photo seems to trace back to YouTuber Jordie Jordan (WingsOfRedemption) ... who was doing just fine as of two weeks ago.

----------


## pcosmar

> You got me. I took you seriously; just like I did The Texan at first. I did a search for Bernie Gores on the CNN website - nada.
> https://www.cnn.com/search?size=10&q...nie%20Gores%22. Seems strange they wouldn't have a record of him.
> 
> The Twitter handles CNN Ukraine (CNNUKR) and CNN Afghanistan (CNNAfghan) are both showing as suspended accounts. Has Twitter ever suspended CNN? Neither account has that blue tick mark they use for verification.
> 
> So I searched and found out that Bernie Gores's passing has been debunked by a number of fact checkers (Reuters, Politifact, and others . The photo seems to trace back to YouTuber Jordie Jordan (WingsOfRedemption) ... who was doing just fine as of two weeks ago.


And yet it was just posted to Twitter,,again.

and I was pointing out the Level of Bull$hit.

----------


## 69360

> And yet it was just posted to Twitter,,again.
> 
> and I was pointing out the Level of Bull$hit.


Everything coming from western media about this is lies. It's scary that Pravda and RT are more thruthful.

----------


## dannno

> Wow dying twice, super unlucky!!!!!!!!


These appear to be both from fake accounts..

However, I'll throw this in here:

Ghost of Kyiv Ukraine Video is a Fake Made Using Digital Combat Simulator Game
https://gamerant.com/ghost-of-kyiv-u...bat-simulator/


Footage shows flight simulator game, not Russian fighter jet being shot down
https://apnews.com/article/fact-checking-548180451272

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Breaking: Russian soldiers go into hospital, and steal incubators, throwing babies on the floor. Nurse to testify at UN tomorrow.













[/s]

----------


## vita3

West winning propaganda angle

Thats for sure.

----------


## 69360

It's hard to keep track of all the lies. Ghost of Kiev- lie, $#@! you Russian warship- lie, Russian tank crushes car-lie.

----------


## tod evans

> It's hard to keep track of all the lies. Ghost of Kiev- lie, $#@! you Russian warship- lie, Russian tank crushes car-lie.


Best part is the MSM hiding behind various domain names in order to peddle their pablum.

----------


## ClaytonB

Times of Israel: Zelensky asks UN to strip Russia of its security council vote

----------


## Krugminator2

//

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## pcosmar



----------


## dannno

> 


Here's the tldw..


The following video is allegedly coming from a guy in a hotel in Kiev. He mentioned that citizens trying to take on the Russian army, with moltov cocktails or otherwise is being encouraged. He claims Russia is trying really hard to avoid civilian casualties. This will only increase the civilian casualties. 

In this discussion he talked about the strategies Russia is using to fight this war and why the US media is criticizing Russia for not being able to conquer more quickly. This is because the typical US strategy is to go in and destroy everything - take out the electrical grids, cell towers, water infrastructure and pretty much anything. This completely cripples their entire situation, then our armies come in pretending they are some sort of savior, and of course rebuild everything using US taxpayer funds. Russia could have easily done by this now. 

The media is using this signal that they don't have the capabilities to do so. However, this individual claims that Russia actually cares about the people of Ukraine. They are not trying to alienate the population. They are not trying to enrich defense contractors at the expense of Russia's taxpayers like the US does. They are not trying to destroy more than what they need to in order to keep the Ukrainian military from continuing in their futile attempts. 

He says Russia wants to install a puppet regime, yes, that's Russia's goal, a regime that is more favorable to Russia's security interests.

----------


## tod evans

A different perspective than the MSM is pushing.




*Are US-run biological labs in Ukraine one of the reasons behind Russia invasion? Read how Russian govt had raised bioweapons alarm*

https://www.opindia.com/2022/02/russ...n-coronavirus/

As Russia has started attacking military installations in Ukraine, there are speculations that the United States Biolabs that have been established in Ukraine in the name of research and defence are also among the targets. The US has several such labs in Ukraine under its Biological Threat Reduction Program.

Social media has been abuzz with discussions on how the Russian government, in addition to objecting to NATOs expansion in the region, has been highlighting their concerns, accusing the USA of running bioweapon labs near their border. A Twitter handle named @WarClandenstine claimed that it may be a possibility that Russia is targeting the Biolabs. Nothing has been confirmed yet.

1) HOLY $#@!! I think I may be onto something about #Ukraine.

Zelensky said the Russians are firing at military installations. How broad is that term?

I am seeing speculation that could include US installed biolabs.

At first I was like no way.

Then I started digging. pic.twitter.com/tm72HFAXNK

 Clandestine (@WarClandestine) February 24, 2022
There is a lot of discussion on social media regarding the alleged bioweapons labs run and funded by the US government on Ukrainian soil.


As per the details made available by the US government, the US Department of Defenses Biological Threat Reduction Program has been working with partner countries to to counter the threat of outbreaks (deliberate, accidental, or natural) of the worlds most dangerous infectious diseases.


Screenshot from US Embassy in Ukraines website
In Ukraine, the programs aim is to consolidate and secure pathogens and toxins of security concerns and provide support to the nation in detecting and reporting outbreaks caused by dangerous pathogens before they pose any stability or security risks.

In 2019, BTRP established two laboratories for the Consumer Protection Service of Ukraine with Biosafety Level 2 in Kyiv and Odesa. Both regions are under Russias attack. The US not only provides support for laboratory establishment but has also been funding research projects in Ukraine where the Ukrainian and American scientists work together.

Russia has accused the US of developing bio-weapons at its borders, at Ukraine and Georgia
On several occasions, Russia has accused the US and Ukraine of developing bio-weapons close to its borders. In 2021, while talking about the inability of the World Health Organisation to establish the origin of the Covid-19 virus, Russian Security Council Secretary Nikolai Patrushev told Kommersant reporter that Russia believed the US was developing bio-weapons near its borders.


He said, you pay attention to the fact that in the world, more and more new biological laboratories under the control of the United States are growing by leaps and bounds. Moreover, by a strange coincidence  mainly at the Russian and Chinese borders. He added that the US claims they work with local scientists to develop ways to fight dangerous pathogens but what happens inside those walls was unknown.

He added, We are told that peaceful sanitation stations operate near our borders, but for some reason, they are more reminiscent of Fort Detrick in Maryland, where Americans have been working in the field of military biology for decades. By the way, we should pay attention to the fact that outbreaks of diseases that are not typical for these regions are recorded in the surrounding areas.

When asked if he meant Americans were developing biological weapons at those Biolabs, he said, We have good reason to believe that this is the case. He further said, Not a day goes by at the headquarters of the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) in The Hague that the Americans and their allies do not come forward with another chapter of the anti-Russian chemical dossier.

Speaking about the allegations against Russia over the development of chemical weapons, he said there were no evidence and only conjectures. The Russian government has made similar allegations multiple times.


Russia has raised concerns multiple times that the USA is running bioweapons labs in Ukraine and elsewhere

Russia had alleged that US is running bioweapons lab in Georgia
US-funded gain of function reasearch to enhance viruses at Wuhan laboratory in China
It has been now been established by now that scientists from the USA, with NIH funding, had been running gain of function research into a number of SARS-like viruses in the Wuhan laboratory in China, which is widely believed to be the origin of Covid-19 infection. In September 2021, it was revealed in a book that the US had funded research on deadly viruses in Wuhan under the supervision of Anthony Fauci.

US scientist Peter Daszak, who had received an NIH grant, through his organisation EcoHealth Alliance had been engaged in gain of function research for years in the Wuhan Institute of Virology in China. Daszak has himself admitted on numerous occasions that they are running breakthrough research into coronaviruses.

Earlier this year, an investigation by Project Veritas had revealed that coronavirus research deemed too dangerous by DARPA, was approved by Anthony Faucis NIAID and was conducted by Daszaks EcoHealth Alliance at Wuhan.

In October 2021, it was revealed via leaked emails that Anthony Faucis NIAID funded institute trained researchers at Wuhan lab housed fatal aerosol-borne viruses.

Russia invades Ukraine
On 24 February, after weeks of speculations, Russia finally invaded Ukraine, triggering a massive outrage all over the world. It is notable here that NATO, USA and Russia have been at loggerheads for years over NATOs alleged plans to expand eastward, threatening Russias security. As Russian troops gathered on Ukraines borders over the last few weeks, NATO and USA have dropped billions of dollars worth of weapons in Ukraine, proclaiming support for Ukraines sovereignty.

Addressing the people, Putin had announced that it is launching a military operation directed towards the demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine. The alleged biological weapons program is one of the many concerns Russia had raised regarding Ukraine.

NATO countries including the USA have promised to impose severe sanctions on Russia as a retaliatory measure against the invasion.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> 


What kind of optic is that even. Seems to sit quite high on the mount for no good reason. 

Looks like a staged photo indeed, but it's not really fake news either, people are walking around with guns there.

----------


## acptulsa

> Here's the tldw..
> 
> 
> The following video is allegedly coming from a guy in a hotel in Kiev. He mentioned that citizens trying to take on the Russian army, with moltov cocktails or otherwise is being encouraged. He claims Russia is trying really hard to avoid civilian casualties. This will only increase the civilian casualties. 
> 
> In this discussion he talked about the strategies Russia is using to fight this war and why the US media is criticizing Russia for not being able to conquer more quickly. This is because the typical US strategy is to go in and destroy everything - take out the electrical grids, cell towers, water infrastructure and pretty much anything. This completely cripples their entire situation, then our armies come in pretending they are some sort of savior, and of course rebuild everything using US taxpayer funds. Russia could have easily done by this now. 
> 
> The media is using this signal that they don't have the capabilities to do so. However, this individual claims that Russia actually cares about the people of Ukraine. They are not trying to alienate the population. They are not trying to enrich defense contractors at the expense of Russia's taxpayers like the US does. They are not trying to destroy more than what they need to in order to keep the Ukrainian military from continuing in their futile attempts. 
> 
> He says Russia wants to install a puppet regime, yes, that's Russia's goal, a regime that is more favorable to Russia's security interests.


TL/DR

----------


## phill4paul

> What kind of optic is that even. Seems to sit quite high on the mount for no good reason. 
> 
> Looks like a staged photo indeed, but it's not really fake news either, people are walking around with guns there.


 Looks like a Sig Sauer Romeo 5. Most individuals like to co-witness their red dot with their irons. If his front and rear sights sat high he might add the riser to co-witness.

----------


## tod evans

Hmmmmm,

The day before. 



https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-...nord-stream-2/

Statement by President Biden on Nord Stream 2
FEBRUARY 23, 2022
•
STATEMENTS AND RELEASES
Since Russia began deploying troops to the Ukrainian border, the United States has worked closely with our Allies and partners to deliver a strong, unified response. As I said when I met with Chancellor Scholz earlier this month, Germany has been a leader in that effort, and we have closely coordinated our efforts to stop the Nord Stream 2 pipeline if Russia further invaded Ukraine.

Yesterday, after further close consultations between our two governments, Germany announced that it would halt certification of the pipeline. Today, I have directed my administration to impose sanctions on Nord Stream 2 AG and its corporate officers. These steps are another piece of our initial tranche of sanctions in response to Russia’s actions in Ukraine. As I have made clear, we will not hesitate to take further steps if Russia continues to escalate.

Through his actions, President Putin has provided the world with an overwhelming incentive to move away from Russian gas and to other forms of energy. I want to thank Chancellor Scholz for his close partnership and continued dedication to holding Russia accountable for its actions.

----------


## Sammy

*Putin Puts Russia's Nuclear Forces on Higher Alert*

----------


## phill4paul

> SAN FRANCISCO, Feb 26 (Reuters) - SpaceX billionaire Elon Musk said on Saturday that the company's Starlink satellite broadband service is available in Ukraine and SpaceX is sending more terminals to the country, whose internet has been disrupted due to the Russian invasion.
> 
> "Starlink service is now active in Ukraine. More terminals en route," Musk tweeted.
> 
> He was responding to a tweet by a Ukraine government official who asked Musk to provide the embattled country with Starlink stations.


https://www.reuters.com/technology/m...et-2022-02-27/

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwfcZYZPy8c

----------


## ClaytonB

> *Putin Puts Russia's Nuclear Forces on Higher Alert*




Nukes are no laughing matter... but for those of us who can only watch and hope the nukes don't start raining from the skies, the only thing we can really do is pray, and laugh...

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## sparebulb

Cute cat.

Just because Hitler loved dogs doesn't mean that you can't love cats and still be a nazi.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Cute cat.
> 
> Just because Hitler loved dogs doesn't mean that you can't love cats and still be a nazi.


I have 19 dogs and 4 cats and love each of them.
Edit 20 dogs. 14 born this morning.
Edit 21. 15 born today.
Edit on recount 20 only 14 born today all alive thus far.

----------


## pcosmar

> I have 19 dogs and 4 cats and love each of them.
> Edit 20 dogs. 14 born this morning.
> Edit 21. 15 born today.


that is a bunch of Pups. What Kind?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> that is a bunch of Pups. What Kind?


Doberman Pinschers
Actually just cleaned the whelping box and hand counted only 14 puppies.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> My prediction: Nikki Haley just became Trump's running mate.


My prediction:  Trump won't be the nominee in 2024 and it'll instead be a standard RINO who won't even try to beat Biden.

----------


## ClaytonB

> My prediction:  Trump won't be the nominee in 2024 and it'll instead be a standard RINO who won't even try to beat Biden.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...78759893327872

----------


## Occam's Banana

From 2014:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-to-intervene/

----------


## ClaytonB

> From 2014:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-to-intervene/

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...78759893327872

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


How the $#@! did we lose DeForest Kelly and James Doohan and Leonard Nimoy and still have this $#@!?

Serious question, for anybody but specifically at @Occam's Banana: is the Marxist Mind $#@! getting more and more blatant and obvious or is it just me being hypersensitive to it?

This is not two degrees of separation from a previous position, this is a full 360 and a half.

And it's on the record, in black and white, that they are utterly contradicting themselves, and they don't even care.

War is peace.

In six months, when Communist China invades Taiwan, they will be the "anti interventionists".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...78759893327872


The productive working class always bears the brunt of wars conjured up the parasitical ruling class.

Thus it has always been.

Strike!

General Strike!

What was that phrase the Marxists used back in the hippie days???

"What if they gave a war, and nobody showed up?"

----------


## CCTelander

> How the $#@! did we lose DeForest Kelly and James Doohan and Leonard Nimoy and still have this $#@!?
> 
> Serious question, for anybody but specifically at @Occam's Banana: is the Marxist Mind $#@! getting more and more blatant and obvious or is it just me being hypersensitive to it?
> 
> This is not two degrees of separation from a previous position, this is a full 360 and a half.
> 
> And it's on the record, in black and white, that they are utterly contradicting themselves, and they don't even care.
> 
> War is peace.
> ...



I'm tellin' you, he went back to Psi2000 and came in contact with the water again.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Na...029%2C%201966.

----------


## acptulsa

Don't just talk about it, George.  Got a problem with Putin, go see him.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> How the $#@! did we lose DeForest Kelly and James Doohan and Leonard Nimoy and still have this $#@!?
> 
> Serious question, for anybody but specifically at @Occam's Banana: is the Marxist Mind $#@! getting more and more blatant and obvious or is it just me being hypersensitive to it?
> 
> This is not two degrees of separation from a previous position, this is a full 360 and a half.
> 
> And it's on the record, in black and white, that they are utterly contradicting themselves, and they don't even care.
> 
> War is peace.
> ...


Takei will be conveniently absent from social media when that happens.  If ever confronted about it, he'll say he refuses to comment.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...78759893327872


I don't think that really is a question. If war starts in Europe, you guys will be involved. Not just you guys though, it will be a worldwide gathering where we see who can lose the most blood. A useless exercise, but, that is how humans make sure there are not too many... And it also creates nice stories of heroism... This time however, it may lead to a new reality: the earth + lotsa glass.

----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## 69360

> In six months, when Communist China invades Taiwan, they will be the "anti interventionists".


Might not even be that long. China knows Putin is going to win. The EU isn't going to do $#@! all about it while Russia keeps sending them oil and gas. Why wait? Do it now while the world is distracted with the current nonsense. Never let a good crisis go to waste.

----------


## pcosmar

Wag the Dog

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## Occam's Banana

In before _Star Trek_ gets cancelled because Pavel Chekov (the character played by Walter Koenig) is Russian ...

----------


## ClaytonB

Pope Francis says 'rivers of blood' flowing in Ukraine war

I'm anti-war and I don't attribute any good motives to Putin/Russia in respect to whatever is happening in Ukraine. But they didn't provoke the fight and they have been patiently attempting redress of grievances with the US over the breakdown of the NNPT and other legitimate existential matters in the world political order, for decades. Instead of behaving rationally, the US government is persisting in its delusional mindset of being some kind of god-on-earth, which it is not. If there are innocents dying in Ukraine (and, given the breakdown of all media credibility, there is really no way to know, as far as I'm concerned) that is a terrible thing, yet it is the _wholly predictable_ outcome of meddling US foreign policy. The US government needs to stop antagonizing Russia and withdraw its operations within its own "sphere of influence" (as a first step) and then (long-run) bring all troops home and stop all foreign military adventurism and other foreign entanglements. This is Common Sense 101 and only a complete moron could be shocked when other nations respond with force in the face of endless US provocation...

----------


## RPfan1992

> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...78759893327872


It was the same with the Covid lock downs. Nobody wanted them except older rich people and the "experts" all agreed.

----------


## acptulsa

> In before _Star Trek_ gets cancelled because Pavel Chekov (the character played by Walter Koenig) is Russian ...

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> 


I'm seriously considering joining $#@!ter just so I can tell pricks like George Takei to GO $#@! THEMSELVES.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wag the Dog


Yep. Follow the money. 

Western Oligarchs want Ukraine. They want the business, they want the land, they want the resources. The IMF and it’s Economic Hitmen have taken control of Ukraine’s monetary policy via debt. And the globalist central banks would also like to control Russia. That’s why Putin must go.

Putin and his Oligarchs also want resources, but they seemed to be OK with the status quo and their current holdings in eastern Ukraine. That was until NATO and friends pushed him into a corner, and Putin took the bait. This war is not an accident.

----------


## Snowball

NATO Planned to Launch a War Against Russia: Azarov

"The Russian government decided to stop this situation and restore order in Ukraine, wrote *Nikolai Azarov, who served as Ukrainian Prime Minister three times.*

Through a message posted on Facebook on Friday, Former Ukrainian Prime Minister Nikolai Azarov claimed that the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) planned a nuclear attack against Russia, taking advantage of the existence of geopolitical problems with Ukraine.

NATO was planning to launch a Third World War using nuclear weapons against Russia and the main role in this was given to the current American-dominated ruling elite in Ukraine and the nationalists, Azarov wrote.


Since Dec. 2021, Russia has been receiving information about NATO's plans to deploy 4 military brigades (2 land, 1 navy, 1 air) on the territory of Ukraine," he added, explaining that an air brigade has the ability to carry nuclear warheads.

"NATO wanted approval of this deployment of troops in the summer of 2022 at a meeting of the United Nations Security Council (UNSC)," Azarov said, recalling that the organization sought to provoke a "launched large-scale military operations against Russia with the use of nuclear weapons.

In order to prevent the Third World War and the attack on Russia with the use of nuclear weapons, the Russian government decided to stop this situation and restore order in Ukraine, wrote Azarov, who served as Ukrainian Prime Minister three times, the last of which occurred from March 2010 to January 2014.

One day before the start of the war, fateful decisions were made to exterminate the Russian-speaking population in Donbass. The Ukrainian army, led by the National Brigades, was preparing to start a military operation in Donbass on Feb. 25, 22, Azarov claims.

full: 
https://www.telesurenglish.net/news/...0304-0012.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ‘NATO Planned to Launch a War Against Russia’: Azarov
> 
> "The Russian government decided to stop this situation and restore order in Ukraine,” wrote *Nikolai Azarov, who served as Ukrainian Prime Minister three times.*
> 
> Through a message posted on Facebook on Friday, Former Ukrainian Prime Minister Nikolai Azarov claimed that the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) planned a nuclear attack against Russia, taking advantage of the existence of geopolitical problems with Ukraine.
> 
> “NATO was planning to launch a Third World War using nuclear weapons against Russia and the main role in this was given to the current American-dominated ruling elite in Ukraine and the nationalists,” Azarov wrote.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know who this guy is (sounds like Russian propaganda), but I highly doubt NATO was going to launch a nuclear first strike.

----------


## shakey1

> Originally Posted by *pcosmar* 
> Russian v. Nazi
> 
> None of our business.








> Originally Posted by *vita3* 
> None of our business








> This is how I feel too.


me 3

----------


## sparebulb

> Yeah, I don't know who this guy is (sounds like Russian propaganda), but I highly doubt NATO was going to launch a nuclear first strike.


Using US standards, what would happen if a leader of an opposing nation expressed a desire to make or obtain nuclear weapons?

As far as the UKROP plans to attack the separatists in late Feb, we may never know.

Russell Bentley, who has been spot on so far, pointed out, the front lines of the conflict were right at the city limits of some of the major cities.  The UKROP plan was to blitz into the cities and occupy them using the trapped civilian population as leverage against Russian intervention.  The last UKROP plan was to encircle the cities and cut them off from the Russian border.  That plan failed miserably and led to large UKROP losses.  Under the new plan, UKROP bet large and put half of their resources in the East.  Under Putin's plan, these forces are now cut off from Kiev.

The Russians need to get Zelensky and his rats to capitulate sooner than later.  Western media is obviously acting on orders to make it look like the UKROPS can hold out or even win in order to buy time and manufacture Boobus's support for war.

----------


## CaptUSA

*Over 200 Companies Have Withdrawn from Russia* 

List:  https://som.yale.edu/story/2022/over...ia-some-remain

Nothing like reinstating the cold war.  Geebus.  Visa, Mastercard, and Amex are all on this list.  So, if Russians want access to credit or a myriad of other products and services, they have to turn to China.  Nothing like slicing your own throat to teach them a lesson.

----------


## TheTexan

> *Over 200 Companies Have Withdrawn from Russia* 
> 
> List:  https://som.yale.edu/story/2022/over...ia-some-remain
> 
> Nothing like reinstating the cold war.  Geebus.  Visa, Mastercard, and Amex are all on this list.  So, if Russians want access to credit or a myriad of other products and services, they have to turn to China.  Nothing like slicing your own throat to teach them a lesson.


Yep.  Glenn Beck made a surprisingly interesting point the other day.  He said that sanctions have never worked in the past because private companies always just worked around them.  But now, private companies are just another arm of government, tied at the hip...

----------


## Occam's Banana

> How the $#@! did we lose DeForest Kelly and James Doohan and Leonard Nimoy and still have this $#@!?
> 
> Serious question, for anybody but specifically at @Occam's Banana: is the Marxist Mind $#@! getting more and more blatant and obvious or is it just me being hypersensitive to it?
> 
> This is not two degrees of separation from a previous position, this is a full 360 and a half.
> 
> And it's on the record, in black and white, that they are utterly contradicting themselves, and they don't even care.
> 
> War is peace.
> ...


My reply here is somewhat broad and scattershot, as this is an important subject that deserves a deeper and more thorough examination than I can properly give it at the moment.

I think it's getting more blatant and obvious. One reason for this is that things like "social media" have made it possible for provocative statements to be presented and circulated just as easily as tame ones - and probably more easily, given that provocative ones will tend to attract more attention, both in support and opposition. This is generally a good thing, I think, as it eliminates the "gate keepers" who were previously able to much more easily throttle the dissemination of ideas they regarded as objectionable (for whatever reasons). For example, I don't think Ron Paul and his ideas - which were certainly "provocative" to many - could have achieved the level of exposure they did without the Internet. The gatekeepers would never have allowed it, or would have allowed it only under terms favorable to them. (They were still able to do this to some degree, such as by engaging in a media "blackout" of his campaign, short-shrifting his debate time, etc. - but such tactics did not have the potency they once possessed). This cuts both ways, of course, and as a result, the hypocrisies and contradictions of the enemies of liberty have become more unfiltered - and thus more "blatant and obvious" - as well. The gatekeepers no longer have enough control to ensure that their hypocrisies and contradictions are sugar-coated to make them easier to swallow. Their "useful idiots" (such as George Takei) can just pop off and "say the quiet part out loud" and there's not much they can do to stop it.

Another reason is that the left has become significantly more intolerant and sanctimonious.*[1]* This allows them to dismiss their opponents as not merely mistaken, incorrect, or wrong, but as bad, immoral, and evil. This in turn gives them license (or is used as an excuse for them to take license) to dismiss criticisms of hypocrisy and contradiction. They are the "good guys" and it is thus imperative that they thwart and defeat the "bad guys" by whatever means. If employing obvious contradictions and indulging blatant hypocrisies aids them in this, then so be it. The righteousness of their cause justifies any irrationality.*[2]*

There's much more that could (and should) be said about this - things like the corrupt epistemology at the root of Marxism, the nihilism at the root of post-modernism, Marcusian "repressive tolerance", _et cetera ad nauseam_, but I'll leave it at this: it is most assuredly not just you being hypersensitive.



*[1]* Of course, the right also has its own exemplars of intolerance and sanctimony, but at the present moment they have far less institutional power than the left does, so they do not present as much of a "clear and present danger", so to speak. At the present moment.

*[2]* In addition to Takei's, here are a couple of other relatively minor but succinct examples of this:



> 






> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ma...hat/ar-AAU5Ir5

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Occam's Banana
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...78759893327872
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that really is a question. If war starts in Europe, you guys will be involved. Not just you guys though, it will be a worldwide gathering where we see who can lose the most blood. A useless exercise, but, that is how humans make sure there are not too many... And it also creates nice stories of heroism... This time however, it may lead to a new reality: the earth + lotsa glass.


The question was "*should* the U.S. military be involved?", not "*will* the U.S. military be involved?".

And the breakdown by income is the whole reason I posted that particular item.

Wealthy or quite well-to-do hypocrites like George Takei, _et al._ chomp at the bit to "put the screws to Putin" - even if it means "higher prices for food and gas" - while simultaneously posturing as champions of the best interests of poor people.




> 



Mealy-mouthed bastards like Takei blithely ignore that, as that poll result indicates, the poor are the ones least eager to "put the screws to Putin" - as well as the fact that the poor will be the ones primarily fighting, killing, and dying in any such "screw-putting".

That takes some breathtakingly sanctimonious head-up-your-own-ass acrobatics.

----------


## Snowball

> Yeah, I don't know who this guy is (sounds like Russian propaganda), but I highly doubt NATO was going to launch a nuclear first strike.


Russia has always officially denounced the first strike policy, but the United States, despite multiple attempts to make it renounce first strike, refused. 

The US is reportedly keeping its "first strike" policy amid relentless threats against Russia and China
https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/201.../pers-s07.html

Washington DC: Nuclear First Strike Against Russia Should Be "On The Table" 
https://thewashingtonstandard.com/wa...-on-the-table/

----------


## pcosmar

Just got a FB warning and a post Censored.. and I challenged the decision..

I Posted a Pic of some Ukrainian Nazi Phucks from the Azov Battalion.. and the comment that I would not mind them wiped from the earth..

wishing ill on Nazis is against Community Standards.

----------


## tod evans

Putin said "Bio-Labs" in his war speech.




Surely our politicians and their media haven't been lying........

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## TheTexan

> 


Melania Trump got nothin' on Olena Zelensky

----------


## helenpaul

Olena  looks fat.

----------


## pcosmar

> Putin said "Bio-Labs" in his war speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely our politicians and their media haven't been lying........

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Breaking: Russian soldiers go into hospital, and steal incubators, throwing babies on the floor. Nurse to testify at UN tomorrow.
> ...


Posted that almost two weeks ago. And you thought it was absurd hyperbole. 

I must have heard incubators, premature babies and pregnant women mentioned 20 times yesterday on the propaganda box.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/1502353759455821833

----------


## Anti Globalist

> https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/1502353759455821833


This is also the same guy who said there would be no federal vaccine mandates.  I'm sure this recent statement will age like milk like everything else Biden says.

----------


## 69360

> https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/1502353759455821833


So Biden is going to start WW3. They always do the opposite of what they claim.

----------


## TheTexan

> So Biden is going to start WW3. They always do the opposite of what they claim.


Yep we're $#@!ed

----------


## Occam's Banana

> This is also the same guy who said there would be no federal vaccine mandates.  I'm sure this recent statement will age like milk like everything else Biden says.


Come on, man ...




> So Biden is going to start WW3. They always do the opposite of what they claim.


... look, fat. look, here's the deal ...




> Yep we're $#@!ed


... you're a lying dog-faced pony soldier.

----------


## sparebulb

> Posted that almost two weeks ago. And you thought it was absurd hyperbole. 
> 
> I must have heard incubators, premature babies and pregnant women mentioned 20 times yesterday on the propaganda box.


Breaking News from Drudge

PUTIN BOMBS DISABLED CARE HOME

And 48 schools as well.

Believable

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Breaking News from Drudge
> 
> PUTIN BOMBS DISABLED CARE HOME
> 
> And 48 schools as well.
> 
> Believable


Seems very strategic and great use of resources for Putin.

----------


## CaptUSA

> https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/1502353759455821833


So glad we don't have a maniac tweeting anymore.

This makes me feel _much_ safer.

----------


## sparebulb

A nice recap for anyone late to the show.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Breaking News from Drudge
> 
> PUTIN BOMBS DISABLED CARE HOME
> 
> And 48 schools as well.
> 
> Believable


I'm starting to become disoriented from the saturation levels of propaganda... could the US MSMBS have been taken over by Russian propagandists to make us believe the US was engaged in reckless military campaigns in Iraq and Afghanistan, causing countless civilian deaths? Were those wars all just a propaganda illusion, too?? I don't even know what to think anymore so, for the most part, I don't. There are pictures on my screen. Not sure what they actually signify. Whatever it is, it probably isn't good though...

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm starting to become disoriented from the saturation levels of propaganda...

----------


## ClaytonB

>

----------


## Occam's Banana

These $#@!s are going to end up rehabilitating Hitler before this is over with.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> These $#@!s are going to end up rehabilitating Hitler before this is over with.


It turns out Holocaust denial (by a former U.S. ambassador, no less) is just fine and dandy - as long as you're criticizing Putin when you do it:

----------


## acptulsa

> These $#@!s are going to end up rehabilitating Hitler before this is over with.


Better they had rehabilitate their credibility.  Or did they mean, didn't use Zyklon B at Stalingrad or over Coventry?  And if so, why no specificity?  Or is this more holocaust denial like...




> It turns out Holocaust denial (by a former U.S. ambassador, no less) is just fine and dandy - as long as you're criticizing Putin when you do it:


Denial, indeed.  Was it the German communists, the German idiots, or the German-born Jews who didn't speak German?

Has anyone checked lately to see if the Nuremberg Trials are down the Memory Hole yet?  Maybe that precedent is what they're trying to erase.

----------


## sparebulb

Mustard Museum Issues Demands to Russia




> Midwestern mustard aficionados hoping to see some rare Russian condiments are out of luck, as the National Mustard Museum in Middleton, Wisconsin is apparently no longer exhibiting Russian mustards. According to a photo circulating online, the museum will only return the spicy dressings once Russia “recognizes and respects the sovereign nation of Ukraine.”
> 
> “The Russian mustards have been temporarily removed. They will return once the invasion of Ukraine is over and Russia recognizes and respects the sovereign nation of Ukraine,” read a sign apparently seen at the museum, and posted online on Sunday..........................


I wish these dumbasses would learn that almost all baked products in the US are made from Russian Red Wheat varieties.

----------


## TheTexan

Old video (Feb 25) but recommended viewing for anyone who still think this is about NATO or whatever.

----------


## 69360

Hitler and the Nazis killed plenty of ethnic Germans. They killed the sick, mentally ill and anyone deemed inferior genetically.

----------


## TheTexan

> Hitler and the Nazis killed plenty of ethnic Germans. They killed the sick, mentally ill and anyone deemed inferior genetically.


That used to be well known.  As in "no $#@!, Sherlock".

But these days many people think Hitler only killed Jews.

"The Holocaust" was even officially redefined some years back, as only including Jewish deaths.  (it seems only Jew Lives Matter)

----------


## 69360

Zelensky just said Ukraine won't be joining NATO. That was the big Russian demand. This should be all over soon.

----------


## TheTexan

> Zelensky just said Ukraine won't be joining NATO. That was the big Russian demand. This should be all over soon.


That was the big Russian demand? 

Do you have a source/link for this claim?

----------


## pcosmar

> That was the big Russian demand? 
> 
> Do you have a source/link for this claim?


That was one point,, Denazification is the Goal. Demilitarization is also a goal.

----------


## 69360

> That was one point,, Denazification is the Goal. Demilitarization is also a goal.


Yeah those plus accept Crimea as Russian territory and Donbass independence. All of that was in Putin's speech. Strategically Ukraine remaining neutral is the major goal. 

I suspect this will be ending shortly, possibly in a week or two. Over the US and EU objections, they want the fighting to continue for political gain.

----------


## TheTexan

> That was one point,, Denazification is the Goal. Demilitarization is also a goal.


Denazification was one of his stated goals of his intervention... NATO however was not.

The primary stated goal was to help Donbass.

People keep saying this was about NATO but that is an entirely western assumption with neither words nor actions from Putin to justify such an assumption

----------


## TheTexan

This reminds me how people for many years (and still do), think the middle east wars were about "the oil".

They were wrong then.. and they are wrong now

----------


## TheTexan

You could even make an argument that Putin intervened because Ukraine was about to attack Belarus.  Both Putin and Belarus have said that this was one of the reasons why he intervened.

But NATO?  Almost entirely unsubstantiated

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Denazification was one of his stated goals of his intervention... NATO however was not.
> 
> The primary stated goal was to help Donbass.
> 
> People keep saying this was about NATO but that is an entirely western assumption with neither words nor actions from Putin to justify such an assumption


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheTexan again.

----------


## 69360

> Denazification was one of his stated goals of his intervention... NATO however was not.
> 
> The primary stated goal was to help Donbass.
> 
> People keep saying this was about NATO but that is an entirely western assumption with neither words nor actions from Putin to justify such an assumption


Yes NATO was expansion was specifically mentioned. Read the speech right from the Kremlin website. 

http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/transcripts/67843

----------


## TheTexan

> Yes NATO was expansion was specifically mentioned. Read the speech right from the Kremlin website. 
> 
> http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/transcripts/67843


I've read it.  As I've said before, and as in his speech, NATO played a big part in *creating* this mess.

His stated goals for the intervention, however, is below:




> The purpose of this operation is to protect people who, for eight years now, have been facing humiliation and genocide perpetrated by the Kiev regime. To this end, we will seek to demilitarise and denazify Ukraine, as well as bring to trial those who perpetrated numerous bloody crimes against civilians, including against citizens of the Russian Federation.
> 
> Our plans do not include the occupation of Ukrainian territories. We are not going to impose anything on anyone by force. At the same time, we hear that recently in the West there is talk that the documents signed by the Soviet totalitarian regime, securing the outcome of World War II, should no longer be upheld. Well, what is the answer to this?
> 
> “The outcome of World War II, as well as the sacrifices made by our people on the altar of victory over Nazism, are sacred. But this does not contradict the high values of human rights and freedoms, based on the realities that have developed today in the decades following war. It also does not cancel the right of nations to self-determination, enshrined in Article 1 of the UN Charter.


If Putin was offered exactly this, he would take it.  With or without any NATO concessions.

----------


## pcosmar

> You could even make an argument that Putin intervened because Ukraine was about to attack Belarus.  Both Putin and Belarus have said that this was one of the reasons why he intervened.
> 
> But NATO?  Almost entirely unsubstantiated


Almost.
https://www.sott.net/article/465416-...Donbass-forces



> Stinger and Javelin missiles will help the breakaway republics to defend themselves, Russian military said

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Go join the Ukrainians fighting the Russians! 

(Caveat: Zelensky and friends won't trust you with any weapons, but you can be a human shield if you like.)

----------


## pcosmar

> I have no military experience but I would expect that even untrained punks could do a great deal o damage if they are constantly being resupplied with Javelins and Stingers.


For 8 years now..

You saw what violent punks did to Cities here.. Imagine them with 800 Million in fresh military hardware.
and an unholy joy in killing civilians.


Then try to judge Mr. Putin.


It's much Worse than a box of Bricks

----------


## TheTexan

The below is 1 of many... these videos are not hard to find.

This is who the US is helping.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## pcosmar

Maripol surrenders. (Hunter Biden's Bio-Lab in Russian control)

This is a turning point.

----------


## TheTexan

> Maripol surrenders. (Hunter Biden's Bio-Lab in Russian control)
> 
> This is a turning point.


Apparently there were between 14000-20000 ukrainian troops holding it.

a bit over 1000 PoW's.

as for the rest..

----------


## TheTexan

Olver Stone 2016 documentary, on the 2014 revolution

https://sovren.media/video/ukraine-on-fire-893.html

----------


## TheTexan

> 


^^^  Kiev right now

----------


## ClaytonB

CIA director warns Putin's 'desperation' over Russia's failures in Ukraine could lead him to use nukes

----------


## TheTexan

Testimony of a Ukr PoW.  Basically - Russia is indeed winning, just slowly.

https://southfront.org/testimony-of-...english-video/

----------


## TheTexan

Jesus.  They tortured and killed a boy and then *put mines on his body*.

This is who the US is supporting.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/1990

----------


## TheTexan

I'm not sure which is more $#@!ed up, the above post.  Or ordering civilians to leave their homes and gather at the hospital "for their own safety" - and then shelling it hours later.

----------


## pcosmar

> Apparently there were between 14000-20000 ukrainian troops holding it.
> 
> a bit over 1000 PoW's.
> 
> as for the rest..


I jumped the gun,,on media reports..

Apparently there are a few (# unknown) Azov that are fanatical enough to fight to the death no matter how many civilians it costs.

----------


## TheTexan

> I jumped the gun,,on media reports..
> 
> Apparently there are a few (# unknown) Azov that are fanatical enough to fight to the death no matter how many civilians it costs.


They are pretty close to being done with Mariupol now.  The Azov territory has been shrinking consistently for the past few days.

https://t.me/mapsukraine/258

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Anti Globalist

The powers that be are really hoping that this Russia-Ukraine conflict lasts for 20 years.

----------


## pcosmar

> The powers that be are really hoping that this Russia-Ukraine conflict lasts for 20 years.


They are trying to draw it into a wider war.. 

That has become obvious.

There are some working to Provoke a Major war between Superpowers. (without any apparent point)

----------


## TheTexan

> They are trying to draw it into a wider war.. 
> 
> That has become obvious.
> 
> There are some working to Provoke a Major war between Superpowers. (without any apparent point)


I dont think there is a point.  I think it's just arrogance and stupidity.

There is nothing to be gained, by anyone, with a WW III

----------


## TheTexan

> 


This guy is missing now for 48 hours.  Starting to look like he's been disappeared.

He predicted it would happen.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I dont think there is a point.  I think it's just arrogance and stupidity.
> 
> *There is nothing to be gained, by anyone, with a WW III*


Central Bankers:

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This guy is missing now for 48 hours.  Starting to look like he's been disappeared.
> 
> He predicted it would happen.


Sad.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> This guy is missing now for 48 hours.  Starting to look like he's been disappeared.
> 
> He predicted it would happen.


I'm sure the powers that be hid his body somewhere where he won't be found.  In the event that he is found, they mutilated his body enough to make him unrecognizable.

----------


## TheTexan

"Phase 2" has begun.  Not sure what that means.  As best I can tell, it means that Russia is done $#@!ing around.  Time for the big bombs

----------


## 69360

> "Phase 2" has begun.  Not sure what that means.  As best I can tell, it means that Russia is done $#@!ing around.  Time for the big bombs


My opinion is the Russians will take all of eastern Ukraine, bomb what is left of Azoz and the other neo-nazis flat and call it done. I don't believe that Putin wants to control all of Ukraine.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My opinion is the Russians will take all of eastern Ukraine, bomb what is left of Azoz and the other neo-nazis flat and call it done. I don't believe that Putin wants to control all of Ukraine.


And then Zelensky will declare victory. It was a hard fought war, but it was worth it (to Zelensky and friends).

----------


## 69360

> And then Zelensky will declare victory. It was a hard fought war, but it was worth it (to Zelensky and friends).


Whatever, let them claim whatever they want as long as the killing ends.

----------


## Snowball



----------


## TheTexan

A report from 2016, on the tortures and murders committed by Ukraine forces.  One thing to note, is that it's not _just_ Azov doing this $#@!.  Azov is famous for it, but it's really all of Ukraine's forces that does this $#@!

https://www.osce.org/files/f/documents/e/7/233896.pdf




> Based on the information collected by the Foundation, a clear
> conclusion can be drawn that most of the torture victims are not
> members of the Donetsk or Lugansk People’s Republics’ self-defense
> forces, but civilians. A ‘reason’ for arrest and torture of civilians by the
> Ukrainian side can be as simple as involvement in anti-Euromaidan
> rallies, participation in Russian TV shows, expression of your opinion
> on the Internet, involvement in pro-DPR rallies, participation in
> the referendum, ‘possession of a telephone number of a Russian
> journalist’, ‘Caucasian names – Aslan, Uzbek’ in the personal phone
> ...

----------


## ClaytonB

Newsweek: Two Russian Oligarchs Die in Mysterious Circumstances 24 Hours Apart

The article implies that Putin ordered the hits. While possible, the only reason I can think of that Putin would target his own wolves is if they were dabbling in betrayal and he had proof. In Moscow, the Western rumor-mill doesn't count as proof.

I find it ironic that the video featured with the article (may change later on, I don't know) shows Biden signing EOs banning 50 specific Russians from traveling to the US. This is "war" according to the State Department. In other words, it's idiotic. Anyone who thinks that Biden telling 50 Russians or a million Russians, "You can't travel here!" changes a single damn thing about the Russia/NATO standoff over Ukraine, is a moron.

----------


## TheTexan

> This guy is missing now for 48 hours.  Starting to look like he's been disappeared.
> 
> He predicted it would happen.


We now know he was indeed taken, but he is alive.  He's under house arrest, and under some restrictions, but he seems to be fine (and back online posting).

I suspect, that if it weren't for the outpouring of support he received worldwide, he'd have ended up as yet another corpse on the road.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## TheTexan

"The tank was constantly driving down the street and shooting at every house constantly, around the clock. So you are waiting for the time when he will pass and return to your house"

Evacuated residents of Popasnaya in Donbass told, how the Ukrainian security forces and national battalions did not allow them to leave and shot at their homes.

https://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/147

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Newsweek: Two Russian Oligarchs Die in Mysterious Circumstances 24 Hours Apart
> 
> The article implies that Putin ordered the hits. While possible, *the only reason* I can think of that Putin would target his own wolves is if they were dabbling in betrayal and he had proof. In Moscow, the Western rumor-mill doesn't count as proof.
> 
> I find it ironic that the video featured with the article (may change later on, I don't know) shows Biden signing EOs banning 50 specific Russians from traveling to the US. This is "war" according to the State Department. In other words, it's idiotic. Anyone who thinks that Biden telling 50 Russians or a million Russians, "You can't travel here!" changes a single damn thing about the Russia/NATO standoff over Ukraine, is a moron.


Do you need more reasons ?

----------


## TheTexan

> Do you need more reasons ?


It could just as easily be CIA.

----------


## ClaytonB

> It could just as easily be CIA.

----------


## TheTexan

RT has released a series of documentaries.  Mostly about Ukraine.  But other stuff too (Assange)

https://t.me/rtdocfilms

----------


## TheTexan

Denis Pushilin says today that it will be necessary to take control over all of Ukraine, to complete the mission.

It's not really news to anyone who has been paying attention, but I imagine US media will go ape$#@! over it.

----------


## 69360

> Denis Pushilin says today that it will be necessary to take control over all of Ukraine, to complete the mission.
> 
> It's not really news to anyone who has been paying attention, but I imagine US media will go ape$#@! over it.


I disagree. I think the Russians only intend to take the east and the coast. Why would they want to have to control a hostile population in the rest of the country?

----------


## pcosmar

> I disagree. I think the Russians only intend to take the east and the coast. Why would they want to have to control a hostile population in the rest of the country?


They won't have to..  by my observations,,(Discounting the children in chat) There is little hostility to the Russians. aside from a few fanatics that have a death wish and arms to accomplish that.

They want everyone else to Fight Russia to save them.

----------


## TheTexan

Good document that summarizes war in Ukraine.  From a couple months ago, still good though.

https://smallpdf.com/result#r=7851d9...share-document

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Anti Globalist

> Would you be willing to draft a letter to Putin? Maybe he would be willing to liberate USA citizens from an oppressed government.


Honestly if Russia invaded the US and overthrew our corrupt government and then left us to pick up the pieces, I wouldn't complain one bit.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Honestly if Russia invaded the US and overthrew our corrupt government and then left us to pick up the pieces, I wouldn't complain one bit.


No.

But the fact that it is tempting to feel that way, at times, just goes to prove that the Swamp hiding in DC are nothing but a bunch of Benedict Arnolds, for real. I do not believe that Vladimir Putin has good intentions for me. If he were somehow to seize military control of the US, it would be a hell worse than _The Siege_. But the traitors in DC are playing a game so wicked and treacherous that it leaves one wondering which is more merciless, a slow death at their hands or a quick death at the hands of Putin.

I don't know much about the ins and outs of global geopolitics but one thing I know for certain is that there are a lot of posers and fakers sitting at the poker table. The time is coming for the ante to be raised and all the man-child wannabes to either ante-up or GTFO...

----------


## TheTexan

Mariupol resident describes how an Azov sniper shot a 14 year old girl on a bicycle.... for shooting practice...

https://t.me/grigoriev_maxim/126

----------


## TheTexan

This is who the US is supporting..

https://t.me/vicktop55/3895

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## vita3

Tour of Azov HQ near Mariupol. Get to see more details about these Nazi brainwashed killers

----------


## TheTexan

MSM straight up lies about a Ukrainian attack on a soup kitchen.  Calls it a "Russian attack".  Despite the person who recorded the video and sold the video to them clearly telling them it was a Ukrainian attack

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4145

----------


## TheTexan

Destroyed civilian cars line the streets leading out from Mariupol, from March when residents were trying to evacuate the city held then by Azov

----------


## TheTexan

Mariupol resident describes how the Ukrainian military held her and others against their will in a basement, for 3 days, no food or water, and threatened to cut their throats

@ Rand Paul - is this "commendable" ?

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4218

----------


## pcosmar

40 Billion more Inflation for these fine folks.




How many will be rescued to the US?

----------


## TheTexan

> 40 Billion more Inflation for these fine folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many will be rescued to the US?


What's really funny, is that Jews in Israel held a pro-Azov rally... they were holding signs saying "Save the Azov"

just another day in clown world I guess

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 40 Billion more Inflation for these fine folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many will be rescued to the US?


I guess sending foreign aid to "moderate Nazis" is completely ok as long as they stand against Putin.

----------


## TheTexan

> I guess sending foreign aid to "moderate Nazis" is completely ok as long as they stand against Putin.


Well, yes, because, Putin is "literally Hitler".

----------


## pcosmar

Those folks didn't like me in Prison.
I don't like them on the streets.



we will clash

----------


## vita3

Bad news for Ukraine Nazis, they got F-*d up in Mariupol 

Good news is $40 Billion from  US will be sprinkled upon them 

Wake me up when any journalist in America writes trurthfull Nazi situation

----------


## TheTexan

> Good news is $40 Billion from  US will be sprinkled upon them


That, or it will be the world's most expensive fireworks display, when Russia missile hits the logistics center

----------


## pcosmar

> That, or it will be the world's most expensive fireworks display, when Russia missile hits the logistics center


Happens with some regularity.

Do they really think Russia is going to allow arms shipments?

----------


## TheTexan

Current map of as of today

----------


## vita3

I wonder if Russia has it in them to try & take Odessa?

----------


## 69360

> I wonder if Russia has it in them to try & take Odessa?


They will. Russia will take the whole coast line to link up to transnistria.

----------


## pcosmar

> I wonder if Russia has it in them to try & take Odessa?


No.. But there may be some Denazification,  if necessary.

----------


## pcosmar

Been Watching ( as is my habit)
Most of MSM is Lies..

I have been watching places that Media says is under Bombardment.. and are obviously NOT.

It is not a WAR.. It is more Police action than Chicago has. but is still just that.

Transportation is unhindered,Traffic flows Freely and the rail system is intact. accept for a border crossing with Poland, 
Closed due to a Weapon shipment being destroyed there.

----------


## vita3

> No.. But there may be some Denazification,  if necessary.


Thats my blind guess

----------


## pcosmar

Oh,, and the Mass Nazi Surrender of their Impenetrable Fortress has dropped moral of the rest of the idiots.

War Crime Evidence and POWS gathered.

----------


## TheTexan

Active duty US military in Ukraine, training the Ukr Army

https://t.me/c/1335606541/27610

He's in Krivoy Rog... not far from the front lines of the conflict

----------


## pcosmar

> Active duty US military in Ukraine, training the Ukr Army
> 
> https://t.me/c/1335606541/27610
> 
> He's in Krivoy Rog... not far from the front lines of the conflict


Putin never Declared War,, but he did say any interference would be an act of War.

de we really want to go there?? over punk Nazis?

----------


## tod evans

> Putin never Declared War,, but he did say any interference would be an act of War.
> 
> de we really want to go there?? over punk Nazis?


It seems as though appearing to be the "tough-guy on the block" is very important to the administration, lives and livelihood be damned.

----------


## Snowball

98 year old Henry Kissinger told the World Economic Forum at Davos that Ukraine should be a netural country 
and cede territory to Russia for peace.

----------


## vita3

> 98 year old Henry Kissinger told the World Economic Forum at Davos that Ukraine should be a netural country 
> and cede territory to Russia for peace.


If you were trying to save as many souls as possible of you're own people, that's exactly what should be done.

Europe & US economy would also benefit

----------


## vita3

I hope the heroism they have shown will match their wisdom Kissinger

Political Quote of the year

----------


## TheTexan

> 98 year old Henry Kissinger told the World Economic Forum at Davos that Ukraine should be a netural country 
> and cede territory to Russia for peace.


Ukraine doesn't even need to be a neutral country for peace.  It just needs to cede the territory, respect the boundaries, and stop murdering Russians.

None of which I really think Ukraine is capable of.

----------


## TheTexan

According to an internal Ukrainian doc intercepted by Russian intelligence:

1—The Armed Forces of Ukraine have lost from 40 to 60% of trained personnel; reservists are being recruited to replace them without proper selection; morale is falling.  

2—Only 39% of the Ukrainian fighters have body armor, and only every second is equipped with a bulletproof helmet. This became known from a Ukrainian assessment received (and translated) by Russian intelligence.

3—The report, addressed to the Deputy Commander of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Yevgeny Moysyuk, states that the recruits are being deceived—they are assured that they will serve in the territorial defence force.  

4—When they get into the Ukrainian Armed Forces, they turn out to be unsuitable.  As a result, 30% of Ukrainian fighters are not capable of carrying on military service.

5—Another one of the problems: the lack of instructions for the soldiers, the dominance of the Russian Federation in the air, artillery strikes, and the lack of ammunition.

https://t.me/Slavyangrad/1095

May or may not be real, but the numbers to me seem reasonable

----------


## 69360

https://interfax.com.ua/news/general/833537.html

Will they paint a swatzika on the side of it in honor? If I just got 40 billion from the US I might build a giant useless $#@!ing plane too.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://thehill.com/opinion/internat...utins-arsenal/

----------


## TheTexan

For all the fancy equipment being sent into Ukraine, doesn't look like it's reaching the troops

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4479

----------


## TheTexan

Stores in Prague are losing their patience with Ukrainian refugees

https://t.me/vicktop55/4120

----------


## TheTexan

Mariupol resident describes how his neighbor was murdered by an Azov soldier for objecting to their use of his residence as a firing point

https://t.me/grigoriev_maxim/146

----------


## TheTexan

Zelensky Adviser Mikhail Podolyak posts in his telegram how Ukraine will never cede any territory and suggestions from the west to do so are a "stab in the back"

https://t.me/M_Podolyak/70

----------


## vita3

[QUOTE=TheTexan;7110653]Zelensky Adviser Mikhail Podolyak posts in his telegram how Ukraine will never cede any territory and suggestions from the west to do so are a "stab in the back"


Moronically Stubborn is a terrible trait

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian soldiers would rather execute their fellow soldiers than let them surrender.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4523

A bill was introduced in Ukrainian government a few days back, to legalize this practice

----------


## RonWrightor

So, it seems that Russia is mobilizing in the old sense of the word--inviting older males into their military as well as dusting off mothballed equipment.  I am not sure that the situation in Ukraine is that dire for the Russian military, so what else could explain these moves?

Are they preparing for something larger than Ukraine?  Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that Russia would be the aggressor.  Indeed, such elder recruitment is not a move typically seen pre-invasion, and such wouldn't do much for their invasion of Ukraine since deploying older men would destabilize the domestic scene.  

Why is Russia rapidly expanding its land forces?  Are they expecting trouble?

----------


## ClaytonB

> So, it seems that Russia is mobilizing in the old sense of the word--inviting older males into their military as well as dusting off mothballed equipment.  I am not sure that the situation in Ukraine is that dire for the Russian military, so what else could explain these moves?
> 
> Are they preparing for something larger than Ukraine?  Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that Russia would be the aggressor.  Indeed, such elder recruitment is not a move typically seen pre-invasion, and such wouldn't do much for their invasion of Ukraine since deploying older men would destabilize the domestic scene.  
> 
> Why is Russia rapidly expanding its land forces?  Are they expecting trouble?


If my enemy who lives on the opposite coast kept publishing articles threatening me in every possible way, including threatening my family, running smash & grab operations on my bank accounts and scattered businesses outside of my hometown, and so on... at some point, I'd be walking around in body armor with an armed bodyguard and riding in an up-armored vehicle wherever I went. It only seems sensible for Russia to do the same.

The DC government is an alien occupier. I don't look up to Putin as a hero, like many do and I am proudly American ... but I want nothing to do with DC or anything that is attached to it. I just hope that DC doesn't get me or my fellow Americans killed with their reckless outrages.

----------


## RonWrightor

> If my enemy who lives on the opposite coast kept publishing articles threatening me in every possible way, including threatening my family, running smash & grab operations on my bank accounts and scattered businesses outside of my hometown, and so on... at some point, I'd be walking around in body armor with an armed bodyguard and riding in an up-armored vehicle wherever I went. It only seems sensible for Russia to do the same.
> 
> The DC government is an alien occupier. I don't look up to Putin as a hero, like many do and I am proudly American ... but I want nothing to do with DC or anything that is attached to it. I just hope that DC doesn't get me or my fellow Americans killed with their reckless outrages.



I get that.  I guess what I'm driving at is this mobilization of conscript level troops does not bespeak use in Ukraine, but defensively for Russia.  For Russia to take such a step, similiar to Zelenska handing out weapons to civilians, they must anticipate the plausible risk of being on the defensive themselves.  Ukraine lacks the ability to put Russia on the defensive in such a way that conscript level troops would be necessary for Russian defense.  Such moves indicate a situation _more_ dire than what the Information Complex is telling people.  

If Ukraine's offensive capabilities are such that conscripts would neither be useful nor helpful to Russia, since it wouldn't involve large operations, yet Russia is raising those troops anyways, who does Russia fear will put her into the defensive?  Such a mobilization is expensive and is not likely to be a mere facade.  Who would be intimidated anyways.

Not that it matters to me.  I got "treated" so I don't think I'll be seeing the full play play-out/

----------


## ClaytonB

> Not that it matters to me.  I got "treated" so I don't think I'll be seeing the full play play-out/


God is over all. He will decide how long you live or not. The needle-jabbers control nothing except whether they are going to repent or burn forever...

----------


## TheTexan

DPR hopeful for peace and thankful for Russia

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4561

----------


## TheTexan

Azov stepping on Jewish flag

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4570

----------


## TheTexan

Another Ukrainian unit refuses to fight.  No equipment, no commanders, no reinforcements

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4578

----------


## TheTexan

A refugee from Mariupol describes being used as a human shield

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4588

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian soldier stabs a civilian to death, suspected of having links to Russia (graphic..)

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4620

----------


## TheTexan

Kremennaya resident describes his home being shelled by Ukraine artillery, with no military targets nearby

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4714

----------


## pcosmar

> I get that.  I guess what I'm driving at is this mobilization of conscript level troops does not bespeak use in Ukraine, but defensively for Russia.  For Russia to take such a step, similiar to Zelenska handing out weapons to civilians, they must anticipate the plausible risk of being on the defensive themselves.  Ukraine lacks the ability to put Russia on the defensive in such a way that conscript level troops would be necessary for Russian defense.  Such moves indicate a situation _more_ dire than what the Information Complex is telling people.  
> 
> If Ukraine's offensive capabilities are such that conscripts would neither be useful nor helpful to Russia, since it wouldn't involve large operations, yet Russia is raising those troops anyways, who does Russia fear will put her into the defensive?  Such a mobilization is expensive and is not likely to be a mere facade.  Who would be intimidated anyways.
> 
> Not that it matters to me.  I got "treated" so I don't think I'll be seeing the full play play-out/


I have no idea where you get your information,,but it sounds steeped in Ukrainian Propaganda..

Russia is Barely expending on this operation..  US Equipment is Blown up as it crosses borders.

The only difficulty was separating the Hostages from Azov in the Steel mill Fortress..

They are mopping up the last resistance,, and Kiev BOB is saying it is fine..

Nothing to see here..

----------


## TheTexan

> Russia is Barely expending on this operation..  US Equipment is Blown up as it crosses borders.


I think I recall reading that Russia has committed only about 10% of its military to this operation.  Not sure if accurate but it sounds reasonable.

----------


## Snowball

> I think I recall reading that Russia has committed only about 10% of its military to this operation.  Not sure if accurate but it sounds reasonable.


In manpower terms, that's about right. In kinetic terms, it's less than 1%. 

btw. US mercenaries are fighting in Ukraine. I suppose some of our billions sent is being used to pay for mercenaries.

https://dontspeaknews.com/2022/05/27...le-of-the-war/

----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine is just absolutely wasting their M777 shells.  Firing randomly into civilians areas without aiming

https://t.me/c/1335606541/29253

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## nikcers

> What drugs you been smoking?  Can I have some?


Drugs are for people who can't handle reality.

----------


## TheTexan

> Drugs are for people who can't handle reality.


Which apparently includes you?  What is your source for the claim "Russia has been genociding Ukrainians for a long time." ?

Or was that a Biden type gaff, and you really meant the opposite?

----------


## nikcers

> Which apparently includes you?  What is your source for the claim "Russia has been genociding Ukrainians for a long time." ?
> 
> Or was that a Biden type gaff, and you really meant the opposite?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor

After the Budapest memo they couldn't invade directly so they started a civil war using proxies then invaded. Ideological subversion and 5th generation warfare. You know using their intelligence agencies the KGB or FSB now. They infiltrated and subverted the population and funded and armed them to wage a regime change war. When they failed at that they invaded. Just the old system of divide and conquer.

----------


## TheTexan

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor
> 
> After the Budapest memo they couldn't invade directly so they started a civil war using proxies then invaded. Ideological subversion and 5th generation warfare. You know using their intelligence agencies the KGB or FSB now. They infiltrated and subverted the population and funded and armed them to wage a regime change war. When they failed at that they invaded. Just the old system of divide and conquer.


Do you have anything more recent?  That was 100 years ago.

Ukrainians are genociding Russians *today* and for the past 8 years.  That seems a whole lot more relevant, don't ya think?

----------


## nikcers

> Do you have anything more recent?  That was 100 years ago.
> 
> Ukrainians are genociding Russians *today* and for the past 8 years.  That seems a whole lot more relevant, don't ya think?


Russia waged a proxy war against Ukraine using insurgents. 4th generation warfare and 5th generation warfare. Russia is the bully here. They are the bigger country with much more resources.

----------


## TheTexan

> Russia waged waged a proxy war against Ukraine using insurgents. 4th generation warfare and 5th generation warfare. Russia is the bully here. They are the bigger country with much more resources.


Are you talking about the 2014 maidan coup and the events since then?  If so, you just straight up don't know what you're talking about.

Either way, I'll end this discussion here.... if you _are_ genuinely interested in the truth I will happy to point you to resources but otherwise, I doubt there is much point in continuing discussion.

----------


## nikcers

> Are you talking about the 2014 maidan coup and the events since then?  If so, you just straight up don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Either way, I'll end this discussion here.... if you _are_ genuinely interested in the truth I will happy to point you to resources but otherwise, I doubt there is much point in continuing discussion.


Russia has been expansionist for a long time. They just didn't have the resources for an outright invasion. They used grey zone tactics and 4th and 5th generation warfare. They were losing at that so they used 3rd generation warfare. Their shock and awe failed and they can't sustain the losses they are taking. They have even been seen taking scrap metal from Ukraine because they don't have enough. They had to raise their military age to older people and have been using conscripts.

----------


## TheTexan

> Russia has been expansionist for a long time. They just didn't have the resources for an outright invasion. They used grey zone tactics and 4th and 5th generation warfare. They were losing at that so they used 3rd generation warfare. Their shock and awe failed and they can't sustain the losses they are taking. They have even been seen taking scrap metal from Ukraine because they don't have enough. They had to raise their military age to older people and have been using conscripts.


Ya sure ok

----------


## nikcers

> Ya sure ok


In order to have a successful military invasion you need to use a lot more resources than the defending force. It takes really competent leadership for the logistics and management. Human beings are complex individuals they don't like to be forced to go die in another country.

----------


## pcosmar

> Russia has been expansionist for a long time. They just didn't have the resources for an outright invasion. They used grey zone tactics and 4th and 5th generation warfare. They were losing at that so they used 3rd generation warfare. Their shock and awe failed and they can't sustain the losses they are taking. They have even been seen taking scrap metal from Ukraine because they don't have enough. They had to raise their military age to older people and have been using conscripts.


You must get a lot of Ukrainian Propaganda..

That stupid $#@! convinced Children that they could Beat Russia with a few toys from the US..

It is getting them killed.

----------


## pcosmar

> In order to have a successful military invasion you need to use a lot more resources than the defending force. It takes really competent leadership for the logistics and management. Human beings are complex individuals they don't like to be forced to go die in another country.


Once the Azov lost their Hostages (Human Shields) and Food supply (cannibalism). They surrendered.

They had been convinced that they could defeat Russia..
Russia is cleaning up the last  of them now.. and still not destroying Cities doing so.

----------


## nikcers

> You must get a lot of Ukrainian Propaganda..
> 
> That stupid $#@! convinced Children that they could Beat Russia with a few toys from the US..
> 
> It is getting them killed.


Russia has lost 10s of thousands of troops. Many are wounded and unable to fight. Ukraine has been fighting them for 8 years technically.

----------


## pcosmar

> Russia has lost 10s of thousands of troops. Many are wounded and unable to fight. Ukraine has been fighting them for 8 years technically.


Good that you recognize the 8 years of Provocation.

I doubt that Russia has lost near as much as claimed,,

You should have read the claims of the Azov Nazis hiding in Azozstal.. Pure Fantasy..

*Deadly Fantasy*.. they think they are video game heroes killing the Orc Hoard.

----------


## nikcers

> Good that you recognize the 8 years of Provocation.
> 
> I doubt that Russia has lost near as much as claimed,,
> 
> You should have read the claims of the Azov Nazis hiding in Azozstal.. Pure Fantasy..
> 
> *Deadly Fantasy*.. they think they are video game heroes killing the Orc Hoard.


8 years of Russia waging a proxy war against Ukraine using insurgents and then invading. Russians have taken incredible amounts of losses. Of course they don't tell their population of people this or their troops. Like I said you can't have an invasion force of people be effective if they go into another country if they think they will die. Of course 10s of thousands are dead and wounded but they don't have to tell their citizens that. If you're not going to trust government sources why do you trust Russian government sources? Not even Russians trust Russian government sources.

----------


## pcosmar

> 8 years of Russia waging a proxy war against Ukraine using insurgents and then invading. Russians have taken incredible amounts of losses. Of course they don't tell their population of people this or their troops. Like I said you can't have an invasion force of people be effective if they go into another country if they think they will die. Of course 10s of thousands are dead and wounded but they don't have to tell their citizens that. If you're not going to trust government sources why do you trust Russian government sources? Not even Russians trust Russian government sources.


I trust my own watching Live Feeds from a counrty that is not being destroyed..Despite Media Reports.

Russia is Killing Nazis,,

----------


## nikcers

> I trust my own watching Live Feeds from a counrty that is not being destroyed..Despite Media Reports.
> 
> Russia is Killing Nazis,,


No sane country is going to broadcast a direct feed of a war. Intelligence is what wins wars. You don't give it to your invaders. Russians can torture people into saying they are Nazis. That's not a new trick. Just war propaganda and the fog of war.

----------


## 69360

> 8 years of Russia waging a proxy war against Ukraine using insurgents and then invading. Russians have taken incredible amounts of losses. Of course they don't tell their population of people this or their troops. Like I said you can't have an invasion force of people be effective if they go into another country if they think they will die. Of course 10s of thousands are dead and wounded but they don't have to tell their citizens that. If you're not going to trust government sources why do you trust Russian government sources? Not even Russians trust Russian government sources.


You can't hide losses that high in todays world. All of those alleged 10s of thousands of dead Russian soldiers would have had phones, social media accounts etc and families with the same. Even the Russian government couldn't supress that.

----------


## nikcers

> You can't hide losses that high in todays world. All of those alleged 10s of thousands of dead Russian soldiers would have had phones, social media accounts etc and families with the same. Even the Russian government couldn't supress that.


Yeah they tell the families and friends that they are on a special mission they never come back from or threaten them to stay quiet. You have them jailed for treason under the new laws passed if they complain or protest.

----------


## vita3

Reporting from Ukraine of all the new territories Russia has gained.

Im pretty sure they will take Odessa now 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9EjqnCo060k

----------


## TheTexan

> No sane country is going to broadcast a direct feed of a war. Intelligence is what wins wars. You don't give it to your invaders. Russians can torture people into saying they are Nazis. That's not a new trick. Just war propaganda and the fog of war.


LOL.  They don't have to be tortured into saying they are Nazi's.  They openly brag about it.  It's no secret to anybody.  Except apparently you.

They don't brag about it _as much_ now that Russia has began their invasion, but for the past 8 years and even before they have been extremely open about it.  They are proud of being Nazi's.  They see themself as a literal continuation of Hitler's Nazis.  Not even "neo-Nazi".  Just "Nazi".


Not to mention the tattoos... nobody tortured them into getting swastika tattoos plastered over their entire body.

----------


## TheTexan

> You can't hide losses that high in todays world. All of those alleged 10s of thousands of dead Russian soldiers would have had phones, social media accounts etc and families with the same. Even the Russian government couldn't supress that.


I can't tell you how many piles of dead Nazi's I've seen.  Literal piles, over six feet tall of just dead Nazi's.

If there _were_ piles of dead Russians like that... you better believe they would be advertising the $#@! out of that.  But there ain't.

----------


## TheTexan

> Yeah they tell the families and friends that they are on a special mission they never come back from or threaten them to stay quiet. You have them jailed for treason under the new laws passed if they complain or protest.


Again, you're pretty much talking about Ukraine at this point.  You just don't realize it

----------


## nikcers

> Again, you're pretty much talking about Ukraine at this point.  You just don't realize it


No thats literally how Russia does it. They passed a fake news law after the war started. If you talk about anything that isn't broadcasted on their media they put you in prison. They have informants everywhere. Many people have left the country because of it.

----------


## vita3

US, Ukraine & Russia are all in full war propaganda mode. 

Amazingly NYT, W Post & some others finally admitted Ukraine is losing this war.

Admittance just happened a few days ago.

----------


## nikcers

> I can't tell you how many piles of dead Nazi's I've seen.  Literal piles, over six feet tall of just dead Nazi's.
> 
> If there _were_ piles of dead Russians like that... you better believe they would be advertising the $#@! out of that.  But there ain't.


There is no evidence that all Ukrainians are nazis. They are a country of 45 million people. They had a small militia that were part of a Ukrainian culture that fought for and wanted independence for a long time especially after Russia started war against them. Russia is calling anybody who wants Ukraine to be independent a Nazi.

----------


## TheTexan

> No thats literally how Russia does it. They passed a fake news law after the war started. If you talk about anything that isn't broadcasted on their media they put you in prison. They have informants everywhere. Many people have left the country because of it.


Ukraine won't even let military age people leave the country.  People are trading black market Red Cross badges to get out of the country.

And if you surrender without authorization, or leave your post?  They shoot you in the back.  A bill was entered into Ukrainian government the other day to legalize it, but it happens regularly in any case.

Ukraine jails, tortures, murders, anyone who is even remotely pro-Russian.  They will tie up women & children to poles and beat them for having suspected Russian ties.

I can substantiate all of this with numerous first person accounts & video proof.  But I won't, because honestly it's not worth my time.  I can point you in the right direction if you care (but you obviously don't).

----------


## nikcers

> Ukraine won't even let military age people leave the country.  People are trading black market Red Cross badges to get out of the country.
> 
> And if you surrender without authorization, or leave your post?  They shoot you in the back.  A bill was entered into Ukrainian government the other day to legalize it, but it happens regularly in any case.
> 
> Ukraine jails, tortures, murders, anyone who is even remotely pro-Russian.  They will tie up women & children to poles and beat them for having suspected Russian ties.
> 
> I can substantiate all of this with numerous first person accounts & video proof.  But I won't, because honestly it's not worth my time.  I can point you in the right direction if you care (but you obviously don't).


Yeah if you side with invaders it's treason. We used to hang people for it.

----------


## TheTexan

> There is no evidence that all Ukrainians are nazis. They are a country of 45 million people. They had a small militia that were part of a Ukrainian culture that fought for and wanted independence for a long time especially after Russia started war against them. Russia is calling anybody who wants Ukraine to be independent a Nazi.


They are not _all_ Nazi's but a significant number of them are.

Nazi culture is widespread throughout western Ukraine, with Nazi paraphernalia stores throughout the country.  Stepan Bandera is a national hero.  There are huge Swastikas in their malls.

And the right sector in Ukraine is not a "small militia".  It is sizeable and influential.  The Ukrainian army was originally ordered to stand down in 2014 when the DPR and LPR declared their independence.  It was the Azov (and other right sector) that kept pressing the issue militarily, and they continued to shell the Donbass despite being ordered not to.  Eventually the Azov "militia" was integrated into the Ukrainian military, and the Ukrainian government.  In pictures of meetings between Zelensky and high level advisers, there are always several Azov members in the photograph.

They were not a "small militia".. though they may be now, considering how many of them have been liquidated by the Russians.

----------


## TheTexan

> Yeah if you side with invaders it's treason. We used to hang people for it.


"the invaders"

cry me a goddamn river.

They lost any right to not be invaded, when they started shelling & murdering Russians in the DPR & LPR after those regions seceded in 2014.

----------


## nikcers

> They are not _all_ Nazi's but a significant number of them are.
> 
> Nazi culture is widespread throughout western Ukraine, with Nazi paraphernalia stores throughout the country.  Stepan Bandera is a national hero.  There are huge Swastikas in their malls.
> 
> And the right sector in Ukraine is not a "small militia".  It it sizeable and influential.  The Ukrainian army was originally ordered to stand down in 2014 when the DPR and LPR declared their independence.  It was the Azov (and other right sector) that kept pressing the issue militarily, and they continued to shell the Donbass despite being ordered not to.  Eventually the Azov "militia" was integrated into the Ukrainian military, and the Ukrainian government.  In pictures of board meetings between Zelensky and high level advisers, there are always several Azov members in the photograph.
> 
> They were not a "small militia".. though they may be now, considering how many of them have been liquidated by the Russians.


Nazi culture was anti communism. The Soviet Union genocided Ukranians. Ukranians who believed in Ukranian independence or nationalism were labeled Nazis. They aren't the same thing as the 1930s German Nazi government. Some of the Ukrainians fought the Soviet Union because they were anti communist. You would be anti communist too if your people was starved by communists. They were literally genocided by the Soviet Union.

----------


## Snowball

I seriously can't believe they expect us to believe Russia has lost THIRTY THOUSAND TROOPS in The Ukraine. 

But there it is said over and over by the US mainstream press, with ZERO EVIDENCE. 

I tell ya wut. If Russia was ever going to lose THIRTY THOUSAND TROOPS it would have fire bombed Kiev and Lvov first.

----------


## nikcers

> "the invaders"
> 
> cry me a goddamn river.
> 
> They lost any right to not be invaded, when they started shelling & murdering Russians in the DPR & LPR after those regions seceded in 2014.


They had no right to become proxies of Russia. Russia signed the Budapest Memo.

----------


## nikcers

> I seriously can't believe they expect us to believe Russia has lost THIRTY THOUSAND TROOPS in The Ukraine. 
> 
> But there it is said over and over by the US mainstream press, with ZERO EVIDENCE. 
> 
> I tell ya wut. If Russia was ever going to lose THIRTY THOUSAND TROOPS it would have fire bombed Kiev and Lvov first.


They have anti air systems over some of their major citys. They have fired thousands of rockets but half of them fail or miss their target so that's expensive.

----------


## TheTexan

> Nazi culture was anti communism. The Soviet Union genocided Ukranians. Ukranians who believed in Ukranian independence or nationalism were labeled Nazis. They aren't the same thing as the 1930s German Nazi government. Some of the Ukrainians fought the Soviet Union because they were anti communist. You would be anti communist too if your people was starved by communists. They were literally genocided by the Soviet Union.


Ok so now you're trying to say... they are Nazi's... but they aren't _real_ Nazi's?

The Nazi's in Ukraine would take offense to that statement.  They consider them to be Nazi's through & through.  Heil Hitler, death to Jews, and all of it.

You are correct that there is a sizeable number of ultra-nationalists in Ukraine that aren't Nazi's.  But the sizeable number of actual, literal Nazi's, cannot be ignored.

----------


## TheTexan

> They had no right to become proxies of Russia. Russia signed the Budapest Memo.


People don't have the right to self determination?  Because someone somewhere signed a memo?

Only a tyrant would say such a thing.

----------


## TheTexan

> I seriously can't believe they expect us to believe Russia has lost THIRTY THOUSAND TROOPS in The Ukraine. 
> 
> But there it is said over and over by the US mainstream press, with ZERO EVIDENCE. 
> 
> I tell ya wut. If Russia was ever going to lose THIRTY THOUSAND TROOPS it would have fire bombed Kiev and Lvov first.


Actual, realistic, numbers place the combined losses of DPR, LPR, and Russia, at about 8500 KIA.

Ukrainian KIA is around 55000 - 60000.

----------


## nikcers

> Ok so now you're trying to say... they are Nazi's... but they aren't _real_ Nazi's?
> 
> The Nazi's in Ukraine would take offense to that statement.  They consider them to be Nazi's through & through.  Death to Jews, and all of it.
> 
> You are correct that there is a sizeable number of ultra-nationalists in Ukraine that aren't Nazi's.  But the sizeable number of actual, literal Nazi's, cannot be ignored.


It's the people who like their country that usually fight the hardest to protect it. We used to call them patriots. They had thousands of them at the most. Nazis in Ukraine were the ones who fought for independence. By the time the Soviet Union collapsed most of them wanted independence.

----------


## nikcers

> People don't have the right to self determination?  Because someone somewhere signed a memo?
> 
> Only a tyrant would say such a thing.


Yeah you don't get to fight a war with a country even if it's by proxy if you sign an agreement saying that you won't. That's literally the point of agreements.

----------


## TheTexan

> It's the people who like their country that usually fight the hardest to protect it. We used to call them patriots. They had thousands of them at the most. Nazis in Ukraine were the ones who fought for independence. By the time the Soviet Union collapsed most of them wanted independence.


Ukrainians in general are extremely nationalistic.  Nothing inherently wrong with that.

The problem comes, when they simultaneously want to:
1) retain their sovereign glorious borders
2) remove all Russians from Ukraine (by law, threat, murder, or artillery)

They don't get to have both #1 and #2.  They can choose one, or the other.

----------


## TheTexan

> Yeah you don't get to fight a war with a country even if it's by proxy if you sign an agreement saying that you won't. That's literally the point of agreements.


First off, the signed agreement does not prevent Crimea, LPR, or DPR from seceding, nor does it give any kind of authorization to Ukraine to shell those territories to try to take them back.  One can even make a reasonable argument, that Russia was authorized to act militarily against Ukraine, per the self defense clause in that memo.  Ukraine was after all, killing Russians, in a territory that was no longer Ukraine.

Second -

Self determination is a natural right that belongs to every person.  It is not something that is contingent upon agreements signed by 3rd parties.

Crimea, LPR, and DPR had every right to secede.  Regardless of what you think the memo says or doesnt say (and no, it does not say that Crimea, LPR, and DPR cannot secede, not that it matters).

----------


## nikcers

> First off, the signed agreement does not prevent Crimea, LPR, or DPR from seceding, nor does it give any kind of authorization to Ukraine to shell those territories to try to take them back.  One can even make a reasonable argument, that Russia was authorized to act militarily against Ukraine, per the self defense clause in that memo.  Ukraine was after all, killing Russians, in a territory that was no longer Ukraine.
> 
> Second -
> 
> Self determination is a natural right that belongs to every person.  It is not something that is contingent upon agreements signed by 3rd parties.
> 
> Crimea, LPR, and DPR had every right to secede.  Regardless of what you think the memo says or doesnt say (and no, it does not say that Crimea, LPR, and DPR cannot secede, not that it matters).


The signed agreement literally defined Ukraines borders. That means that Russia can't come in and redraw them or wage a proxy war using insurgents. If you want to live in Russia move to Russia. Texas is not Russia.

----------


## TheTexan

> The signed agreement literally defined Ukraines borders. That means that Russia can't come in and redraw them or wage a proxy war using insurgents. If you want to live in Russia move to Russia. Texas is not Russia.


Regardless of any memo, if you deny someone their right to self determination, you are a tyrant.

The right to secede cannot be signed away by 3rd parties.  That is slavery.

And the fact that you have taken up this position, makes you yourself, a tyrant.

----------


## nikcers

> Regardless of any memo, if you deny someone their right to self determination, you are a tyrant.
> 
> The right to secede cannot be signed away by 3rd parties.  That is slavery.
> 
> And the fact that you have taken up this position, makes you yourself, a tyrant.


I am a tyrant because I won't let Russia have Texas. Ok.

----------


## Snowball

> Ukrainians in general are extremely nationalistic.  Nothing inherently wrong with that..


_But are they?_ The ones over, say, 40 years of age? 
The country didn't exist until the 1990's. The last duly elected leader was Yanukovich, who was couped by foreign powers.

----------


## pcosmar

> No sane country is going to broadcast a direct feed of a war. Intelligence is what wins wars. You don't give it to your invaders. Russians can torture people into saying they are Nazis. That's not a new trick. Just war propaganda and the fog of war.


*
LOL*  not the Govt.. Private security feeds.. Hackers and stuff.. Modern World.

some favorites







and the lights are still on tonight.

----------


## nikcers

> _But are they?_ The ones over, say, 40 years of age? 
> The country didn't exist until the 1990's. The last duly elected leader was Yanukovich, who was couped by foreign powers.


Yanukovych was a Russian puppet.

----------


## Snowball

> Yanukovich was a Russian puppet.


Ah, so you're repeating what you were told. mmkay. And somehow that makes it "truthier" ?

----------


## TheTexan

> _But are they?_ The ones over, say, 40 years of age? 
> The country didn't exist until the 1990's. The last duly elected leader was Yanukovich, who was couped by foreign powers.


Ukrainian nationalism does actually go way back before then.  If I find the documentary again I'll link it.

----------


## nikcers

> *
> LOL*  not the Govt.. Private security feeds.. Hackers and stuff.. Modern World.
> 
> some favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not smart to broadcast intelligence to your invaders. It's the war equivalent of wearing a sign that says kick me. No Russia isn't waging a war against all of Ukraine at once. That would take a cartoonish level of resources that Russia doesn't have.

----------


## Snowball

> Ukrainian nationalism does actually go way back before then.  If I find the documentary again I'll link it.


You can call it cultural, but you can't call it NATIONALISM without a NATION. 

The Ukraine should be divvied up. Hopefully that happens.

----------


## TheTexan

> I am a tyrant because I won't let Russia have Texas. Ok.


If Texas overwhelmingly (90%, as in Crimea, Donbass) decided to join Russia, and you instead decided to declare war on Texas, yes, that would make you a tyrant.

----------


## nikcers

> Ah, so you're repeating what you were told. mmkay. And somehow that makes it "truthier" ?


Yeah if he wasn't a Russian puppet they wouldn't have invaded afterwards. They wanted to give Ukraine the illusion of sovereignty and steal their resources like they had been because Russia never wanted to let them have independence.

----------


## Snowball

> Yeah if he wasn't a Russian puppet they wouldn't have invaded afterwards. They wanted to give Ukraine the illusion of sovereignty and steal their resources like they had been because Russia never wanted to let them have independence.


ok. I suppose being a friendly to your neighbor is being a puppet. Especially since half your country is inhabited by those same people. 
Mexico is an American puppet. So is Canada. Ok. Does that make you feel big and strong? Are we all supposed to fight like children ?

----------


## nikcers

> If Texas overwhelmingly (90%, as in Crimea, Donbass) decided to join Russia, and you instead decided to declare war on Texas, yes, that would make you a tyrant.


If Texans decided to join Russia as a territory or pretend to be independent and be a proxy of Russia that would be a declaration of war. Not only that but it would be considered treason. You better believe some flag waiving Texans would shoot you.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yeah it's not smart to broadcast intelligence to your invaders. It's the war equivalent of wearing a sign that says kick me. No Russia isn't waging a war against all of Ukraine at once. That would take a cartoonish level of resources that Russia doesn't have.


I have watched Russian Vehicles in the feeds.. Russian Soldiers talking with locals..(no guns)

Flashes of Ordinance is Visible at night,, and far in the distance..

Was Watching several cams in Kharkiv while Media Reported a Bombardment.. Nothing..

There is one very busy  intersection that was watch closely for a wreck.. Amazingly, none.. Crazy fast intersection that even the dogs there know.

----------


## nikcers

> ok. I suppose being a friendly to your neighbor is being a puppet. Especially since half your country is inhabited by those same people. 
> Mexico is an American puppet. So is Canada. Ok. Does that make you feel big and strong? Are we all supposed to fight like children ?


They aren't the same people. Mexican Americans are sovereign to America. We have you swear loyalty to the country for citizenship.

----------


## TheTexan

> If Texans decided to join Russia or pretend to be independent and be a proxy of Russia that would be a declaration of war. Not only that but it would be considered treason.


Secession is not an act of war.  Unless you are a tyrant.  Which you are.

----------


## Snowball

> They aren't the same people. Mexican Americans are sovereign to America. We have you swear loyalty to the country for citizenship.


You miss my point. I suggest broadening your reading consumption.

----------


## nikcers

> Secession is not an act of war.  Unless you are a tyrant.  Which you are.


Treason is still treason.

----------


## nikcers

> You miss my point. I suggest broadening your reading consumption.


You miss my point. My neighbor is Russian if she decides she wants to make my country part of Russia that's treason.

----------


## TheTexan

> Treason is still treason.


Secession is not treason.  Unless you are a tyrant.  Which you are.

----------


## nikcers

> Secession is not treason.  Unless you are a tyrant.  Which you are.


Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and shall suffer death, or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.

----------


## TheTexan

> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and shall suffer death, or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.


First 7 words says all you need to  know.  "Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States".

If Texas secedes, it no longer owes any allegiance, whatsoever, to the United States.

----------


## nikcers

> First 7 words says all you need to  know.  "Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States".
> 
> If Texas secedes, it no longer owes any allegiance, whatsoever, to the United States.


Yeah if you are part of Russia that would be an invasion. So it's still treason.

----------


## TheTexan

> Yeah if you are part of Russia that would be an invasion. So it's still treason.


Ok so it's treason because... Russia?

What if Texas was seceding to join Germany?  Would that be "ok" with you?

----------


## nikcers

> Ok so it's treason because... Russia?
> 
> What if Texas was seceding to join Germany?  Would that be "ok" with you?


That would be an invasion.

----------


## TheTexan

> That would be an invasion.


Ok so you don't even care if it's Russia or Germany or whatever.

Texas seceding, = treason, = invasion.

You are a goddamn tyrant, and the sooner you can either figure that out, or get off this board, the better.

----------


## nikcers

> Ok so you don't even care if it's Russia or Germany or whatever.
> 
> Texas seceding, = treason, = invasion.
> 
> You are a goddamn tyrant, and the sooner you can either figure that out, or get off this board, the better.


If you are part of one country and join a different country you move to that country. Otherwise it's just an invasion.

----------


## TheTexan

> If you are part of one country and join a different country you move to that country. Otherwise it's just an invasion.


We get it.  You believe the lines on the map are Holy and Sacred and shall never be changed.

You know who shares that belief?  Tyrants.

----------


## nikcers

> We get it.  You believe the lines on the map are Holy and Sacred and shall never be changed.
> 
> You know who shares that belief?  Tyrants.


You know who else shares that belief anybody who believes in nations. We can call it nationalistic to believe in nations I guess. Anybody who believes in borders or laws. We are a nation of laws. Laws are how we don't have rulers in this country because it's the rule of law. You don't get that when you cross the border. Changing someone's borders is an act of war.

----------


## TheTexan

> You know who else shares that belief anybody who believes in nations. We can call it nationalistic to believe in nations I guess. Anybody who believes in borders or laws. We are a nation of laws. Laws are how we don't have rulers in this country because it's the rule of law. You don't get that when you cross the border. Changing someone's borders is an act of war.


You can have a nation and be proud of it without being militaristic about your borders*.  If a region on the periphery of your nation is of an entirely different ethnicity, culture, and background, why not just let them separate and go their own way?

It's $#@!ing tyrannical to expect that they leave.  By that logic they should expect *you* to leave.  Something has to give.  And the way this gets solved, as grown $#@!ing adults, is to allow each other to peacefully coexist, as separate nations.

But tyrants like you are like children.  Can't even settle minor disputes without resorting to violence.

(*If you want to protect your borders from immigration, or have a wall, or whatever, that's a separate issue... nothing wrong with that.   Separate issue entirely)

----------


## nikcers

> You can have a nation and be proud of it without being militaristic about your borders.  If someone on the periphery of your nation is of an entirely different ethnicity, culture, and background, why not just let them separate and go their own way?
> 
> It's $#@!ing tyrannical to expect that they leave.  By that logic they should expect *you* to leave.  Something has to give.  And the way this gets solved, as grown $#@!ing adults, is to allow each other to peacefully go their own way.
> 
> But tyrants like you are like children.  Can't even settle minor disputes without resorting to violence.


Violence is why we have borders. We didn't just ask Britain nicely if we could have it.

----------


## TheTexan

> Violence is why we have borders. We didn't just ask Britain nicely if we could have it.


1776 was a secession.  By your logic, the people in colonial America should have ... left to some other country.

----------


## nikcers

> 1776 was a secession.  By your logic, the people in colonial America should have ... left to some other country.


It was a declaration of war. Absolutely. We kicked Britain's ass. Then declared independence.

----------


## TheTexan

> It was a declaration of war. Absolutely. We kicked Britain's ass. Then declared independence.


So when America does it, it's a good thing.

When Texas does it, it's a bad thing?

----------


## nikcers

> So when America does it, it's a good thing.
> 
> When Texas does it, it's a bad thing?


If Texas declares war against America there better be a good $#@!ing reason.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. *Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes;*

----------


## TheTexan

> If Texas declares war against America there better be a good $#@!ing reason.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. *Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes;*


Got, it, tyrant... moving on...

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian Nazi literally $#@!s his pants when Russian troops start checking his tattoos.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4903

----------


## pcosmar

> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and shall suffer death, or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.


My Oath was to defend the Constitution of the US..

Current Govt does not recognize that anymore,, and has made war on me.

----------


## nikcers

> My Oath was to defend the Constitution of the US..
> 
> Current Govt does not recognize that anymore,, and has made war on me.


The current government recognizes the constitution. It just also recognizes national security. You can't separate national security from liberty. You don't have any liberty without national security. How we achieve our national security objectives is decided by laws. This is so another country doesn't subvert the sovereignty of our country or control our lives or right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. National security is not a joke.

----------


## TheTexan

> The current government recognizes the constitution.


lol.  laughing so hard.

----------


## nikcers

> lol.  laughing so hard.


There is no constitution without national security

----------


## TheTexan

> There is no constitution without national security


Still laughing lol

----------


## pcosmar

> The current government recognizes the constitution. .


Bull$hit.

Not in 100 years.

i will believe that when I can purchase a Battle Rifle and have it delivered  in the mail.

until ,,I am Infringed.

----------


## nikcers

> Still laughing lol


The primary role of the government is national defense. It's not a word game.

National security, or national defence, is the security and defence of a sovereign state, including its citizens, economy, and institutions, which is regarded as a duty of government.

----------


## pcosmar

> The primary role of the government is national defense.


Wrong. They are established to secure my rights,,not remove them.




> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,


The militia is the Security of the People.



> whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.

----------


## nikcers

> Wrong. They are established to secure my rights,,not remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> The militia is the Security of the People.



"Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes;"

We have a population of hundreds of millions of people. You can't organize a militia to defend against modern military forces.

"the proper role for government in America is to provide national defense, a court system for civil disputes, a criminal justice system for acts of force and fraud, and little else."

----------


## TheTexan

A fellow Texan... describes a Ukrainian attack yesterday on 2 schools in Donetsk... no military targets nearby.

https://vk.com/donbasstexac?z=video2...wall_279679914

----------


## TheTexan

Rare footage of trench warfare.  Filmed in HD by drone.

https://t.me/asbmil/1781

----------


## TheTexan

Patrick Lancaster interviews man, who lost his mother and father that morning from a Ukrainian cluster bomb.  No military targets nearby.




Interesting to note... Russian war crimes investigators show up at the end of this video.  Russia is indeed documenting this stuff.

----------


## vita3

> The primary role of the government is national defense. It's not a word game.
> 
> National security, or national defence, is the security and defence of a sovereign state, including its citizens, economy, and institutions, which is regarded as a duty of government.


....so the California National Guard, Wisconsin National Guard etc etc may have been overshooting their responsibilities by going to Ukraine & training their soldiers to NATO military  standards.....

----------


## TheTexan

> ....so the California National Guard, Wisconsin National Guard etc etc may have been overshooting their responsibilities by going to Ukraine & training their soldiers to NATO military  standards.....


Active duty US military is there currently also.  Training them.

----------


## Snowball

> "Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes;"
> 
> We have a population of hundreds of millions of people. You can't organize a militia to defend against modern military forces.
> 
> "the proper role for government in America is to provide national defense, a court system for civil disputes, a criminal justice system for acts of force and fraud, and little else."


Dude. That's a Ron Paul quote. 

Are you even aware that Ron Paul supports secession and says it is a "deeply American principle" ? 

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ron+paul+o...&t=ffcm&ia=web

----------


## pcosmar

> Interesting to note... Russian war crimes investigators show up at the end of this video.  Russia is indeed documenting this stuff.


I expect so,,and would expect he has invited UN observers as well.

----------


## pcosmar

> "You can't organize a militia to defend against modern military forces.


Revolutionary War.. rag tag rebels defeated the THE World Power. Gain Independence.

Vietnam and Afghanistan.

And the Afghans threw out TWO World Powers. 

Gun owners in this country outnumber the Standing Armies  of the World Powers.
In a week of open Hostilities,,the Rebels would OWN Bases and Equipment... Armor, Aircraft and Missile Systems.


We don't want to. (most of us)


A statement like that only shows how Poorly informed you are.
you don't have to organize the militia,,it Exists. All you have to do it Provoke it.

----------


## nikcers

> Revolutionary War.. rag tag rebels defeated the THE World Power. Gain Independence.
> 
> Vietnam and Afghanistan.
> 
> And the Afghans threw out TWO World Powers. 
> 
> Gun owners in this country outnumber the Standing Armies  of the World Powers.
> In a week of open Hostilities,,the Rebels would OWN Bases and Equipment... Armor, Aircraft and Missile Systems.
> 
> ...


Afghanistan and Vietnam had state backing. Vietnam and the most recent war in Afghanistan war were civil wars started by another country so they would destroy themselves and be easy to invade. Vietnam literally had the Soviet Union and China backing them. The same with North Korea. If you leave out details like that it's easy to claim you can be like Afghanistan when they kicked out the Soviet Union but the reality is the United States was backing them.

It's sort of like how the details of this conflict with Ukraine are left out. Russia went to war with Ukraine because they wanted to sell Europe gas. Russia can't threaten to shut off Europe's gas if Ukraine sells them gas. They also fund their corrupt government that allows their wealthy to profit from corruption with gas sales. So they sent in their FSB to stir up trouble so they can plunder Ukraine. So basically Russia has been using energy as a weapon and starting wars with countries who go to sell energy to Europe so they can have a monopoly on selling energy to Europe. Ukraine is just a country that fought for independence and wanted to sell energy to Europe so the Russians invaded them.

----------


## nikcers

> Dude. That's a Ron Paul quote. 
> 
> Are you even aware that Ron Paul supports secession and says it is a "deeply American principle" ? 
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ron+paul+o...&t=ffcm&ia=web


Yeah that's a Ron Paul quote and a quote from the declaration of independence so it's definitely an American principle. This isn't a succession though this is just an invasion. Ukraine already had independence so they didn't need to declare it. They already did declare independence and Russia signed an agreement not to invade them.

----------


## nikcers

> ....so the California National Guard, Wisconsin National Guard etc etc may have been overshooting their responsibilities by going to Ukraine & training their soldiers to NATO military  standards.....


We paid Ukraine to get rid of their nuclear weapons for our benefit. We didn't want them being used on America or our allies or anyone else for that matter. Part of the responsibility of that agreement is helping them. That's why we had the CIA training them and sent them weapons and aide.

----------


## ClaytonB

> We paid Ukraine to get rid of their nuclear weapons for our benefit. We didn't want them being used on America or our allies or anyone else for that matter. Part of the responsibility of that agreement is helping them. That's why we had the CIA training them and sent them weapons and aide.


The launching mechanism of a carrier ship that helps planes to take off could throw a pickup truck over a mile. The first song played on Virgin Radio was Born to be wild by INXS. Buttermilk does not contain any butter. Colgate's first toothpaste came in a jar. The average coach airline meal costs the airline $4.00. The average first class meal: $50. The only king without a moustache in a deck of cards is the king of hearts. The state with the longest coastline in the Continental U.S. is Michigan. The mask used by Michael Myers in the original 'Halloween' was actually a Captain Kirk mask painted white. Hummingbirds can weigh less than a penny. Clocks made before 1660 had only one hand - an hour hand. Even a small amount of alcohol placed on a scorpion will make it go crazy and sting itself to death. Walt Disney, the creator of Mickey Mouse, was afraid of mice. There have been 47 Charlie Chan Movies, with six actors playing the part. None were Chinese.

The difference between these irrelevant facts and your irrelevant facts is that these facts are all true!

----------


## nikcers

> The launching mechanism of a carrier ship that helps planes to take off could throw a pickup truck over a mile. The first song played on Virgin Radio was Born to be wild by INXS. Buttermilk does not contain any butter. Colgate's first toothpaste came in a jar. The average coach airline meal costs the airline $4.00. The average first class meal: $50. The only king without a moustache in a deck of cards is the king of hearts. The state with the longest coastline in the Continental U.S. is Michigan. The mask used by Michael Myers in the original 'Halloween' was actually a Captain Kirk mask painted white. Hummingbirds can weigh less than a penny. Clocks made before 1660 had only one hand - an hour hand. Even a small amount of alcohol placed on a scorpion will make it go crazy and sting itself to death. Walt Disney, the creator of Mickey Mouse, was afraid of mice. There have been 47 Charlie Chan Movies, with six actors playing the part. None were Chinese.
> 
> The difference between these irrelevant facts and your irrelevant facts is that these facts are all true!


It's not irrelevant. Preventing a nuclear weapon from being used on our country or friends or anywhere else which would destabilize the economy and cause the deaths of many is absolutely going to fall under the umbrella of National security. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

----------


## pcosmar

> It's not irrelevant. Preventing a nuclear weapon from being used on our country or friends or anywhere else which would destabilize the economy and cause the deaths of many is absolutely going to fall under the umbrella of National security. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


And that is exactly why Russia secured the Nuke sites the Nazi Punks were Threatening to use.

Exposing the US Bio-weapon Labs is just a bonus.

----------


## pcosmar

https://thegrayzone.com/2022/05/31/a...rporate-media/



> US corporate media has provided glowing coverage to Paul Gray, a notorious American white nationalist fighting in Ukraine. A DHS document warns he’s not the only US fascist drawn to Kiev.

----------


## nikcers

> And that is exactly why Russia secured the Nuke sites the Nazi Punks were Threatening to use.
> 
> Exposing the US Bio-weapon Labs is just a bonus.


That's just baseless. The USA paid Ukraine to get rid of their WMDs and prevent them from getting into the wrong hands.

----------


## pcosmar

> That's just baseless. The USA paid Ukraine to get rid of their WMDs and prevent them from getting into the wrong hands.


And yet Chernobyl,, was the first place that Russia Secured. 

And the Bio Labs that were at first denied were Confirmed by our own Govt.

Evidence Presented to the UN.

----------


## Snowball

> Yeah that's a Ron Paul quote and a quote from the declaration of independence so it's definitely an American principle. This isn't a succession though this is just an invasion. Ukraine already had independence so they didn't need to declare it. They already did declare independence and Russia signed an agreement not to invade them.


If you knew anything, you'd know Ukraine was invaded by someone else in 2014.....and its government overthrown...

----------


## nikcers

> If you knew anything, you'd know Ukraine was invaded by someone else in 2014.....and its government overthrown...


The Ukrainian people kicked out the Russian puppet who wasn't going to let Ukraine sell gas because it would take away profits from Russia so their rulers can buy billion dollar boats.

----------


## nikcers

> And yet Chernobyl,, was the first place that Russia Secured. 
> 
> And the Bio Labs that were at first denied were Confirmed by our own Govt.
> 
> Evidence Presented to the UN.


The biolabs weren't making WMDs. They were the biolabs that the USA funded so Soviet Union Era WMDs didn't get produced or sold to bad actors. We paid their scientists not to make WMDs. Just like how we paid Russia to make rockets so their rocket scientists didn't go work for China.

----------


## pcosmar

> The biolabs weren't making WMDs. They were the biolabs that the USA funded so Soviet Union Era WMDs didn't get produced or sold to bad actors. We paid their scientists not to make WMDs. Just like how we paid Russia to make rockets so their rocket scientists didn't go work for China.


WTF???

we were recruiting and Training the Bad Actors..

----------


## nikcers

> WTF???
> 
> we were recruiting and Training the Bad Actors..



We were paying them not to go work for bad actors. The same thing happened after Nazi Germany collapsed. All over the world these scientists went to go work for other countries. Some of them worked for the United States. It's called operation paperclip. We didn't want people who were making WMDs or rockets for the Soviet Union to go work for China or other countries.

----------


## pcosmar

> The Ukrainian people kicked out the Russian puppet who wasn't going to let Ukraine sell gas because it would take away profits from Russia so their rulers can buy billion dollar boats.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=Sean+Penn
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=Sean+Penn




> All there is ..Fake Crap.
> I am finding lots of it.. But no actual battle.  
> 
> Dead Bodies are moving,on camera.  
> 
> Sorting it out a filtering process.. That Hashtag has a lot of  fakery documented.
> 
> I pull up LIVE Streams as much as I can.. I watch LIVE with my own eyes..
> 
> ...

----------


## nikcers

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=Sean+Penn
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=Sean+Penn


https://hir.harvard.edu/ukraine-energy-reserves/
Excluding Russia's gas reserves in Asia, Ukraine today holds the second biggest known gas reserves in Europe.


https://worldpopulationreview.com/co...ries-in-europe
With a per capita GNI of $3,540, Ukraine is the poorest country in Europe as of 2020. Ukraine once had the second-largest economy in the USSR.

----------


## Snowball

> The Ukrainian people kicked out the Russian puppet who wasn't going to let Ukraine sell gas because it would take away profits from Russia so their rulers can buy billion dollar boats.


all you're doing is proving your own ignorance of the facts

nobody here agrees with you, except probably The Count, and he doesn't really believe what you're saying, he's a cointelpro operative.

----------


## nikcers

> all you're doing is proving your own ignorance of the facts
> 
> nobody here agrees with you, except probably The Count, and he doesn't really believe what you're saying, he's a cointelpro operative.


Reality is hard.

----------


## nikcers



----------


## nikcers

https://www.rand.org/pubs/perspectives/PE198.html

Despite ignoring these traditional principles, Russia seems to have enjoyed some success ... Russian Propaganda Makes No Commitment to Objective Reality.

----------


## nikcers

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/w...-reserves.html

When Russia seized Crimea in March, it acquired not just the Crimean landmass but also a maritime zone more than three times its size with the rights to underwater resources potentially worth trillions of dollars.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Reality is hard.

----------


## nikcers

I don't think that's a real thing.

----------


## nikcers

RAND PAUL: But if Congress were honest, they'd take the money from elsewhere in the budget or ask Americans to pay higher taxes or, heaven forbid, loan the money to Ukraine instead of giving it to Ukraine.

----------


## pcosmar

> [
> When Russia seized Crimea in March,


*Quit* with the bull$hit propaganda. Russia did not seize anything..
Crimea *voted to rejoin* Russia,,after the Coup that installed the Nazis.

just drop the utterly stupid  crap spew.

----------


## nikcers

> *Quit* with the bull$hit propaganda. Russia did not seize anything..
> Crimea *voted to rejoin* Russia,,after the Coup that installed the Nazis.
> 
> just drop the utterly stupid  crap spew.


Yeah that's called an invasion. Ukraine was letting Russia keep a military base there and they turned their guns on them.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah that's called an invasion. Ukraine was letting Russia keep a military base there and they turned their guns on them.


You ought to do a podcast.  Call it Nickers' Neocon Natter.

----------


## nikcers

> You ought to do a podcast.  Call it Nickers' Neocon Natter.


If someone was renting a house you owned and then pulled their guns out and said this is mine now you would call it an invasion. Especially if they signed a lease that said they wouldn't do it.

----------


## acptulsa

> If someone was renting a house you owned and then pulled their guns out and said this is mine now you would call it an invasion. Especially if they signed a lease that said they wouldn't do it.


But if I had stolen the house from the rightful owner eight years ago, I'd know I deserved what I was getting.  Whether I said so or not.

----------


## pcosmar

> If someone was renting a house you owned and then pulled their guns out and said this is mine now you would call it an invasion. Especially if they signed a lease that said they wouldn't do it.


that is nothing like what happened, Crimea broke away..The People did.
They rejected the Puppet govt. Voted to Join Russia..

unless you are suggesting the Crimean People were OWNED by the Kiev Regime.

----------


## nikcers

> that is nothing like what happened, Crimea broke away..The People did.
> They rejected the Puppet govt. Voted to Join Russia..
> 
> unless you are suggesting the Crimean People were OWNED by the Kiev Regime.


The Russian military base was there because Ukraine let them stay there since Russia signed an agreement that they wouldn't invade. They invaded anyways. They turned their guns on them and invaded Ukraine.

----------


## TheTexan

Russian troops training with their newly donated American Mk-19 grenade launchers

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/9242

Big thanks to UAF for the shipment of American arms

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/9223?single

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainians killed by the dozens... never stood a chance.  This is what the Ukrainian troops mean when they say don't want to be cannon fodder.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4956

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian battalion refuses to fight, due to heavy losses, poor leadership

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4913

----------


## pcosmar

> The Russian military base was there because Ukraine let them stay there since Russia signed an agreement that they wouldn't invade. They invaded anyways. They turned their guns on them and invaded Ukraine.


interesting revisionist history.

I am sure there are threads here from when it happened.

----------


## TheTexan

The United States plans to sell Ukraine four MQ-1C Gray Eagle strike UAVs capable of using guided missile weapons.

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/9278

Assuming these don't get blown up in transit, or in a hangar, gonna be interesting if Ukraine manages to get any use out of these without them getting instantly shot down.

----------


## TheTexan

One of these days, Ukraine's gonna use these American provided weapons, to hit Moscow.

What happens next, probably is not good.

----------


## vita3

Warning shots fired @ economic vital Ukrainian Beskidy tunnel 


https://mobile.twitter.com/InfoDefen...45613147979779

----------


## vita3

Little more info

https://m.timesofindia.com/world/eur...w/91952353.cms

Clear example of how F*d Ukraine is if Russkies really want to cause pain

----------


## pcosmar

> Warning shots fired @ economic vital Ukrainian Beskidy tunnel 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/InfoDefen...45613147979779


No weapons through there.. Happened at 2 other Rail Depots just inside Ukraine.
arrogance and stupidity of Full Display..

----------


## 69360

> The United States plans to sell Ukraine four MQ-1C Gray Eagle strike UAVs capable of using guided missile weapons.
> 
> https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/9278
> 
> Assuming these don't get blown up in transit, or in a hangar, gonna be interesting if Ukraine manages to get any use out of these without them getting instantly shot down.


How long before the Biden administration agrees to sell them nukes as long as they promise not to shoot them at Russia?

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainians selling weapons on the Dark Net.  Want a Javelin?  $30,000 only.   (kind of a rip-off tbh, you can get it for ~$15,000 from arms thieves in Ukraine)

https://t.me/azmilitary11/5924

----------


## 69360

> Ukrainians selling weapons on the Dark Net.  Want a Javelin?  $30,000 only.   (kind of a rip-off tbh, you can get it for ~$15,000 from arms thieves in Ukraine)
> 
> https://t.me/azmilitary11/5924


Just a matter of time before this all comes back to bite Biden in the ass when loose US weapons are used by terrorists.

----------


## pcosmar

Not a War.
It is a Denazification.

----------


## nikcers

> interesting revisionist history.
> 
> I am sure there are threads here from when it happened.


In Russia they kill you or jail you for not supporting the Russian government or their president. If the Russian military puts up a Russian flag and says this is Russia now you don't have many options.

----------


## pcosmar

> In Russia they kill you or jail you for not supporting the Russian government or their president. If the Russian military puts up a Russian flag and says this is Russia now you don't have many options.


And I just got a FB Violation again.. Restricted for 4 days.

for posting the truth about the Nazis..

Degenerating Nazi punks is against Community Standards..

what kind of standards support and Defend Nazis?

----------


## nikcers

> And I just got a FB Violation again.. Restricted for 4 days.
> 
> for posting the truth about the Nazis..
> 
> Degenerating Nazi punks is against Community Standards..
> 
> what kind of standards support and Defend Nazis?


America is a weird place. We made peace with the Soviet Union after the cold war. We made peace with Japan and Germany and even China and the Taliban. We are friends and trade with many cultures and countries around the world. I like to think that we could make peace with anybody, even Nazis or Communists. That maybe if we could be good friends with them we could influence them to be better. It's always good friends that influence people to be better. I like to think that peace with China and the Soviet Union and the countries that it splintered off into has been good for their people and our people. That trade with red China has made them more prosperous and therefore has been able to provide benefits to their people and our people. I don't think we can force the Taliban to be a democracy and Ukraine and Russia surely aren't perfect democracys. I like that we were able to atleast at one time make a peace deal like we did in the 90s with them. They might have different ideas for how their country or government is ran but that's for them to decide I don't think I can force that on them. I can't even convince a lot of Americans not to support bad government polices. In this scenario though we are sort of in a bad place because we made that peace deal with them. If we don't honor our agreements we have no friends. Someone who has no friends isn't going to be able to influence people very well to be better people. So I don't think that's very good for humanity. As for Nazis I have seen plenty of people around the entire world do things that are very nazi like especially during the pandemic. So if Russia is going to denazify the world they probably need to just destroy every country on this planet.

----------


## TheTexan

> In Russia they kill you or jail you for not supporting the Russian government or their president. If the Russian military puts up a Russian flag and says this is Russia now you don't have many options.


Why do you even post this.  You don't care if Russia does these things.

You certainly don't care when Ukraine does the same or even much worse.

----------


## nikcers

> Why do you even post this.  You don't care if Russia does these things.
> 
> You certainly don't care when Ukraine does the same or even much worse.


I don't consent to their government because they aren't my government. People do $#@!ty things in a time of war. My country nuked Japan twice and put Japanese people in prison. They were going to keep dropping nuclear bombs until they surrendered.

----------


## pcosmar

> America is a weird place. We made peace with the Soviet Union after the cold war. We made peace with Japan and Germany and even China and the Taliban. We are friends and trade with many cultures and countries around the world. I like to think that we could make peace with anybody, even Nazis or Communists. That maybe if we could be good friends with them we could influence them to be better. It's always good friends that influence people to be better. I like to think that peace with China and the Soviet Union and the countries that it splintered off into has been good for their people and our people. That trade with red China has made them more prosperous and therefore has been able to provide benefits to their people and our people. I don't think we can force the Taliban to be a democracy and Ukraine and Russia surely aren't perfect democracys. I like that we were able to atleast at one time make a peace deal like we did in the 90s with them. They might have different ideas for how their country or government is ran but that's for them to decide I don't think I can force that on them. I can't even convince a lot of Americans not to support bad government polices. In this scenario though we are sort of in a bad place because we made that peace deal with them. If we don't honor our agreements we have no friends. Someone who has no friends isn't going to be able to influence people very well to be better people. So I don't think that's very good for humanity. As for Nazis I have seen plenty of people around the entire world do things that are very nazi like especially during the pandemic. So if Russia is going to denazify the world they probably need to just destroy every country on this planet.


Not the world,, Just the ones on their immediate Border, making cross border attacks and Threatening Russia with Biological Weapons.

----------


## pcosmar

> I don't consent to their government because they aren't my government. People do $#@!ty things in a time of war. My country nuked Japan twice and put Japanese people in prison. They were going to keep dropping nuclear bombs until they surrendered.


They Jailed Americans.

and Bombed a defeated country ,, Purely for a Show of Power.

----------


## nikcers

> They Jailed Americans.
> 
> and Bombed a defeated country ,, Purely for a Show of Power.


FDR was sort of a $#@! around a find out kind of a guy. Nobody expected anybody to be stupid enough to attack the United States. They were Americans but they were Japanese Americans. We put them in prison for being Japanese.

----------


## 69360

> America is a weird place. We made peace with the Soviet Union after the cold war. We made peace with Japan and Germany and even China and the Taliban. We are friends and trade with many cultures and countries around the world. I like to think that we could make peace with anybody, even Nazis or Communists. That maybe if we could be good friends with them we could influence them to be better. It's always good friends that influence people to be better. I like to think that peace with China and the Soviet Union and the countries that it splintered off into has been good for their people and our people. That trade with red China has made them more prosperous and therefore has been able to provide benefits to their people and our people. I don't think we can force the Taliban to be a democracy and Ukraine and Russia surely aren't perfect democracys. I like that we were able to atleast at one time make a peace deal like we did in the 90s with them. They might have different ideas for how their country or government is ran but that's for them to decide I don't think I can force that on them. I can't even convince a lot of Americans not to support bad government polices. In this scenario though we are sort of in a bad place because we made that peace deal with them. If we don't honor our agreements we have no friends. Someone who has no friends isn't going to be able to influence people very well to be better people. So I don't think that's very good for humanity. As for Nazis I have seen plenty of people around the entire world do things that are very nazi like especially during the pandemic. So if Russia is going to denazify the world they probably need to just destroy every country on this planet.


I don't want to be friends with nazis or commies. I also don't care what they do as long as they don't do it to my country. $#@! being world pollce, $#@! NATO and $#@! the UN.




> They Jailed Americans.
> 
> and Bombed a defeated country ,, Purely for a Show of Power.


Yeah that's great and all but I think Japan would have resisted an invasion of their home islands. The nukes probably saved American lives.

----------


## nikcers

> I don't want to be friends with nazis or commies. I also don't care what they do as long as they don't do it to my country. $#@! being world pollce, $#@! NATO and $#@! the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's great and all but I think Japan would have resisted an invasion of their home islands. The nukes probably saved American lives.


We made the UN because 80 million people died in a world war. That was something that people wanted to prevent from happening again. I was pretty anti NATO too because the other members weren't paying for their own defense. Nobody thought NATO was needed anymore until now. Defense is one of those things that you only need it when you need it. More countries than ever are wanting to join NATO so obviously it has some value in today's world atleast.

----------


## TheTexan

> We made the UN because 80 million people died in a world war. That was something that people wanted to prevent from happening again. I was pretty anti NATO too because the other members weren't paying for their own defense. Nobody thought NATO was needed anymore until now. Defense is one of those things that you only need it when you need it. More countries than ever are wanting to join NATO so obviously it has some value in today's world atleast.


NATO is at best an illusion of security, at worst an instigator of world drama (Ukraine is example of this)

----------


## nikcers

> NATO is at best an illusion of security, at worst an instigator of world drama (Ukraine is example of this)


Even an illusion of security helps lowering the threat perception. I think it's good to keep an open line of communication. Even when we were at loggerheads with the Soviet Union we still kept a line of communication with them. I like to think that it could have prevented a worse outcome but there is no way to know. I think that misunderstandings can make things worse. It's hard when we have our own languages and communication isn't good but atleast we make the attempt and effort. Maybe its just an illusion but so is airport security and people feel safe getting on planes.

----------


## TheTexan

Lugansk.. exactly 8 years ago today

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/4999

----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine is busy staging and filming propaganda videos showing intense warfare of Ukrainian victories.....

https://t.me/sputnik/5562

----------


## TheTexan

UK considers escalating the war by sending the royal navy into the Black Sea.  to "prevent hyperinflation of food prices" and "starvation of the third world"

----------


## TheTexan

"The unpalatable truth in Ukraine"

The Hill article says the west needs to come to terms with the fact that there is only one way this conflict ends: Russian victory.

https://thehill.com/opinion/internat...th-in-ukraine/

----------


## vita3

Reality of how little we gain & how much we lose waring w/ Russia is seeping in to consciousness

----------


## pcosmar

> We made the UN because 80 million people died in a world war.


A World war that would NOT HAPPEN if we had stayed out of WWI.

The Treaty of Versailles Provoked World War II.

The UN gave us Korea and Vietnam. and allowed us to invade the mid East without question.

NATO has been a Huge problem since created..

Arm the US People,,Disarm the US GOVT,

----------


## nikcers

> A World war that would NOT HAPPEN if we had stayed out of WWI.
> 
> The Treaty of Versailles Provoked World War II.
> 
> The UN gave us Korea and Vietnam. and allowed us to invade the mid East without question.
> 
> NATO has been a Huge problem since created..
> 
> Arm the US People,,Disarm the US GOVT,


Korea and Vietnam weren't caused by world war 2 or the UN. It would have just been the Japanese empire expanding most likely. They would have probably conquered China if the USA didn't arm China. They were ruthless with their war. Their rapes and torture were sadistic.

----------


## pcosmar

> Korea and Vietnam weren't caused by world war 2 or the UN. It would have just been the Japanese empire expanding most likely. They would have probably conquered China if the USA didn't arm China. They were ruthless with their war. Their rapes and torture were sadistic.


So what.. That was between them,, Our Provocation is the reason Japan Attacked the US.and drew us into another World War.

We should have stayed out of Both.

Korea was a UN Police  action as was Vietnam.

Conflict,,not war,,, crap

----------


## nikcers

> So what.. That was between them,, Our Provocation is the reason Japan Attacked the US.and drew us into another World War.
> 
> We should have stayed out of Both.
> 
> Korea was a UN Police  action as was Vietnam.
> 
> Conflict,,not war,,, crap


Korea was a war started by the Soviet Union. This wasn't caused by the UN. It was caused by the Soviet Union.

----------


## pcosmar

> Korea was a war started by the Soviet Union. This wasn't caused by the UN. It was caused by the Soviet Union.


NO.. It was started by US involvement where they had no business.

----------


## nikcers

> NO.. It was started by US involvement where they had no business.


The Soviet Union had no business there.

----------


## pcosmar

> The Soviet Union had no business there.


Neither did the US.. 
We had no Business in Vietnam either. It was a French Colony.

----------


## pcosmar

> The Soviet Union had no business there.


do you vote there?
,,what they do is not of our business..until they attack us.


and how they handle Border Attacks and a Threat on their doorstep is NONE of Our Business.

----------


## TheTexan

Mariupol resident describes how Azov locked her and others in the basement for a month.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/5059

----------


## TheTexan

The secret services of Ukraine kidnapped the daughter of the officer of the People's Militia of the DPR Vladimir Demchenko who lived in the territory controlled by Ukraine.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/5066

----------


## TheTexan

A fellow Texan, in Mariupol, gives his perspective

https://t.me/TXDPR/519

----------


## vita3

F* the Nazis 

https://rumble.com/v16sphn-recent-at...rrorists..html

----------


## TheTexan

Canadian journalist on Ukrainian kill list, for her participation in war crimes tribunals against Ukraine

----------


## TheTexan

Residential areas in Donetsk under heavy fire by Grad missiles

https://t.me/asbmil/1942

Many Russians are already calling for Putin to flatten Kiev... if this $#@! continues much longer, he'll have no choice but to do so

----------


## TheTexan

Putin: "If nato keeps supplying longer range missiles to Ukrops, we will start striking objects we did not dare to touch until now."

https://t.me/asbmil/1956

----------


## pcosmar

> Residential areas in Donetsk under heavy fire by Grad missiles
> 
> https://t.me/asbmil/1942
> 
> Many Russians are already calling for Putin to flatten Kiev... if this $#@! continues much longer, he'll have no choice but to do so


Kiev is still there.. But a shipment of imported armor was just removed from the playing field. at Kiev.

----------


## TheTexan

> Kiev is still there.. But a shipment of imported armor was just removed from the playing field. at Kiev.


Yes, CNN is reporting on it as a Russian attack in a residential area.  Says there was one person injured.  No other destruction.

I don't even know where to start laughing.

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian man begs russian soldiers to stay and protect them — saying Ukrainian Nazi forces were executing them in front of their children.

https://t.me/asbmil/1998

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrops abandoned their positions in Severodonetsk — digging trenches literally in front of apartment buildings like the cowards they are. This is unheard of. Not even ISIS pigs would dig combat positions in residential neighbourhoods. Hiding in a residential neighbourhood and fighting out of it from a reinforced position takes a special kind of criminal

https://t.me/asbmil/1999

----------


## TheTexan

The Armed Forces of Ukraine complain that conducting tactical reconnaissance using UAVs has become significantly more complicated due to the operation of Russian electronic warfare systems, which jam cellular communication centers and Internet sources at enemy command posts and make reconnaissance drones absolutely useless.

https://t.me/asbmil/2000

----------


## TheTexan

The only thing, that giving US military equipment to Ukraine is accomplishing, is:

1) Teaching Russia how to use US military equipment
2) Teaching Russia how to counter US military equipment

----------


## TheTexan

When Russia hits targets in residential areas

https://southfront.org/in-video-russ...oint-accuracy/

When Ukraine hits targets in residential areas (residential areas _are_ the target)

https://southfront.org/in-video-horr...urricane-mlrs/

----------


## TheTexan

Instead of the match Ukraine - Wales, Ukrainian sport channels got hacked and showed the shelling of Donetsk

https://t.me/levigodman/2989

----------


## vita3

https://rumble.com/v17g5dw-dpr-fight...n-meets-h.html

Encounters you cant imagine

----------


## 69360

> The only thing, that giving US military equipment to Ukraine is accomplishing, is:
> 
> 1) Teaching Russia how to use US military equipment
> 2) Teaching Russia how to counter US military equipment


Wrong, it's enriching the MIC. Like they give a $#@! if it's used. They got paid.

----------


## TheTexan

Aerial footage of Russians taking out a few Ukrainians, and then immediately applying first-aid to the Ukrop that was still breathing.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/5265

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian soldier claims to have been raped on the orders of his commander

https://t.me/azmilitary11/6394

----------


## TheTexan

Patrick Lancaster embedded with Russian artillery team

----------


## TheTexan

Nazi's = Nazi's - 2

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/10076

Nazi's = Nazi's - 5

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/10132

----------


## TheTexan

The only victories Ukraine is having are the fake photoshopped ones

https://t.me/c/1698707268/199998

----------


## TheTexan

Russian helicopter porn

https://t.me/asbmil/2103

----------


## TheTexan

2 British mercenaries tried & convicted of war crimes by DPR, to receive death penalty.  Looks like they have 1 month to appeal

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/5387

----------


## TheTexan

Trenches don't work as well as they used to

https://t.me/russianhead/3945

----------


## TheTexan

Reuters article apparently didnt notice the Swastika tattoo on this dude's arm

https://www.reuters.com/news/picture...-idUSKBN2NO20A

----------


## vita3

Nazis in Ukraine is not allowed to be written or talked about in main stream media...sorry I meant propaganda

----------


## TheTexan

Phone of captured/dead Ukrop shows google searches for “Why isn’t javelin working” “javelin won’t shoot” “javelin making noises”

https://t.me/Slavyangrad/1449

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian army kidnapping citizens in the streets to conscript into service

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/5774

----------


## TheTexan

Donetsk under heavy shelling.  Residential areas.  No military significance.

The purpose, as it has been for 8 years, is to kill civilians.

https://t.me/Slavyangrad/1469
https://t.me/Slavyangrad/1470

----------


## TheTexan

A fellow Texan's point of view:
---
One of the heaviest artillery attacks on the center of Donetsk city civilian areas by US/Ukrop nazis in the last 8 years of war, happened today, June 13th. 

At this point, it's not even news. If you don't know by now who's the good guys and who are the mass murdering coward terrorist war criminals, I got nothing more to say to you. 

And if you DO know who is who and what is what, well, the time for talk is over. Our enemies are YOUR enemies too, and soon enough, and I mean REAL soon, they will be killing you and yours just like they are killing us. Your choice is clear - You can bend over and take it, or you can stand up and fight. It's life or death, us or them, starting NOW. Get to work! DAVAI!

(More at link in video)
https://t.me/TXDPR/606

----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine plans to mobilize/conscript hundreds of thousands of people

https://t.me/azmilitary11/6920

----------


## vita3

Luckily, Bernie Sanders is the Real Deal Peace Man & is working towards stopping the slaughter.....

----------


## vita3

Napolitano & Scott Ritter 

Judge finally asks real questions & answers  are next level honest

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=01vmBRfp4wQ

----------


## TheTexan

2 US fighters captured in Ukraine.

I assume they'll get the death sentence like the UK fighters.

I wonder if Biden will have anything to say about it.

https://t.me/mapsukraine/748P

----------


## TheTexan

German journalist faces 3 years in prison for her factual reporting of what's happening in Donbass

https://t.me/neuesausrussland/6787

----------


## 69360

Ukraine that bastion of freedom and democracy, you know the place that just banned all opposing political parties, just banned all Russian books and music. This warrants more American tax dollars amiright?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ukraine-r...185844330.html

----------


## TheTexan

pro-Russian blogger detained for treason and tortured in Latvia

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/6166

----------


## TheTexan

SMS from an American mercenary in Ukraine, talks about what a $#@!show the whole thing is

https://t.me/vicktop55/4661

----------


## TheTexan

Aidar commander captured (rumor, has not been confirmed)

https://t.me/vicktop55/4669

----------


## TheTexan

"Tears of Zelensky" vodka in a Moscow supermarket

https://t.me/TXDPR/675

----------


## nikcers

The United States, in cooperation with the international community, should respond to Russia’s aggression with action.

The Budapest Memorandum said that Russia wouldn’t violate the integrity of Ukraine, but now it has. There is no realistic military option in this conflict, at least for the United States. But this does not mean there aren’t options, many of which I’ve outlined here.

The real problem is that Russia’s President is not currently fearful or threatened in any way by America’s President, despite his country’s blatant aggression.

But let me be clear: If I were President, I wouldn’t let Vladimir Putin get away with it.

-Rand Paul

https://web.archive.org/web/20140310...ns-aggression/

----------


## TheTexan

A resident of Mariupol described how she and her husband were fired upon by a Ukrainian sniper

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/6575

----------


## TheTexan

> The United States, in cooperation with the international community, should respond to Russia’s aggression with action.
> 
> The Budapest Memorandum said that Russia wouldn’t violate the integrity of Ukraine, but now it has. There is no realistic military option in this conflict, at least for the United States. But this does not mean there aren’t options, many of which I’ve outlined here.
> 
> The real problem is that Russia’s President is not currently fearful or threatened in any way by America’s President, despite his country’s blatant aggression.
> 
> But let me be clear: If I were President, I wouldn’t let Vladimir Putin get away with it.
> 
> -Rand Paul
> ...


Yea that's a pretty inexcusable foreign policy position.

I'll give Rand a pass because he's awesome in every other way, but ya, he's way off base on this issue.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yea that's a pretty inexcusable foreign policy position.
> 
> I'll give Rand a pass because he's awesome in every other way, but ya, he's way off base on this issue.


Like his father was on Afghanistan,, he is highly misinformed.. Officially Misinformed.

His father did proposed the correct response,,though few understand it.. Yo Ho.

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainians put a weapons depot next to a shopping mall in kremenchug then gets all pissy when the depot is blown up

https://t.me/intelslava/32171?single

----------


## Snowball

umm. getting to the point where the real headlines are scarier than the fake ones. 

*President of Belarus calls on Russia to be ready to use nuclear weapons*

https://euroweeklynews.com/2022/06/3...clear-weapons/

----------


## merkelstan

The bible says god will rain down flames like the sun.  The sun is a hydrogen-fusion nuclear furnace.  Bible is right again.

----------


## TheTexan

``A resident of the liberated Lisichansk told the military commander Vlad Andritsa how the Ukrainian military was hiding behind civilians.
``According to him, they hid ammunition in a kindergarten, which was surrounded by residential buildings, and also placed howitzers right in the yards.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7026

----------


## TheTexan

Spanish journalist Pablo Gonzalez, remains imprisoned in Poland on charges of being "an agent of Russian intelligence", for his reporting on Ukraine.

His wife pleas for his release.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7024

----------


## TheTexan

As a side note, the interviewer here (Alina Lipp) is herself facing charges in Germany for her journalism on Ukraine.

-------------

Interview with the British journalist John Miller in Donetsk

03:30 You hear a Ukrainian projectile hit next to our hotel. And we just keep going... just daily life.

"It's the Ukrainian side that's been killing civilians here for years and it's not being reported in the West."

"It's the first war in Europe in a long time and yet not a single British or American journalist is here! Because if they were here, they would HAVE to report that Ukraine is shelling them here."

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7022

----------


## TheTexan

Irish Pub in Donbass stays open, has never closed, despite being shelled on a regular basis over the years.

----------


## TheTexan

Another deadly day in Donetsk, as Ukrainian shelling hits Donetsk all day, with civilian victims including this 10-year old girl -

https://t.me/grahamwphillips/310

----------


## TheTexan

The Daily Mirror blames the burning buildings in Donetsk on "vicious Russian bombardment" 

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7019

----------


## TheTexan

Lisichansk residents happily look forward to a future with Russia

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7020

----------


## TheTexan

Slow but steady wins the race.

Russell "Texas" Bentley gives his perspective.

--------------------------------------

Why so slow?

The liberation of Donbass is not going as fast as we would like. And probably it seems especially slow to those who are waiting for it the most. Unbearably slow.

One of the reasons for the low speed of advance is the numerical superiority of the enemy and the well-fortified positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which were built over 8 years.

According to the classics of military affairs, the offensive should go with numerical superiority. Preferably 3 times, but 4 times is better.

Russia involved in the special operation about 200,000 fighters. Together with the people's militia and the reservists of the republics, the total strength of the NWO forces probably reached 300,000.

The authorized strength of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at the time of the start of the special operation was 280,000. Together with the National Guard, national formations, territorial defense units and mobilized, the number reached 600-700 thousand.

Thus, Russia is conducting a special operation in conditions where the enemy has an approximately 2-fold numerical superiority.

According to classical military science, it is simply impossible to carry out an offensive operation with such a balance of forces. This is against all rules.

However, Russia not only conducts an offensive operation with a numerical superiority of the enemy, but also conducts it quite successfully, albeit slowly.

At the moment, the cities of Mariupol (pre-war population of 500 thousand), Severodonetsk and Lisichansk (100 thousand each), Popasnaya, Volnovakha, Liman (20 thousand each), Raisins (50 thousand), Gorskoe, Zolotoe, Svetlodarsk, Svyatogorsk and a number of other settlements.

The total "pre-war" number of residents of the liberated cities and villages of Donbass is almost a million people.

This is quite a lot, considering that many of the liberated cities were turned by the Armed Forces of Ukraine into continuous fortified areas, the battles in which were literally for every house. And this is not a figure of speech - that's exactly what happened in Popasnaya. And in a number of other cities and villages too. One house after another had to be vacated. Each had a firing point, a trench nearby, and civilians often remained in the houses.

The terrorist tactics of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, when the Ukrainian troops did not allow residents to leave the houses where the firing points were set up, specifically to deprive the Russian troops of the ability to use artillery and aircraft - this tactic also slows down the advance.

The battles for Volnovakha, Popasnaya and Mariupol went almost like in the years of the Great Patriotic War for Stalingrad.

By the way, the size of Mariupol and Stalingrad during the Great Patriotic War are almost the same.

At the same time, 200-300 thousand fighters involved in the special operation are distributed along the entire front more than a thousand kilometers long from the borders of the Kharkov and Belgorod regions to Kherson.

And although Kherson and Melitopol were liberated without a fight, Russian troops are still forced to keep units on the border of the Kherson and Nikolaev regions in order to prevent the counteroffensive of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

And another 200-300 thousand units involved in the special operation include the rear and medical services. Air defense forces enter, which are distributed throughout the liberated territory to cover the cities. And there are also units that carry out demining of the liberated territories. And patrol service. And a cleanup. And the search for saboteurs.

In general, it only seems that 200 thousand is a rather large army. For a front with a length of more than 1,000 kilometers and for a liberated territory with a population of about 1 million inhabitants (including Kherson, Zaporozhye and Kharkov - almost 3 million), where it is necessary to carry out mine clearance, patrolling, cleaning and providing air defense - this is not so much.

Even if we purely mathematically divide 200 thousand into five - Kharkiv, Zaporozhye, Kherson regions, Donetsk and Luhansk republics - it turns out 50 thousand per region. Very little.

It is clear that now the priority direction is the liberation of the Donetsk Republic and the largest forces are involved in this direction, and in the relatively calm Kherson and Zaporozhye regions - a minimum. But all the same, it is impossible to use more than 100 thousand in an offensive in one sector with all the desire.

In fact, this number must be divided by two or even three.

The fact is that the troops involved in a long-term operation, which lasts more than a month, need rotation.

I don’t know in what mode the rotation is carried out during the special operation, this is probably secret information, but during the Chechen war, the rotation was carried out according to the scheme “a month on a business trip - two to four months at home, on vacation and in the service of the PPD.”

Therefore, if initially about 200 thousand fighters were involved in the special operation, then after a month or at most two, at least half had to be replaced. But to whom?

The number of the Russian NVO grouping of 200,000 fighters did not arise from the ceiling - this is the number of officers and contract soldiers of the ground forces available for sending to the front.

The total number, of course, is greater, but it is impossible to send every one to one so as not to leave the troops completely without commanders. Again, you need at least some reserve.

Therefore, it is impossible to provide rotation for 200,000 NWO participants by a "simple replacement". No, it will be possible to send 200 thousand "home" (to the PPD, points of permanent deployment), and send 200 thousand others to the front. Because there are simply no 200 thousand others.

This means that the command is forced to rotate in parts, withdraw from the front 20-30 thousand a week and send them on vacation in order to return them to the front in 1-2 months.

Thus, taking into account the rotation, the number of troops involved in the special operation after the first month most likely decreased to 150,000, and after the third - to about 100,000.

And if you look at the dynamics of the destruction of military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, you can see that in the second month, about half as much equipment was destroyed as in the first. And for the third - even half as much. This suggests that in the second and third months the intensity of hostilities decreased by 2-4 times. Which is most likely caused just by the beginning of the reductions in the troops involved due to rotation.

In addition, Russian troops suffer losses, no matter how hard they try to avoid it. And if the losses of two hundredths in the Russian troops are relatively small (in comparison with the Armed Forces of Ukraine), then the losses of the wounded are quite sensitive. A wound, even a minor one, needs to be treated. And then rehabilitation. And if the wound is severe, then the fighter can no longer return to the front.

Therefore, at the moment, the number of troops involved in the special operation, taking into account rotation and injuries, is probably two times less than originally - that is, about 100 thousand.

And this is for 5 regions, 1000 kilometers of front, logistics, mine clearance, patrolling, cleaning and air defense of the liberated territories.

How does Russia conduct a special operation with such forces?

Slowly. But continuously.

The General Staff chose the tactics of destroying the Armed Forces of Ukraine with artillery, missile and air strikes.

Russian troops, taking advantage of the overwhelming superiority in artillery, precision weapons and aviation, day after day shoot the Armed Forces of Ukraine in their positions. And the offensive is carried out only in small areas where the enemy is sufficiently weakened.

That is why progress is so slow.

After rocket-artillery and air processing of enemy positions, assault groups are advanced. If they encounter strong resistance, they retreat again and rocket and artillery processing and air strikes continue. And so day after day.

Considering that the Armed Forces of Ukraine do not spare reserves and send new ones to the place of the units lost during the shelling, the battles for each strong point can last more than one day. And the Armed Forces of Ukraine have a lot of strong points along the entire front line. For 8 years they dug in there very thoroughly. And in cities, every second house has been turned into a stronghold.

To go on the offensive immediately on a wide front, you need, as prescribed in the charters, a 4-fold numerical superiority. If the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the defense of the Slavyansko-Kramatorsk region involved 50 thousand, then 200 thousand are needed for the offensive. Only in this one area. And at the disposal of the SVO, taking into account the rotation and the wounded, there are a maximum of 150 thousand along the entire front and in all regions, of which no more than 100 thousand infantry, the rest are artillerymen, air defense units, rear services, doctors, signalmen and others.

But even if the command had the opportunity to send 200 thousand soldiers to storm the Slavyansko-Kramatorsk region, during the assault on well-fortified positions, losses would reach 50%.

If you lose 100 thousand in each region, and even more so in each city, things will definitely not reach Western Ukraine. Even Kyiv will have no one to storm. Actually, Western strategists were counting on this, that Russia would put 100 thousand each in the Donbass, Kharkov, Odessa and the Dnieper - and this would be the end of the special operation. Moreover, it will end with the defeat of Russia and the Maidan in Moscow.

Just for this reason, conscripts are not sent to a special operation. Because there is nothing for them to do there. Losses will increase many times over, but there will be little sense. Because as the number grows, the quality goes down.

The command of the Northern Military District chose the tactics of "execution" of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at the expense of rocket and artillery superiority and air supremacy.

It is this tactic that determines the low speed of advancement. Because after the shelling, you need to conduct reconnaissance and check whether the enemy has been destroyed or not, if not, fire again. If destroyed - take his position and locate the next enemy stronghold. And so step by step, house by house. Sometimes a kilometer a day, sometimes a hundred meters.

It turns out slowly. But the losses are small.

In the first month they tried faster - it turned out badly. They quickly entered Kharkov and left with losses. We also reached Kyiv very quickly, but then we had to retreat.

On the Seversky Donets, they also hurried once.

Therefore, it is better to slowly but surely.

The quieter you go, the further you'll get.

Moreover, we are not going so quietly, if you look closely. If we take into account that we have to gnaw through the defenses that the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been building for 8 whole years, and even they are defending with superior forces.

And most of the DPR has already been released. The pre-war number of settlements liberated during the special operation is almost 1 million. And it remains to liberate settlements in the DPR with a total "pre-war" population of about 500 thousand. So there is good progress.

It’s just that we have been waiting for the liberation of Donbass for a very long time and now we are very much waiting for the shelling of Donetsk to finally stop. And how they are waiting for this in Donetsk itself! Therefore, it seems that everything is going unbearably slowly. Even slower than it really is.

https://t.me/TXDPR/835

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

From above video at 4:00

People in Donetsk pay 1.44 USD per gallon lol

----------


## tod evans

> From above video at 4:00
> 
> *People in Donetsk pay 1.44 USD per gallon lol*

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Slow but steady wins the race.
> 
> Russell "Texas" Bentley gives his perspective.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Why so slow?
> 
> The liberation of Donbass is not going as fast as we would like. And probably it seems especially slow to those who are waiting for it the most. Unbearably slow.
> ...


It seems natural to me that liberated people would want to take up arms against those that oppressed them.

----------


## TheTexan

From last month:

Residents of Stakhanov describe Ukrainian shelling attacks.  Stakhanov is a residential area far from the front lines with no military facilities, and it is shelled regularly.

https://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/444
https://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/445
https://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/446

----------


## TheTexan

DPR writes the names of dead children onto its artillery shells

https://t.me/no_one_is_forgotten/5464?single

----------


## TheTexan

Recently liberated Lisichansk residents overjoyed to see Russian soldiers

https://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/456

----------


## vita3

Ukraine War is Lost

Heck of a speech & analysis by Ret Col Richard Black

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzGRQdp0XoQ

----------


## TheTexan

> Ukraine War is Lost
> 
> Heck of a speech & analysis by Ret Col Richard Black
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzGRQdp0XoQ


Good fact bombs in there 

Though when he says the Ukrainians fought "heroically".... there's nothing "heroic" about intentionally shelling and terrorizing civilians 

Otherwise good video

----------


## vita3

Hundred of thousands of Ukrainians been fighting these past few months 

So yeah plenty are being  heroic  defending their  villages, homes etc from massive Russky/Chechan fighting force 

Your obsession with the minority of ones still bombing Donbass continues! LOL 

But decent response from ya

----------


## TheTexan

> Your obsession with the minority of ones still bombing Donbass continues! LOL


The "minority of ones still bombing Donbass"?  

First off - they've been bombing Donbass civilians for 8 years.  Any soldier in the UKR army knows this and any participation in UKR is complicit with that knowledge.

Second - on many days there are several hundreds of shellings, all across civilians areas in eastern Ukraine.  It isn't some "minor" thing.  It is widespread and coordinated.

Third - besides just the shelling, the Ukraine army has consistently used civilians as human shields, either directly through force (by instructing them to stay on the 1st and 3rd floors while they use 2nd floor as a shooting position) or, indirectly by placing their artillery directly next to high density of civilians.

Fourth - the Ukrainian army has consistently treated civilians as less than human, not allowing them to get water, shooting them for sport & fun, and confiscating any food/water that they do happen to have for their own use.

Fifth - the Ukrainian army has been documented as torturing & murdering Russian PoW's

Nothing about the above is "heroic".  The Azov are famous for the above behavior but it is *all* of the Ukr army, not just a "minority"

----------


## vita3

Im like Switzerland on this subject, although I actually already  understand Russian POV 

Plenty of innocent Ukrainian who are innocent & heroic defending themselves neighbors etc 

Theres Russian war propaganda & American war propaganda. & reality is in-between  

 seriously Seek help. Lol

----------


## TheTexan

> Seek help.


You're the one living in fantasy land, "heroic Ukraine"

----------


## TheTexan

> There’s Russian war propaganda & American war propaganda. & reality is in-between


Everything I posted in #681 is true and is backed up by literally thousands of first-hand accounts and video evidence.

----------


## vita3

> Everything I posted in #681 is true and is backed up by literally thousands of first-hand accounts and video evidence.


Not doubting that.

But there is another side of this gigantic conflict & they are all not bad, despite your limited vision & knowledge 

 & yes some are heroic trying to keep Ukraine, Ukraine in face of Russian missles & fighting jets & tanks & 60,000 shells a day.

Stop selling Russian only side so hard

----------


## TheTexan

> Not doubting that.
> 
> But there is another side of this gigantic conflict & they are all not bad, despite your limited vision & knowledge 
> 
>  & yes some are heroic trying to keep Ukraine, Ukraine in face of Russian missles & fighting jets & tanks & 60,000 shells a day.
> 
> Stop “selling” Russian only side so hard


There were probably good Nazi's too.

But I would not call the Nazi's "heroic"

----------


## vita3

> There were probably good Nazi's too.
> 
> 
> But I would not call the Nazi's "heroic"


Pathetic 

So, What would you call Lenin & Russkies that slaughtered millions?

----------


## TheTexan

> Pathetic 
> 
> So, What would you call Lenin & Russkies that slaughtered millions?


I would call them corpses?  Since they died a long time ago

----------


## vita3

> I would call them corpses?  Since they died a long time ago


Pathetic

----------


## TheTexan

> Pathetic


Is that you answer to everything?  "Pathetic" ?

Pathetic.

----------


## vita3

> Is that you answer to everything?  "Pathetic" ?
> 
> Pathetic.


Thats my answer to your inability to be neutral or objective

----------


## TheTexan

> That’s my answer to your inability to be neutral or objective


Objectively speaking,

Ukraine started a war of aggression in 2014

and Russia responded with defensive force.

To describe it in any other way, would be a disservice to the truth.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Objectively speaking,
> 
> Ukraine started a war of aggression in 2014
> 
> and Russia responded with defensive force.
> 
> To describe it in any other way, would be a disservice to the truth.


***This***You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheTexan again.

----------


## TheTexan

Footage recovered from Mariupol shows Ukrainian troops firing at a group of civilians trying to evacuate the city.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7141

----------


## TheTexan

A schoolbus in Kiev. "Children" going to "school"

https://t.me/no_one_is_forgotten/5538

----------


## vita3

Most factual & detailed analysis I've seen on war




Ukrainians are getting badly defeated

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

Scott Ritter does an interview on rutube.  This is probably one of his best interviews yet

https://rutube.ru/video/private/a931...N1sKwyHumUWHig

----------


## TheTexan

1000 Tochka-U's are being handed over to DPR/LPR courtesy of Russia

Russell "Texas" Bentley is gonna have some fun with these 

https://t.me/TXDPR/907

----------


## TheTexan

North Korea recognizes LPR and DPR 

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7246

----------


## TheTexan

Another deadly day in Donetsk in the center of the city.  At least 2 dead, multiple wounded.

https://t.me/grahamwphillips/322 (graphic)

----------


## vita3

[QUOTE=TheTexan;7120805]Another deadly day in Donetsk in the center of the city.  At least 2 dead, multiple wounded.

https://t.me/grahamwphillips/322 (graphic)[/QUOTE

One hit wonder is back. Lol

Ukraine officials admitted 500 soldiers killed yesterday. Probably a lot more in reality 

Wonder if Russia will escalate & declare war?

----------


## osan

> given further thought,, I'll go with Russia.. Nazi's suck.


Hate to put it to you, but the Russians suck every bit as much.  More, actually.  WAY more.

It matters no whit which label one affixes to a tyrant because tyranny is always tyranny.

----------


## osan

> 


At this point, I think it is well established that both Urkaine and Russia suck.  Ukraine is by no means worse than Russia.  They are both tyrannical states that engage in activities that threaten the world, bioweapons being the most significant case in point.

Were I God for one day, huge swaths of the human world would be wiped from the books in short order and America would not be safe, either.  We are become a species of ill-bred, idiot children; a genetic experiment gone wildly wrong.  But that's OK because I've noticed how things tend to be self-correcting over time.  The more overdue we go, the more severe shall be the correction.

We are our own worst enemies.

----------


## TheTexan

> Hate to put it to you, but the Russians suck every bit as much.  More, actually.  WAY more.
> 
> It matters no whit which label one affixes to a tyrant because tyranny is always tyranny.


Regardless of what you think of Russia or Russians in general, their past, their history, or Putin himself.....  this is a just war, for just causes, and the Russian military is fighting honorably.

The Ukrainian side.... not so much.

----------


## vita3

Were I God for one day, huge swaths of the human world would be wiped from the books in short order and America would not be safe, either

So, if you were God you would kill people?

Got it. Knew you were twisted F*

Peace

----------


## osan

> Regardless of what you think of Russia or Russians in general, their past, their history, or Putin himself.....  this is a just war, for just causes, and the Russian military is fighting honorably.
> 
> The Ukrainian side.... not so much.


They have no business being there, just as we had no business in the ME.

NAZIs in Ukraine?  That's Ukraine's business and nobody else's.

----------


## osan

> Were I God for one day, huge swaths of the human world would be wiped from the books in short order and America would not be safe, either
> 
> So, if you were God you would kill people?
> 
> Got it. Knew you were twisted F*
> 
> Peace


Who said anything about killing anyone?  Your assumption is reflective of your mind, not mine.

----------


## TheTexan

> They have no business being there, just as we had no business in the ME.
> 
> NAZIs in Ukraine?  That's Ukraine's business and nobody else's.


Yea, we've had this debate already.  You don't recognize LPR and DPR's right to secede.  If that's still your belief, and I assume it is, then I have no desire in continuing to debate anything with you.  It's a tyrannical position and makes you no better than the tyrants you claim to despise.

----------


## pcosmar

> They have no business being there, just as we had no business in the ME.
> 
> NAZIs in Ukraine?  That's Ukraine's business and nobody else's.


True.. Except the entire purpose of the nazi punks provoking Russia in the FIRST place was to draw in every one else.
They had no possible hope in reality of Defeating Russia.

Stupidity on a Massive scale.

----------


## Ender

> They have no business being there, just as we had no business in the ME.
> 
> NAZIs in Ukraine?  That's Ukraine's business and nobody else's.


The Donbass has been begging for Russia's help for years and Putin has been trying to get the West to at least keep their word. As for nobody's business but Ukraine's- maybe the West should not have overthrown their democratically elected PM in 2014 & installed an obliging puppet gov.

----------


## osan

> The Donbass has been begging for Russia's help for years and Putin has been trying to get the West to at least keep their word. As for nobody's business but Ukraine's- maybe the West should not have overthrown their democratically elected PM in 2014 & installed an obliging puppet gov.


All valid points.  Conclusion: the world is in the hands of devils and is populated by idiots.

----------


## Snowball

> All valid points.  Conclusion: the world is in the hands of devils and is populated by idiots.


muh democracy is sacred

----------


## vita3

Zelensky fires head of Intelligence & Attorney General

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-b2125422.html

Comments everywhere are changing saying he's lost war & is not preserving his citizens life.

Idear out there that he could be replaced & new leader negotiates with Russia

One can always hope

----------


## Snowball

*House approves rider to train Ukrainian pilots in United States on U.S. warplanes. 

State Dept. confirms Ukraine has blessing to attack Crimea with HIMARS.*

----------


## TheTexan

NYT reports Russia will be receiving 300 armed and unarmed UAV's from Iran

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/17/u...ssia-iran.html

----------


## TheTexan

Zelensky launches 500+ criminal proceedings against top government officials, on charges of treason and collaboration with Russia

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7484

----------


## TheTexan

2 Ukrainian soldiers have a very bad day

https://t.me/asbmil/3089

----------


## Snowball

According to Sergei Lavrov, the situation indicates that the West behaves completely irresponsibly in such a situation.

“*NATO instructors and gunners of the MLRS are already, apparently, directing the actions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and national battalions directly*“ on the ground. I hope that among the Europeans there are responsible politicians who are aware of the consequences this is fraught with. In this regard, *it is noteworthy that no one in NATO and the EU reprimanded the German Air Force commander, a certain Gerharts, who announced the need to prepare for the use of nuclear weapons and added: “Putin, do not try to compete with us.”* The silence of Europe suggests that it complacently forgets about the role of Germany in its history , ”Sergey Lavrov said in an interview with Izvestia.
According to official data, the Russian military managed to destroy at least three American-made MLRS launchers out of nine delivered, however, the Ukrainian side refutes such information, while it is not possible to obtain objective data at the moment.

https://dontspeaknews.com/author/dontspeaknews/

----------------------------------------------------------------

Embassy: "All Americans Should LEAVE Ukraine Immediately" --

*Russia's state-owned Gazprom does not plan to resume natural gas supplies via Nord Stream 1 after the planned maintenance of the pipeline is completed on July 22.‘ * 

GAS MARKETS: Europe's benchmark TTF July '22 contract is currently trading at €132.5/MWh, up by almost 67% since Jun. 8. The spike comes after Gazprom cut flows to Europe via the Nord Stream pipeline, while outage at the US Freeport #LNG plant has been extended #ONGT #natgas

Dr. Clayton Forrester
@DrClaytonForre1

This is an ominous sign. If Russia doesn't resume pumping gas through Nordstream 1 on July 22, Europe will implode.

*Moscow is announcing to its citizens the city will be conducting NUCLEAR ATTACK CIVILIAN EVACUATION DRILLS, complete with Outdoor SIRENS, TV and Radio Interruption Warnings, instructing citizens to proceed to nuclear attack shelters.*

https://t.co/l1WIzhiLx5

Russia's Gazprom Warns July 22 European 'Doomsday' Is on Track
https://www.visiontimes.com/2022/07/...-doomsday.html

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

Another episode of: trench warfare really not as effective as it used to be

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/15210

----------


## TheTexan

"We waited for you every day”: Residents of liberated Lisichansk welcome the Russian military.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7581

----------


## TheTexan

A man describes how the Ukrainian military shells civilians as it retreats from a city

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7537

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian media is starting to blur out Azov symbols in its broadcasts.

Looks like being a Nazi in Ukraine is starting to become less popular.  

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7518

----------


## TheTexan

The de-nazification seems to be working.  At least from the telegram channels I've been keep track of, the level of "heinous $#@!" that gets reported has dropped dramatically since Mariupol was liberated.

Civilian areas continue to be constantly shelled of course, but at least the general murdering & torturing of civilians seems to have gone down.

----------


## TheTexan

Real Mexicans support Russia 

https://t.me/inessaschannel/1588

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian "special forces" fires his machine gun like a little girl

https://t.me/intelslava/33477

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian soldiers make a video complaining that their officers beat one of their comrades to death

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7562

----------


## TheTexan

Russian soldiers try to figure out how to operate this strange looking captured Ukrainian technology

https://t.me/c/1795183969/1597

(sorry, this was just too cute not to post)

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

German journalist Alina Lipp talks about the Ukrainian "kill list" she is on, along with many other journalists.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7610

----------


## sparebulb

> German journalist Alina Lipp talks about the Ukrainian "kill list" she is on, along with many other journalists.
> 
> https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7610


I would be happy to let her stay with me in my bunker.

----------


## TheTexan

> I would be happy to let her stay with me in my bunker.


Indeed.

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Snowball

Turkey says Russia denies any attack on Odessa port

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=russia+den...dessa-por.aspx

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Snowball

US and Allies to Supply Ukraine With 25-30 HIMARS and MLRS Rocket Launchers

https://sputniknews.com

----------


## pcosmar

> US and Allies to Supply Ukraine With 25-30 HIMARS and MLRS Rocket Launchers
> 
> https://sputniknews.com


how do they plan to get them there?

so I know where to watch them Blow up.

Port or Rail?  Expect a strike at that location..

----------


## ClaytonB

NSFW language

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB

Wait, did Putin just swindle the US out of $40 billion???

----------


## TheTexan

journalist Graham Phillips is first UK citizen to get added to UK's sanction list, for being a "conduit of Russian propaganda":

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...sanctions-list

Graham provides his response:

https://t.me/grahamwphillips/335

----------


## TheTexan

A captured Ukrainian drone shows footage of an intentional attack on civilians

https://t.me/no_one_is_forgotten/6355

----------


## TheTexan

Civilian woman intentionally murdered by American-made UAV Switchblade 300

https://t.me/no_one_is_forgotten/6452

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

July 27 marks the "Day of Remembrance" for the 130+ children who have died in Donbass from Ukrainian attacks since 2014

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7828

----------


## vita3

Texan,

Youre a hardcore Russkie cheerleader, do u want them to level Kiev?

----------


## acptulsa

> Texan,
> 
> You’re a hardcore Russkie cheerleader, do u want them to level Kiev?


Who says they will?

The prevalent view over the last seventy-five years has been, it didn't matter that Russia won, so long as the Nazis lost.  I've come to have a less charitable view of Stalin.  But Putin is no Stalin.

If he wants to eradicate Nazis who are (as they have been known to do) harming his people, all I can say is, "Sorry I was unable to prevent my government from making that job more difficult."

----------


## Snowball

Dmitry Medvedev shows the future map of Ukraine

https://t.me/medvedev_telegram/150



I'm not sure how seriously to take his map, I suspect there is some comedy involved by giving land to Romania? Or could that really become part of the acceptable trade-off, with Poland also gaining Galicia, and Hungary also rewarded. The Ukraine that would remain would be small, landlocked and irrelevant. We'll see.

----------


## TheTexan

> Texan,
> 
> You’re a hardcore Russkie cheerleader, do u want them to level Kiev?


I want them to do what they must to protect the sovereignty of DPR and LPR.

If that includes leveling Kiev, that's on Zelensky, not Putin.

----------


## TheTexan

> Dmitry Medvedev shows the future map of Ukraine
> 
> https://t.me/medvedev_telegram/150
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how seriously to take his map, I suspect there is some comedy involved by giving land to Romania? Or could that really become part of the acceptable trade-off, with Poland also gaining Galicia, and Hungary also rewarded. The Ukraine that would remain would be small, landlocked and irrelevant. We'll see.


I will not be surprised if Ukraine becomes landlocked.  Controlling the land along the black sea is a huge strategic prize that Putin is likely very tempted to claim.

----------


## pcosmar

> Texan,
> 
> You’re a hardcore Russkie cheerleader, do u want them to level Kiev?


wow

have you even watched anything other than Gamer Chat?

Russia has not been leveling anything,, in fact.. they have avoided infrastructure as much as possible.

Lights are on,, roads open, trains run.. and I watch Live CCTV. so there is Internet.

Commercial traffic flows as well as civilian cars.

it might not be a good idea to park rocket launchers down town though. 

Odessa port,,weapons shipment blown up.. as a taxpayer you should have at least watched the show.

----------


## TheTexan

> Russia has not been leveling anything,, in fact.. they have avoided infrastructure as much as possible.


To this point, most if not every bridge that has been blown up so far was blown up by the Ukrainians.

Russia could easily (very easily) blow up every bridge that Ukraine is using to move weapons to the front line -- but they don't.

If Russia runs low on patience they may start blowing up bridges but they haven't yet.

----------


## pcosmar

> To this point, most if not every bridge that has been blown up so far was blown up by the Ukrainians.
> 
> Russia could easily (very easily) blow up every bridge that Ukraine is using to move weapons to the front line -- but they don't.
> 
> If Russia runs low on patience they may start blowing up bridges but they haven't yet.


Ports, Rail, and major Roads..

and that is where the Entering Weapons are Blown Up. before they get into the wrong hands.

I wonder How they think they are getting F-16s..

comic/tragedy

----------


## vita3

have you even watched anything other than Gamer Chat?

What the F* are you talking about!

 YOU are the fool who  watched nothing but  live feeds & wrote multiple times on here, that there is NO conflict & heavy fighting, 

because you didnt see anything on your Ukrainian Capitol live feed 

I remember your foolish/dumb/wrong posts the first month of this war 

GOTCHA

----------


## pcosmar

> “have you even watched anything other than Gamer Chat?”
> 
> What the F* are you talking about!
> 
>  YOU are the fool who  watched “nothing but  “live feeds” & wrote multiple times on here, that there is NO conflict & heavy fighting, 
> 
> because you didn’t see anything on your Ukrainian Capitol live feed 
> 
> I remember your foolish/dumb/wrong posts the first month of this war 
> ...


go hunt an Orc.

----------


## vita3

> go hunt an Orc.


Oh yeah I was a little off.. is your proper & only honest response

----------


## pcosmar

> Oh yeah I was a little off.. is your proper & only honest response


The "Russian Cheerleader" was more than a "little" off.

I follow 3 live streamers ,,and you sound like the ignorant kids on chat that I have seen for months.

News Media is Lying again. (no surprise)

I pray a swift end to this madness,, but Russia still has soft gloves on.

----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine bombed a Russian detention center killing 50+ of their own Azov.

A clear attempt to silence any confessions / trials.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7917

----------


## pcosmar

> Oh yeah I was a little off.. is your proper & only honest response


How about,,, Take your Nazi Sympathizing A$$ elsewhere.

I honestly have to wonder WTF is wrong with you?

----------


## vita3

> How about,,, Take your Nazi Sympathizing A$$ elsewhere.
> 
> I honestly have to wonder WTF is wrong with you?


over - react  all the time?

----------


## pcosmar

> over - react  all the time?


Nope,, Just a LOT of Trolls Lately. and the nazi loving trolls are the dumbest.

----------


## vita3

F* Nazis

----------


## Dr.3D

The Ukraine army hopes we do nazi what they are doing.

----------


## pcosmar

> F* Nazi’s


That is what Russia is doing..

it is sad that a bunch of football hooligans was radicalized with Nazi Ideology,, and armed with Heavy Weapons to cause so much destruction..

and the idea that the Ukraine could Defeat Russia  was completely delusional from the start.

----------


## charrob

> To this point, most if not every bridge that has been blown up so far was blown up by the Ukrainians.
> 
> Russia could easily (very easily) blow up every bridge that Ukraine is using to move weapons to the front line -- but they don't.
> 
> If Russia runs low on patience they may start blowing up bridges but they haven't yet.



It looks like Ukraine used U.S. supplied HIMARS systems and blew up 3 bridges that cross the Dnipro River near Kherson to stop supplies getting to Russian troops that are now located on the western side of that river.  I read the Russians installed a couple pontoon bridges and ferries to cross the river, however, i wonder how much supplies can make it to the Russian troops that are located there.  It seems they are isolated and very vulnerable in their current location.  What is your take on this?

----------


## vita3

and the idea that the Ukraine could Defeat Russia was completely delusional from the start.

Yep, whatever press that  lied to us about Ukraine winning should be taken off air

----------


## pcosmar

> and the idea that the Ukraine could Defeat Russia was completely delusional from the start.
> 
> Yep, whatever press that  lied to us about Ukraine “winning” should be taken off air


Yeah well,,
I have posts,,and I believe I may have even Started a threads BACK IN 2014, when all this started..

I Remember Questioning why we were Supporting Nazis there after Hillary engineered the Coup.

I posted Threads on the WAG the DOG aspect,, with Sean Penn directing action.
 and all the Fake Footage was unnecessary,,if it was real.


The Comedian can play piano with his dick,, but he is getting people killed pointlessly.

that's what you get from a Noisy Dick.

----------


## TheTexan

> It looks like Ukraine used U.S. supplied HIMARS systems and blew up 3 bridges that cross the Dnipro River near Kherson to stop supplies getting to Russian troops that are now located on the western side of that river.  I read the Russians installed a couple pontoon bridges and ferries to cross the river, however, i wonder how much supplies can make it to the Russian troops that are located there.  It seems they are isolated and very vulnerable in their current location.  What is your take on this?


A few relevant posts below.  From what I can gather, the bridge strikes are a serious inconvenience but it is not critical.  The strikes have left the bridges badly damaged but still crossable and repairable.  Pontoon bridges have been deployed in parallel in case of further attacks.

The Ukrainians will need to do more if they want to isolate the troops in Kherson...  logistics seem to be mostly unhindered as of right now.

-------
https://t.me/Slavyangrad/3671
�������� Regarding the "destroyed" Antonovsky bridge in the Kherson region by @rybar:

In order to completely destroy Antonovsky bridge, "Himars" and MLRS alone are not enough. For all the effectiveness of the fire on the facilities of the Russian Armed Forces, the Armed Forces do not have enough resources to guarantee the destruction of the bridge: it is necessary to destroy the pylons for this purpose. 

Yes, the AFU can destroy the roadway over and over again. Will it cause problems? Yes. Moreover, given the huge amount of effort on the part of Ukraine and its allies, which is focused on reconnaissance of Russian Armed Forces facilities and movements of military columns, the bridge may try to cover military equipment on the march. 

But by and large, this is not necessary. The AFU is now solving the problem of systematically creating panic in the liberated territories and depleting the Russian air defense system, which cannot cope with massive strikes. 

For domestic audiences in Ukraine and the West, a media picture is being created of the systematic reputational failure of the Russian Federation, whose army is unable to defend the liberated territory of the Kherson region. 

This is a task for the short term in order to show the power and superiority of the AFU, as well as to cover up not reputational but real failures of Kiev in Donbass and other directions. 
#Russia #Ukraine #Kherson
@rybar

https://t.me/rybar/36197

‐--------
Nova Khakovka bridge working under heavy traffic 

No SHORADs visible , Buk s can be nearby
No Ukrop arty threat in 40-50 km range, no excuse not to reinforce
https://t.me/missilesnukes/3760

‐----

The Antonovsky bridge is crossable, with pontoons already up and repairs starting it seems this is all that millions of dollars of HIMARS rockets gets you. A few large potholes in all due essentiality.

https://t.me/no_one_is_forgotten/6534

-------

���� The first footage of the construction of a pontoon crossing of the Russian Armed Forces appeared parallel to the Antonovsky bridge across the Dnieper in the Kherson region

 The bridge is constantly under fire from Ukrainian militants.  This crossing will make it possible to create a spare traffic across the river in case of critical damage to the Antonovsky bridge.

https://t.me/intelslava/34143

----

Pictures of the damage

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/16244

----

The Railway bridge is indeed pretty messed up, but as seen below the pontoon railway is working fine:

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/202275435-hjOIF.html

----------


## charrob

> A few relevant posts below.  From what I can gather, the bridge strikes are a serious inconvenience but it is not critical.  The strikes have left the bridges badly damaged but still crossable and repairable.  Pontoon bridges have been deployed in parallel in case of further attacks.
> 
> The Ukrainians will need to do more if they want to isolate the troops in Kherson...  logistics seem to be mostly unhindered as of right now.
> 
> -------
> https://t.me/Slavyangrad/3671
> �������� Regarding the "destroyed" Antonovsky bridge in the Kherson region by @rybar:
> 
> In order to completely destroy Antonovsky bridge, "Himars" and MLRS alone are not enough. For all the effectiveness of the fire on the facilities of the Russian Armed Forces, the Armed Forces do not have enough resources to guarantee the destruction of the bridge: it is necessary to destroy the pylons for this purpose. 
> ...



This is all really good information.  Thank you so much for responding.

----------


## RonWrightor

Why are Ukrainians being liquidated?

----------


## TheTexan

> Why are Ukrainians being liquidated?

----------


## TheTexan

For several days, Ukraine has been launching missiles that release "petal" mines in civilian areas in Donetsk.

Only civilians will be hurt with these.  Especially children, the small mines look like toys.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/7965

----------


## sparebulb

> Why are Ukrainians being liquidated?


Ask Zelensky.

He's the one that is responsible for it.

----------


## RonWrightor

> Ask Zelensky.
> 
> He's the one that is responsible for it.


No, I don't think so.  Zelenksy doesn't stand but for Maidan enforcers.  But why would the "right wing" want to liquidate itself in a hopeless struggle against people hopped up on the "Great Patriotic War"?

----------


## pcosmar

> Yep, whatever press that  lied to us about Ukraine “winning” should be taken off air


It was actually a Sales Pitch, to get everyone else involves in a petty civil war.

and though mildly successful,, everyone is rethinking this $tupidity.

----------


## vita3

> It was actually a Sales Pitch, to get everyone else involves in a petty civil war.
> 
> and though mildly successful,, everyone is rethinking this $tupidity.


California National Guard & Wisconsin trained UKR'S soldiers in preparation to fight Russia

Trump almost got impeached trying to hold anybody accountable in Ukraine 

Perpetual  warmongers had a plan & enacted

----------


## pcosmar

> California National Guard & Wisconsin trained UKR'S soldiers in preparation to fight Russia
> 
> Trump almost got impeached trying to hold anybody accountable in Ukraine 
> 
> Perpetual  warmongers had a plan & enacted


So did Canada,, and US Special Forces..

Before the Cross Border incursions by the nazi's they half trained.

----------


## Snowball

Ukrainian top brass has acknowledged direct US involvement in killing civilians, Russian troops, and Prisoners of War. 

Hence, Russia rightfully has accused the US of "direct involvement" in the war.

All the satellite information for targeting missile strikes and conducting the war is provided by US/UK. 
The HIMARS strikes - according to a named, top Ukrainian commander - are approved or rejected by the US. 

This means the HIMARS strike against Ukraininan POWs was a war crime committed by the US. 

http://www.antiwar.com/

----------


## 69360

> Ukrainian top brass has acknowledged direct US involvement in killing civilians, Russian troops, and Prisoners of War. 
> 
> Hence, Russia rightfully has accused the US of "direct involvement" in the war.
> 
> All the satellite information for targeting missile strikes and conducting the war is provided by US/UK. 
> The HIMARS strikes - according to a named, top Ukrainian commander - are approved or rejected by the US. 
> 
> This means the HIMARS strike against Ukraininan POWs was a war crime committed by the US. 
> 
> http://www.antiwar.com/


They are afraid the Ukrainians will hit targets inside Russia or Crimea and force an escalation from Russia. The Biden administration likes their little proxy war, but doesn't want a world war.

----------


## TheTexan

Video of dead Russian PoW's shows that they were executed in cold blood

(graphic)

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8083

Ukrainian soldiers laughing as they cover their bodies with dirt

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8085

----------


## TheTexan

Man is arrested in Germany for posting 'Z' memes

https://t.me/mapsukraine/1319

----------


## TheTexan

Alleged American mercenary brags about killing Russian PoW

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8146

----------


## TheTexan

Donetsk man grieves over the torn bodies of his wife and granddaughter

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8128

----------


## TheTexan

Amnesty International has released a report how Ukraine chooses to set up bases and firing positions in hospitals, schools, and densely populated areas, violating international law.

https://www.amnesty.org.uk/press-rel...tial-areas-new

Even Washington post admits that AI's report "somewhat aligns with Russia's official narrative"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...8f2_story.html

----------


## TheTexan

> Video of dead Russian PoW's shows that they were executed in cold blood
> 
> (graphic)
> 
> https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8083


Video of these same PoWs immediately prior to being killed- conclusive proof they were executed by the Ukrainians

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8178

----------


## TheTexan

Amnesty Internatinal apologized for the "suffering, pain and anger" experienced by Ukrainians due to the report that the Ukrainian Armed Forces violate the rules of warfare by placing weapons in residential areas, schools and hospitals.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8216

And here's a compilation of videos of Ukrainian soldiers using schools as bases

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8217

----------


## TheTexan

A Donetsk resident talks about the cruelty of Western Ukrainians.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8220

----------


## ClaytonB



----------


## TheTexan

Steven Seagal is in Ukraine to film a documentary on the war in Donbass 

https://t.me/mapsukraine/1423

----------


## ClaytonB

> Steven Seagal is in Ukraine to film a documentary on the war in Donbass 
> 
> https://t.me/mapsukraine/1423

----------


## TheTexan

Sexy DPR chick talks about something probably important

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8448

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian PoW talks Bout his surrender, Azov, and unwillingness to return to Ukraine

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8491

----------


## Swordsmyth

Saudi Prince Alwaleed Bet Heavily On Russian Companies In February

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...s-in-february/

----------


## TheTexan

Former US Marine living in Donetsk says a number of his Marine colleagues are pro-Russian

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8533

----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine may be wanting to create a nuclear crisis by striking the Zaporizhzhya power plant.

https://t.me/TXDPR/1385

----------


## 69360

> Ukraine may be wanting to create a nuclear crisis by striking the Zaporizhzhya power plant.
> 
> https://t.me/TXDPR/1385


Didn't you get the latest "news"? That is the Russians bombing their own positions to make the Ukranians look bad. 

Also we just handed the Ukrainians another 7 billion to keep their government running, with no accountability at all.

----------


## TheTexan

> Didn't you get the latest "news"? That is the Russians bombing their own positions to make the Ukranians look bad. 
> 
> Also we just handed the Ukrainians another 7 billion to keep their government running, with no accountability at all.


Probably 3.5 billion of that will go towards cocaine for Zelensky

----------


## acptulsa

> Didn't you get the latest "news"? That is the Russians bombing their own positions to make the Ukranians look bad.


Is it just me, or does that sound suspiciously like a conspiracy theory?

----------


## TheTexan

> Is it just me, or does that sound suspiciously like a conspiracy theory?


Russian agent spreading mis-information.  I've reported him to the authorities.

----------


## TheTexan

British journalist Graham Phillips continues to be sanctioned with his bank accounts frozen by the UK in response to his journalism

https://t.me/grahamwphillips/386

German journalist Alina Lipp continues to face criminal charges of up to 3 years in prison in Germany, for her journalism

Even her mother has had to flee Germany, after being threatened with criminal charges and had her bank accounts frozen.

https://t.me/azmilitary11/14555

----------


## 69360

> Probably 3.5 billion of that will go towards cocaine for Zelensky


How much left in suitcases to those visitng foreign politicians? 

This thing is such a $#@!show.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Probably 3.5 billion of that will go towards cocaine for Zelensky

----------


## TheTexan

backup link:
https://rumble.com/v1gccnb-i-took-a-...d-this-ha.html

----------


## TheTexan

Long interview... talks about the origins of the war in Donbass

----------


## TheTexan

French Journalist who was in Bucha in early April was a witness to the murders of Russian PoW's, and describes how the Ukrainians were using small cars to transport corpses for photo opportunities.

https://t.me/TXDPR/1480

----------


## TheTexan

Zelensky Gives Impassioned Plea For More U.S. Money While Wearing Fur Coat And Gold Chain

The Biden Administration was all too happy to comply. "The President has already authorized an additional $800 million in aid for the brave Ukrainian government," said White House spokesperson Liz Megli. "And the American people can have full confidence that this money is going directly into the hands of the Ukrainian military and suffering Ukrainian children and is in no way part of a massive international money laundering scheme."

Republican congressional leaders initially questioned the additional funding but quickly changed their minds after the media asked them why they hated Ukrainian children and wanted them to die.



https://babylonbee.com/news/zelensky...and-gold-chain

----------


## TheTexan

(rumor) Russia has issued an ultimatum, and if their conditions are not met, then on Aug 24 there will be missile strikes across Ukraine on bridges, power, and other key infrastructure.

The gloves might soon be coming off.

https://t.me/TXDPR/1484

----------


## AngryCanadian

> (rumor) Russia has issued an ultimatum, and if their conditions are not met, then on Aug 24 there will be missile strikes across Ukraine on bridges, power, and other key infrastructure.
> 
> The gloves might soon be coming off.
> 
> https://t.me/TXDPR/1484



It might get worse  after a car exploded by a likely attack. 
People are mocking Russia again and that is something you shouldn't be doing.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Ukraine may be wanting to create a nuclear crisis by striking the Zaporizhzhya power plant.
> 
> https://t.me/TXDPR/1385


Its likely that whoever is guiding/advising currently Ukraine they are.

-Advising the Ukrainian Military to attack Crimea with drones... 
-Holding Civilians as human shield agaisnt Russia as they advance to hold them off, as reported by amnesty international surprisingly.

Whoever is guiding/advising currently Ukraine they clearly dont have a good sense of the history of the place or region.

Recently i had seen vids meltdown of Lindsey Graham demanding a regime change in Russia. 
I do think those days are likely over

The Russian people have not forgotten the days of Boris Yeltsin and his polices.

----------


## TheTexan

> Its likely that whoever is guiding/advising currently Ukraine they are.
> 
> -advising the Ukrainian Military to attack Crimea with drones... 
> -Holding Civilians as human shield agaisnt Russia as they advance to hold them off, as reported by amnesty international surprisingly.
> 
> Whoever is guiding/advising currently Ukraine they clearly dont have a good sense of the history of the place or region.


Indeed

----------


## TheTexan

> It might get worse  after a car exploded by a likely attack. 
> People are mocking Russia again and that is something you shouldn't be doing.


Pretty girl too.  RIP.

----------


## TheTexan

Slow and steady progress continues

----------


## sparebulb

> Slow and steady progress continues


Graham Philips does some pretty good reporting.

Besides that, he is a true-believing communist which makes me think that one can be fluent in a language, yet not completely fluent in culture.

At least he's putting his ass where his mouth is.

----------


## TheTexan

On a farm somewhere in the Netherlands



https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/20369

----------


## Snowball

Big protests in Moldova, as opposition party is clear majority -- to overthrow current gov and replace with Russia-friendly. 

Western pro-NATO "news" sources refuse to report on this. 

https://www.tellerreport.com/news/20...J707WQzJs.html

----------


## TheTexan

French TV channel is ridiculed for publishing footage of a "Russian rocket" on the roof of the Zaporozhye power plant.

The "Russian rocket" was actually just an ordinary chimney.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/8852

----------


## TheTexan

‘Did I steal something from them? Did I offend them? Why are they shouting ‘Muscovites should be hanged?’ A resident of Donetsk is outraged by the cruelty of Western Ukrainians to the residents of Donbass.  

https://t.me/PS_peoplesay/442

----------


## TheTexan

The Battle of Mariupol, as seen through the eyes of an embedded journalist

This is a few scenes from "At The End of the Abyss", a 3-part mini-series that will be released at a later date

----------


## sparebulb

It is refreshing to see that some people are waking up while the perennial douches remain douches.

----------


## TheTexan

◾The situation on the Southern Front, August 29

◾The past day can really be called the day of the full-fledged start of the Ukrainian counteroffensive on Kherson. In the morning, crests with a large number of manpower, with significant support from equipment, broke through the defenses of the Russian army in three places. Directly near Kherson, the Armed Forces of Ukraine made a breakthrough up to Kiselevka, but the RF Armed Forces successfully counterattacked and repulsed the Ukrainians back to Soldatskoye.

◾In the north of the front, the Ukrainian army, with massive support from equipment, tried to break through the defenses at Vysokopolye and Olgino, but suffered a complete collapse; at the moment, the confrontation there is of the most violent nature.

◾The enemy managed to achieve great success in two places: at Andreevka and Davydov Brod. Ukrainians broke through to Sukhoi Stavka and knocked out the defenses at Davydov Brod. At the moment, both settlements are in the gray zone, no one has full control over them. During the attack on these directions, the Armed Forces of Ukraine suffered catastrophic losses. From the field it is reported that in addition to the official data of the Ministry of Defense, several hundred more "two hundredths" can be added to the statistics of the destroyed enemy manpower.

◾Right now, Ukraine is continuing to draw up impressive reserves along the entire line of the Southern Front. In the coming days, the most decisive battle of the Special Military Operation since the day of the liberation of Mariupol awaits.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/9063

----------


## TheTexan

LOL

Zelensky warns Russia that Ukraine’s counterattack will “push them to the border. If they want to survive, it is time for the Russian military to flee," said Ukraine's president. 


https://t.me/asbmil/4483

----------


## TheTexan

'Of course we were happy. And we're hoping for victory soon!' A resident of Donetsk on why he supports the Special Operation.

https://t.me/PS_peoplesay/458

----------


## vita3

Ukraine & West went for it  launching  their offensive. Thought it was Western heads BS-ing but they did it. We shall see what happens...Russia is tactically vulnerable with Dnieper River behind them

----------


## Snowball

This is what Russia was hoping for. Let them come out into the open so they can be slaughtered faster.

----------


## TheTexan

Basurin: "During offensive operations, the superiority in manpower (according to military science) should be from 3.5 to 5 times. Our offensive operations take place at a ratio with the enemy of less than 1. We are already making military history at the moment, so there is delay"

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/21861

----------


## TheTexan

Gorbachev dead

----------


## TheTexan

https://t.me/asbmil/4485
```
From what we can see, not much has changed since yesterday. Ukraine does not appear to have taken any other settlements since yesterday. There are also no videos from the offensive apart from 3 videos that show 3 misses near Russian Armed Forces BTR’s from Ukraine — 2 of them were filmed 2 weeks ago though. So there’s nothing from Ukrainians in terms of footage. 

Russian Armed Forces reports over 1000+ losses for Ukrainians since yesterday — Ukrainians claim they have no losses. 

The great offensive appears to be going great in terms of pro-Ukrainian OSINT, but not so much in terms of visual evidence / settlements taken. 

— at the moment, no change from yesterday. 
```

----------


## sparebulb

> Gorbachev dead


The West will praise this guy.

In Russia, not so much.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Gorbachev dead


https://twitter.com/3YearLetterman/s...21905814458373

----------


## Anti Globalist

"Mr Gorbachev, tear down this wall."

----------


## TheTexan

You would think with the heavy fighting going on for the past few days, the Ukrainians would have better things to do than to shell civilian areas.

Guess not.

-------------------------
As a result of today's shelling of the AFU in the Donetsk People's Republic, 4 civilians were killed and 8 more were injured, including 2 children.

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/22413

----------


## TheTexan

Easiest tank kill of all time

https://t.me/TXDPR/1776

----------


## TheTexan

Journalist ask the head of the  inspectors team that visited Zaporozhye Nuclear plant about how he felt when the Ukrainians attacked and tried to storm the plant while they where visiting, the Ukrainian units here rapidly eliminated by the Russian Army. 

◾️I'm glad the Russia Army did what they had to do to keep our inspectors safe, he answered.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/9172

----------


## sparebulb

> https://twitter.com/3YearLetterman/s...21905814458373


That is awesome!

That has to be lifted, verbatim, from a pubic skool book.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/KyivIndependent/...45088665919489

----------


## TheTexan

> https://twitter.com/KyivIndependent/...45088665919489


Are they sure the children's injuries aren't the result of a Russian strike?

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian bar in Lviv has a menu that mocks and celebrates civilian deaths in Donbass

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/9306?single

----------


## TheTexan

A small demonstration of how neo Nazis are treated in Moscow

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/9308

----------


## TheTexan

British news is circulating an article where a Ukrainian pensioner shot down not one, but two Russian fighter jets

With a rifle

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/23180?single

----------


## AngryCanadian

> British news is circulating an article where a Ukrainian pensioner shot down not one, but two Russian fighter jets
> 
> With a rifle
> 
> https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/23180?single


Very likely a fake news story. 


Much like the Ghost of Kiev again.

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian woman upset that her friends & family are dying while the politicians and elites in Kiev are snorting coke and drinking booze.  "Bomb Kiev", she says.

https://t.me/PS_peoplesay/542

----------


## TheTexan

French media says Russia is "drowning in cash" because of the sanctions, with Russia's oil revenues higher than its ever been

https://t.me/PS_peoplesay/537

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

> French media says Russia is "drowning in cash" because of the sanctions, with Russia's oil revenues higher than its ever been
> 
> https://t.me/PS_peoplesay/537


*SANCS A LOT Welcome to sanction-hit Russia, where prices are DOWN as Brits suffer from soaring inflation*

----------


## CaptUSA

> *SANCS A LOT Welcome to sanction-hit Russia, where prices are DOWN as Brits suffer from soaring inflation*


I'd be curious to know what Russian government spending and debt was like during the Covid hysteria.  I do think the Russian sanctions are impacting the energy markets which has a trickle down effect, but I'm guessing most of the price inflation has to do with the devaluing of currencies we saw across the Western world.

----------


## acptulsa

> British news is circulating an article where a Ukrainian pensioner shot down not one, but two Russian fighter jets
> 
> With a rifle
> 
> https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/23180?single

----------


## TheTexan

> 


Maybe it's a secret Ukrainian rifle that requires pump action because of the large bore size. It did take down 2 fighter jets after all

----------


## acptulsa

> Maybe it's a secret Ukrainian rifle that requires pump action because of the large bore size. It did take down 2 fighter jets after all

----------


## TheTexan

A fellow Texan, Russell "Texas" Bentley explains why he fights in the Donbass (from 2021)

https://t.me/PS_peoplesay/547

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Occams_Banana/st...88742823731201

----------


## TheTexan

LPR soldier describes how the Ukrainian military shelled their own troops, at a rally point designated for surrendering to the LPR.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/9427

----------


## TheTexan

2 Russian special forces casually walk up to a Ukrainian soldier and then kill him.

"Who are you?  Where are your yellow bands?"

....

https://t.me/asbmil/4960

----------


## TheTexan

Big Serge gives his opinion on the Ukrainian counter-offensive

--------

In the last 72 hours or so, the pro-Russian side of the internet has been sent into an tailspin of panic over a new Ukrainian counteroffensive which is currently being launched in the Kharkov region, with the intention of compromising the Russian army grouping at Izyum. The panic was triggered by claims that Ukraine was advancing unopposed, encircling - or perhaps even capturing - the city of Balakliya - and on the verge of cutting off supply lines to Izyum.

If you will indulge me, I would like to revive a bit of optimism.

My view is fairly simple: Ukraine cannot and will not reach meaningful objectives - what we call “operational depth” - and has in fact thrown much of its carefully crafted premium reserves into a dangerous position. I believe it’s highly likely that these top rate Ukrainian formations are about to be savaged - but this is still an important learning moment for Russia.

Let’s just get straight into it, starting with an overview of the geography of this area, why Izyum is important, and why Ukraine has very poor prospects of reaching meaningful operational objectives.

...

more at

https://bigserge.substack.com/p/ukraine-counterattacks

----------


## TheTexan

Russia today hit a few key power stations and lights are out for many Ukrainians.  Gloves starting to come off?

https://t.me/russianhead/6627

----------


## TheTexan

Big serge provides an update on the war

‐----------------
Big Serge Thoughts

SubscribeSign in

Special Military Operation, Season 2Things are starting to heat up.

Big Serge

11 hr ago

174

The Power’s Out!

September 9 - 11 will go down in history as a period of great significance in the Russo-Ukrainian war. Both belligerent parties crossed very important thresholds, which taken together suggest that the war is entering a new phase. On the 9th and 10th, Ukraine achieved its first concrete success of the war by retaking all the Russian-held territory in Kharkov Oblast west of the Oskil river, including the western bank of Kupyansk and the transit node of Izyum.

Meanwhile, Vladimir Putin convened an emergency meeting of his national security council, which precipitated Russia’s own escalation on the 11th, when Ukrainian infrastructure was at long last subject to attack, plunging much of the country into darkness.

It seems clear that the war is entering a new phase, and it seems highly likely that both parties will attempt to take decisive action in the near feature. For now, let’s try to parse through the developments of the past week and get a handle on where the war is heading.

----

More at
https://bigserge.substack.com/p/spec...eration-season

----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine continues its attacks on civilians, killing and injuring several each day.  Often children.

In case it still even needs to be said, these aren't collateral damage but intentional targeting of civilians.

https://southfront.org/us-himars-mlr...ics-videos-18/

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Snowball

Russia won't up the ante until after Italian elections on Sept. 25th, because the Russia-friendly "extreme right" coalition is actually expected to win.

----------


## TheTexan

Putin chuckles at the Ukrainian counteroffensive and warns of a more serious response should Kiev continue using terrorist tactics. 

https://t.me/asbmil/5366

----------


## TheTexan

A local woman in Lysychansk blames Ukraine for the death and destruction

" The Ukrainians hate us for 30 years, say to surround us with barbed wire, and cut us off, so why are they now fighting for Donbass? "

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian shelling hit a crowded corner store in Donetsk today, killing 13 civilians in one attack.

They been doin this $#@! since 2014, and people still wonder why Russia came to their aid ????

(graphic videos warning)

https://t.me/grahamwphillips/481

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

Ukraine denies Amnesty International access to site of "genocide" in Izyum

(probably because this "genocide" has already been thoroughly debunked)

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/10298

----------


## Snowball

*Ukraine threatens its citizens not to vote in referendum or will throw you in prison for 5 years.* 

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...am-referendums

----------


## TheTexan

Another great video from Scott Ritter

A major point he makes in this video is that with the referendums soon to be finished in the next couple days, the LPR and DPR will very soon be part of Russia, and this changes *everything* in how Russia responds to being attacked.

If Ukraine continues to attack the Donbass after that region is officially part of Russia (from Russia's perspective), Ukraine is likely to get crushed in a manner that it cannot currently even fathom.




For those who still think this is a war of "Putin aggression":

6:00 - 10:00 provides good historical summary of how this conflict was manufactured

----------


## TheTexan

Also see 26:00-27:00 for a decent idea on how to overthrow your government lol

----------


## TheTexan

✅ 97.81% voted for the entry of the Zaporozhye region into Russia

✅ 97.93% voted for the entry of the LPR into the Russian Federation

✅ 96.81% voted for the entry of Kherson into the Russian Federation.

Waiting on the DPR.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/10629

-------------------------------------

Donbass residents explain why they voted "Yes" to join Russia

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/10638

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/10637

----------


## Snowball

I feel that Ukraine is going to back down soon and retreat to the Dneiper River, rather than face the new Russian offensive. 

Then they will be forced to cut a deal, and Democrats will talk Biden into backing off this project before Election Day. 

Russia has won. Blowing up the Nord Stream was just a terrorist act from a big crybaby.

----------


## TheTexan

> I feel that Ukraine is going to back down soon and retreat to the Dneiper River, rather than face the new Russian offensive. 
> 
> Then they will be forced to cut a deal, and Democrats will talk Biden into backing off this project before Election Day. 
> 
> Russia has won. Blowing up the Nord Stream was just a terrorist act from a big crybaby.


Yea I don't see this going much farther.  Especially now that these regions are going to be officially part of Russia (from Russia's POV).

If Ukraine does choose to continue hostilities, Russia's response will almost certainly be escalated now that these regions are "Russian".

Either it's gonna be over soon, ... or WW III.

----------


## Snowball

Jeff Rense - Russell Bentley from Donetsk with a lot to report 

https://ln5.sync.com/dl/b45732ea0/pq...p826h-jct3iuhc

----------


## TheTexan

> Jeff Rense - Russell Bentley from Donetsk with a lot to report 
> 
> https://ln5.sync.com/dl/b45732ea0/pq...p826h-jct3iuhc


I'm consistently impressed with Russell's depth of knowledge 

Russell voted "Yes" to let Russia join the DPR

----------


## TheTexan

> Jeff Rense - Russell Bentley from Donetsk with a lot to report 
> 
> https://ln5.sync.com/dl/b45732ea0/pq...p826h-jct3iuhc


Starting at 38:00 or so.. he's absolutely right.  Voting is useless.  There's only one solution to this in America - we have to do what DPR has done, and overthrow our Nazi masters

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Starting at 38:00 or so.. he's absolutely right.  Voting is useless.  There's only one solution to this in America - we have to do what DPR has done, and overthrow our Nazi masters


Maybe the US should take a vote to join Russia.

----------


## TheTexan

> Maybe the US should take a vote to join Russia.


Maybe we should

----------


## vita3

> Maybe we should


Easy, Comrade. Ur Russkie cheerleading getting a little too much

----------


## Snowball

Senate Approves Up to $16 Billion in Ukraine Aid

- House, President to pass tonight. 
- Republicans wanted more 
- Total aid to Ukraine in 2022 from United States surpasses entire Russian 2021 Military Budget. (68 Billion)

Pentagon to Set Up New Command for Arming Ukraine in Germany

NATO Defense Industry ramping up arms production
Putin to OK Annexation of Ukraine Regions, October 4th Final Hurdles expected to pass
US hits Iran, Chinese co's that import oil with new sanctions
NATO labels Nord Stream attacks as Sabotage, vows "response"

----------


## vita3

F*  Republican war mongers

Why does this board/Ron Paul World in general give them cover?

"The top Republican on the Armed Services Committee, Sen. James Inhofe of Oklahoma, argued earlier this month that the White House’s latest Ukraine aid request was too low and that Biden should use the remaining amount of presidential drawdown authority before it expires."

----------


## acptulsa

> "The top Republican on the Armed Services Committee, Sen. James Inhofe of Oklahoma, argued earlier this month that the White House’s latest Ukraine aid request was too low and that Biden should use the remaining amount of presidential drawdown authority before it expires."


Fortunately, that pint-sized psycho is retiring.

Unfortunately, though we had a fine man of brains and integrity in the primary, GOP primary voters naturally found no use for him.

----------


## Snowball

Vladimir Putin has expressed support for the incorporation of the Donbass and the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions into Russia.
"Dear residents of Russia, residents of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics, the people of the Zaporozhye and Kherson regions...you know that referendums have taken place. The results have been calculated. The results are known. People have made their choice, an unequivocal choice," Putin said, speaking at a ceremony in the Kremlin on Friday.
Putin expressed confidence that lawmakers gathered in the hall would speedily support formal laws on the new territories' formal accession into Russia.
"I am sure that the Federal Assembly will support the constitutional laws on the admission and formation in Russia of four new regions, of four new subjects of the Russian Federation, because this is the will of millions of people," Putin said. "This is of course their right, their inalienable right, enshrined in Article 1 of the United Nations Charter, where the principle of equality and self-determination of peoples is stated directly," he added.

This right is also based on the historical unity of generations of residents of the four regions with Russia, from the period of Ancient Rus to Catherine the Great, to the Second World War, Putin said.
"We will always remember the heroes of the Russian Spring," the president added, referring to the 2014 pro-Russian unrest in eastern and southern Ukraine in the months following the coup in Kiev in February 2014. "[We will always remember] those who died for the right in their native tongue, to preserve their culture, traditions, their faith. For their right to live."
"This includes the fighters of the Donbass, the martyrs of the 'Odessa Khatyn', the victims of the inhuman terrorist attacks carried out by the Kiev regime. This includes volunteers and militiamen, civilians, women and children, the elderly. Russians, Ukrainians, people from various nationalities," as well as the soldiers engaged in the special military operation, Putin said, asking for a minute of silence to honor the memories of the fallen.

Crisis Whose Roots Go Back Decades
The contemporary security crisis in Ukraine goes back decades, Putin said. "In 1991, at the Belovezhskaya Pushcha, without asking the will of ordinary citizens, representatives of the then-party elites decided on the collapse of the USSR, and people found themselves cut off from their homeland at a stroke. This tore apart, dismembered our community of nations, became a national catastrophe. Just as the borders of the union republics were formed behind the scenes after the Revolution [of 1917], the final leaders of the Soviet Union, contrary to the direct expression of the will of the majority of the people in the 1991 referendum, destroyed our great country and simply placed the people before this fact," Putin said.
"The Soviet Union is no more. The past cannot be returned, and Russia does not need this today. We are not pursuing this. But there is nothing stronger than the determination of millions of people who by their culture, faith, traditions, language consider themselves part of Russia, whose ancestors lived for centuries as part of one state. There is nothing stronger than the determination of these people to return to their true historical fatherland," Putin said.

Message to Kiev and Its Western Sponsors
The president recalled that the people of the Donbass have faced eight years of "genocide, shelling and blockade," while in Kherson and Zaporozhye, authorities attempted to foment hatred toward Russia and to everything Russia. While referendums were being held, he said, Kiev threatened to target women schoolteachers working in election commissions, and repressions against millions of people who took part in the plebiscites.

"I would like everyone, including the authorities in Kiev and their real masters in the West, to hear me and remember that the people of [the four territories] are becoming our citizens. Forever," Putin said. "We call on the Kiev regime to immediately cease fire, cease all hostilities - the war it unleashed in 2014 and return to the negotiating table. We are ready for this," Putin said.

The president called on Ukraine's authorities to respect the choice made by the Donbass, Kherson and Zaporozhye, and warned that Russia would protect its territories using all available means.

Putin promised that the cities and settlements, housing stock, schools, hospitals, theatres and museums damaged in the fighting would be restored, as would industry and infrastructure.
The president also appealed to the servicemen of the Russian armed forces, Donbass militias, and members of their families, explaining what they are fighting for.
"Our compatriots, our brothers and sisters in Ukraine -the native part of our united people, have seen with their own eyes what the ruling circles of the so-called West are preparing for all of humanity. In Ukraine, they have essentially thrown off their masks, shown their true nature. After the collapse of the Soviet Union, the West decided that the planet -all of us forever would have to accept its dictate. In 1991, the West was counting on Russia not to recover from the shocks it faced and fall apart on its own. This almost transpired, we remember the 90s, the terrible 90s, filled with hunger, cold and hopelessness. But Russia stood firm, revived, strengthened and again took its rightful place in the world," Putin said.

The West continues to seek out new opportunities to strike at, weaken and dismember Russia and to give rise to tensions between its people, something "they always dreamed about," he added. The West is ready to go to any length "to preserve the neocolonial system which allows it to live parasitically - and factually to pillage the world thanks to the power of the dollar and the technological dictate. To collect tribute from humanity," Putin said.

This is the reason for their pursuit of the "total desovereigntization" of nations, their aggression against independent states, traditional values and unique cultures," he added.

https://sputniknews.com/20220930/peo...101369245.html

----------


## Snowball

More highlights from the speech

- People have made their choice, this is the will of millions of people, this is their inalienable right, which is enshrined in the UN Charter.

- Putin announced a minute of silence in memory of the "heroes of the Russian spring”, "Donbas wars”, "martyrs of Odessa”.

- In 1991, representatives of the party elites, without asking the people, destroyed the USSR. There is no Soviet Union, it cannot be returned, Russia does not need the revival of the USSR, we are not striving for this.

- People living in Donetsk, Luhansk, Kherson and Zaporozhye become our citizens forever.

- Putin urged Kyiv to immediately stop hostilities and return to the table of negotiations.

- We will protect our lands with all the forces and means available to us and will do everything to ensure the safety of people. This is the great liberation mission of our people.

- We will rebuild all the destroyed cities and towns. We will develop enterprises, infrastructure, healthcare systems.

- The West does not need Russia at all. It is us who need Russia. Russia will always be Russia, we will defend it.

- The West always says that it stands for order and rules, but where are these rules? Solid double or even triple standards, designed for fools. Russia will not live by such rules.

- The West wants to see us as a colony, a crowd of soulless slaves. For them, our philosophy is a direct threat, and that is why they encroach on our philosophers.

- Russophobia is racism.

- The United States is the only country in the world to have used nuclear weapons twice. 

Putin accused the Anglo-Saxons of sabotage on the Nord Streams:

- Sanctions are not enough for the Anglo-Saxons, they have switched to sabotage, in fact, they have proceeded to destroy the pan-European infrastructure.

- Do we really want to have Parent No. 1, No. 2, No. 3 instead of mom and dad in Russia? This is completely crazy, is it not? For us, this is unacceptable.

- The world has entered a period of revolutionary transformations, they are fundamental in nature, Putin said.

- The collapse of Western hegemony that has begun is irreversible. It is not going to be the way it was. Today we are fighting so that it would never occur to anyone that our people, language and culture could be erased from history.

- Our values are humanity, mercy and compassion. Now we need the consolidation of the entire society, which is based on sovereignty, creation and justice.

Putin ended his speech by saying: "We stand for truth, we stand for Russia."
https://english.pravda.ru/news/russi...-putin_speech/

----------


## Snowball

Zelensky responds to Putin's offer of cease-fire with call to overthrow Putin.


KIEV, September 30. /TASS/. Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky said on Friday that Kiev is ready for settlement talks with Moscow, but with a Russian president other than Vladimir Putin.

"We are ready for dialogue with Russia, but with another Russian president," he said in a video address posted on his Telegram channel.
https://tass.com/world/1516107

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Breaking911/stat...21900982718465

----------


## TheTexan

> https://twitter.com/Breaking911/stat...21900982718465


Russia already called dibs on East Ukraine, maybe West Ukraine wants to join NATO ?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Russia already called dibs on East Ukraine, maybe West Ukraine wants to join NATO ?


I doubt Biden's handlers, _et al._ are going to split hairs over pesky little details like what happened when.

They'll either refuse to recognize Putin's dibs, or they'll grandfather in Ukraine from the Before Times. Or both.

----------


## TheTexan

> This is the reason for their pursuit of the "total desovereigntization" of nations, their aggression against independent states, traditional values and unique cultures," he added.


Pretty much this

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

One thing is for certain the US Government, Federal, State, and Municipals, are filled to the brim with terrible people that have zero integrity.

----------


## vita3

Ukraine troops take Lyman from Russkies.

Have to give there offensive some credit

----------


## sparebulb

> Ukraine troops take Lyman from Russkies.
> 
> Have to give there offensive some credit


At least we know where the next "Russian" atrocity is about to happen.

----------


## TheTexan

> At least we know where the next "Russian" atrocity is about to happen.


I expect more photos of dirty corpses with perfectly clean freshly removed fingernails as "evidence" of "torture"

----------


## TheTexan

"Yes" at 57%

----------


## AngryCanadian

> No doubt a lot more AFU have been killed 
> 
> Big problem with ending this war is that Ukraine side is more willing  to make ultimate sacrifice & many more are being trained on US taxpayers dollars


The reason why likely Kiev has never released death count for the AFU its very likely they know if they do this there might be unrest and protests agaisnt him and the war and would quickly demand an to end it.

Kiev made it sure that the Ukrainian MSM only report the victories or the PR victories so far they had being doing recently taking over those areas that Russian withdraw.
In Canada you will see a few Ukrainian news media channels.



Its a mess. Their news outlets never report how many actual deaths their side had taken.

----------


## TheTexan

CNN reports that US intelligence believes that Ukraine government authorized the assassination of Darya Dugina in Moscow

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/10/05/p...ion/index.html

This makes me think the US was behind it, because why else would CNN report this narrative...

----------


## TheTexan

I don't usually read youtube comments but I did notice on one of Dave Smiths youtubes, lots of comments that were specifically pro putin  disappeared since yesterday.

I guess I'll just go back to not reading youtube comments considering it's just another cesspool of censorship

----------


## Swordsmyth

EU Sanctions Russian Cryptocurrency Accounts

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ency-accounts/

----------


## TheTexan

Multiple explosions in Kharkov

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/28709

----------


## TheTexan

Russian media mocking American culture (which is spot on)

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/28817

----------


## TheTexan

American journalist in Donetsk reports his experience nearly being killed when artillery struck his hotel

https://t.me/wyattreed13/76

----------


## TheTexan

Graham Phillips reports on the people gloating about the attack on the Crimea bridge which killed at least 2 civilians.

----------


## TheTexan

```
The Russian Armed Forces launched a series of strikes across Ukraine this morning. Some of the missiles were aimed at structures in central #Kiev and thermal power plants located in the city.

The following facilities in the Ukrainian capital are now reliably known to have been hit:  

▪️ SBU headquarters at 33 Volodymyrska Street,
▪️ CHP-3 and the 110kV Vokzalnaya substation near the Central Railway Station,
▪️ Darnitskaya CHPP,
▪️ CHPP-5 at Vydubychi,
▪️ CHPP-6 on the eastern outskirts of Kiev,
▪️ The headquarters of the EU Advisory Mission to Ukraine near Volodymyrska Gorka Park.

According to some reports, the building of the German consulate was also damaged. The buildings of the Taras Shevchenko National University were damaged.
```

https://t.me/Slavyangrad/13278

----------


## TheTexan

Russia seems to be still having a hard time.  Need those mobilized troops asap

```
October 9 Key Takeaways 

▪️ Ukrainian forces continued to advance east of the Oskil Rver in the direction of Luhansk Oblast and have entered Stel’makhivka (about 18km west of Svatove). Russian forces launched unsuccessful assaults on Burdaka on the Kharkiv Oblast-Russian border, and Terny northeast of Lyman.

▪️ Russian sources reported that Russian forces attempted to attack in the direction of Ternovi Pody (approximately 30km northwest of Kherson City) Ukrainian sources reported that Russian forces continued to target newly liberated settlements in northern Kherson Oblast with artillery, MLRS, and aviation.

▪️ Ukrainian sources reported that Ukrainian forces repelled over 30 attacks in the Bakhmut and Avdiivka areas. Russian forces launched an unsuccessful assault southwest of Donetsk City.
```

https://t.me/Slavyangrad/13273

----------


## TheTexan

Today's attacks on the power stations seem to have had an effect.

-------
Ukrainian telegram channel Resident: The pre-emptive strike from Russia turned out to be quite devastating for the energy system of Ukraine.
 • Kyiv: CHPP-5, CHPP-6 and Trypilska CHPP were affected.
 •Dnepr: Pridneprovskaya CHPP.
 • Khmelnitsky: arrival at the military unit and
 electrical substation.
 •Ivano-Frankrovsk region: attacks on the Brushtynskaya TPP
 • Lviv: two power plants were destroyed.
 • Poltava region: completely de-energized.
 •Kharkiv region: completely de-energized.
 • Sumy region: completely de-energized.  

https://t.me/vicktop55/7282

---------

A strike this morning on a thermal power plant in Kiev

https://t.me/vicktop55/7288

----------


## Snowball

Ukraine and the UNATO have gone too far. 

Russia is going to force them to STFU in a huge way.

----------


## TheTexan

> Ukraine and the UNATO have gone too far. 
> 
> Russia is going to force them to STFU in a huge way.


Yes, I am really looking forward to this escalating lol

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Yes, I am really looking forward to this escalating lol


Too late. It's over.

The president of the American Federation of Teachers is on the scene.

Checkmate, Russia!

https://twitter.com/rweingarten/stat...14707949096960

----------


## pcosmar

FAFO

----------


## 69360

I'm honestly surprised the Russians haven't killed Zelensky yet. He's outside making selfie videos, they must know where he is at all times. The next guy in line must be worse or something.

----------


## TheTexan

> I'm honestly surprised the Russians haven't killed Zelensky yet. He's outside making selfie videos, they must know where he is at all times. The next guy in line must be worse or something.


What would be the point of taking out Zelensky?  I can understand why the US would do it, but I don't see any benefit to Russia

----------


## Suzu

Stepped up action today: 
tinyurl.com/z2smcnpx

----------


## TheTexan

Building on fire in Kiev.  People screaming in background.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11325

From all the shelling videos I've seen of Donetsk, I don't think I've heard anyone screaming.  After 8 years they are simply accustomed to it...

----------


## 69360

> What would be the point of taking out Zelensky?  I can understand why the US would do it, but I don't see any benefit to Russia


Who takes over if he is gone? Perhaps a government that would capitulate to Russian demands. Which were fairly reasonable IMO. That could end the conflict.

----------


## TheTexan

> Who takes over if he is gone? Perhaps a government that would capitulate to Russian demands. Which were fairly reasonable IMO. That could end the conflict.


Well, as far as Ukrainian politics go, Zelensky is considered the "peace" candidate.  Take that for what its worth

----------


## Snowball

For the second consecutive day, the RF has bombed many infrastructure and command targets across the Ukraine. I must admit a smidgen of surprise in this, as I had been favouring the expectation that the RF would cease the long-range strikes after one day, as it had in at least two previous occasions. 

Alas, that was not the case. Many more targets have been hit. I am not surprised, especially considering the rhetoric and danger of USNATO arms flows into the Ukraine, and the downright villainous attitude by Kiev's occupation government. The only reason I expected the RF to pause again was calendar and weather related. It's still early October, and the rains haven't come in earnest, nor has there been any hint of frost. Mechanised divisions are not going to be rolling across the landscapes. This suggests the RF has intel, likely concerning long-range ammo in the HIMARS, or a temporary window under which Starlink is not operating for the Ukraine, and the RF wants to neutralise the Ukraine's ability to continue engaging in the information war. This information warfare has always been unfavourable to the RF, as it seeds USNATO's propaganda effort. This could also be a political maneuvre by the RF to make the Democrats look bad to the American voting population, who are already voting. 

Unlike the summer strikes against electrical infrastructures, these attacks in two consecutive days are really looking to accomplish permanent, unfixable damage, across all the distinctions of government, military, electrical power, roads, rails, and perhaps even bridges. They are going to break the "Kyiv" regime's ability to communicate its message. No more glossy interviews and pleas for billions. Just GONE. No ability to send images over the internet, or dispatch journalists. It went dark in much of the Ukraine last night and today it is darker, and the sunset has real consequences. Not to be lit again. So, the Ukraine is falling headling into the abyss of cruel war now, and every day that passes becomes more likely that the Zelensky cartel will be killed, as will hundreds of mercenary and black-op USNATO contractors and intelligence facilitators. 

The Ukrainian conglomerate army is losing and shedding much blood in the south. The Ukrainian officials and their USNATO directors won't be able to defend against both the army fighting in the south and the civlian defence concerns in the rest of the country. After the massed force is dead, the grounds will slowly be de-mined by RF sappers. Meanwhile, probably stilll weeks away, the RF and Belarusian armies (no distinction any longer, as there is also no distinction between the DPR and LPR militias), all under a new Russian commander (announced last week) -- will incrementally move across all directions to cover the Ukraine like a blanket of death to any foolish enough to stand against them. The RF is not going to ask for surrender from the Ukrainian occupation government. It is going to kill them because it knows they are backstabbing, evil rats that would always seek to commit terrorist attacks against Russians. They will all be sent to God for a hard scrubbing off. 

https://sputniknews.com/20221011/rus...101715300.html

----------


## TheTexan

“People die every day”: a resident of Donetsk speaks about Ukrainian shelling.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11428

----------


## TheTexan

A school principal faces 15 years of prison for working at a school that teaches Russian students

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11429

----------


## TheTexan

One of many examples of Ukrainian propaganda (and/or, western propaganda.... same thing...)

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11423

----------


## TheTexan

NYT says the missile strikes on Ukrainian infrastructure didn't kill very many people, and this must mean the Russian weapons are inferior

https://t.me/DonbassDevushka/29330

----------


## vita3

7 days of this magnitude of shelling & it's game over for Ukraine.

Overly arrogant fools should have negotiated

----------


## Occam's Banana

I'm no expert, but aren't they supposed to sound out _preceding_ attacks, rather than following them?

----------


## TheTexan

■ (Hitlery Clinton) "We created terrorists to make the Soviet Union fall. And it was a good investment". 

■ The USA created Nazi Ukraine to fight Russia. 

■ Their methods never change. 


https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11728

----------


## TheTexan

Paid crisis actors in action.  Just another day in western propaganda

https://t.me/putingers_cat/1767
https://t.me/american_majority/879

----------


## TheTexan

Russell "Texas" Bentley and Paul Craig Roberts have harsh words for Putin

--------

It MUST Be Said - Though it appears Russia MAY have finally started conducting a competent military campaign in Ukraine, this war is still very far from won, and will not be won by cruise missiles alone. This is a war for survival, and the losers will cease to exist as a state - and as we all know, Russia is not just fighting Ukraine.

There is still a very real danger of a nuclear false flag scenario being conducted by US/NATO nazis on Ukrainian-held territory, in order to falsely blame Russia for a nuclear first strike which will be used as an excuse for a REAL nuclear first strike by US/NATO on Russia. The sooner Russia regains the military initiative, the less credible, and therefore more risky and difficult, a false flag operation will be. Paul Craig Roberts spells it out -

When It Comes to Conducting a War, the Kremlin Has Proven Its Incompetence

Paul Craig Roberts

To be clear, I respect Putin as a person. He is humane. He cares about life and civilization. He is a good person. In fact, he is proving to be too good of a person to be dealing with the venal and corrupt West, and he has no idea how to conduct a war.

Putin thinks, or thought, that Russia and the West shared common values. This shows how little Putin understands the West. The West is Washington, and the rest of the West are not independent countries but Washington’s puppets. None of Washington’s puppets represent their own citizens and neither does Washington. Washington’s values are measured only in dominance and money.

Washington is concerned only with its political, military, and financial hegemony over everyone else, including its own people who are waking up in each successive day in an ever tightening police state where the US Constitution is erased bit by bit, day by day.

The FBI has become a Gestapo for the Democrat Party. The Western media is a propaganda ministry for Washington. Truth that is inconsistent with the ruling official narratives is suppressed. The government and its presstitutes feed the people lies and tell them it is truth.

Putin gives speeches in which he shows that he understands this, but his actions do not reflect his understanding in his speeches. The distance between Putin’s words and his action is almost infinite.

The Kremlin had to be totally out of touch with reality when the Kremlin thought that its “limited military operation” in Donbass would be allowed by Washington to be limited. How anyone in the Kremlin could possibly have been this naive, this gullible, this uninformed is beyond my imagination.

How is it possible that the Kremlin could possibly have thought that after Washington went to the trouble to force Russian military intervention in Donbass, Washington didn’t intend to use it to greatly widen the war. Here we witness the total failure of Russian intelligence and the total failure of Russian understanding of the enemy with which Russia is at war. Indeed, it is not even clear that Russia understands that she is at war with the West. Here and there a Russian says so, but Russia’s actions belie any such understanding. The Kremlin is still trying to bail out Europe by supplying energy so Europe can continue its war against Russia. How does one understand this?

It has to be a first in History when a country at war supplies its enemies with the fuel with which to conduct war against itself. The Kremlin is begging Europe to please let us sell you energy so your war industries don’t have to close down. Could the Kremlin do anything else to make the Russian government look like the most confused government on earth? 


.... (more at Texas' telegram)

--------

https://t.me/TXDPR/2562

----------


## idiom

How deep down the rabbit hole do you have to be for Putin to be the champion of freedom in your mind?

It's like thinking the USA was defending itself by annexing Hawaii.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> How deep down the rabbit hole do you have to be for Putin to be the champion of freedom in your mind?
> 
> It's like thinking the USA was defending itself by annexing Hawaii.


Is there anyone here that has suggested that Putin is a champion for freedom?  Protecting the Russian state and Russians in Ukraine, sure. Can you quote anyone here stating he's protecting freedom? I think most people here understand the nuance of the situation and certainly don't want to send our money and children to fight a war that's got nothing to do with the US. I also think there's plenty here that don't support our regime, and have no intention of defending it against other regimes from wherever.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How deep down the rabbit hole do you have to be for Putin to be the champion of freedom in your mind?
> ...


Relative to who? Biden? Xi? All of the COVID mandate nations?

----------


## 69360

> How deep down the rabbit hole do you have to be for Putin to be the champion of freedom in your mind?
> 
> It's like thinking the USA was defending itself by annexing Hawaii.


I think this post proves you don't have a clear understanding of the situation in Ukraine or Russia.

I haven't seen Putin called a champion of freedom or really many good things at all. Most here seem to understand that what Putin did was reasonable given the circumstances.

----------


## vita3

> How deep down the rabbit hole do you have to be for Putin to be the champion of freedom in your mind?
> 
> It's like thinking the USA was defending itself by annexing Hawaii.


Good perspective.

----------


## TheTexan

> How deep down the rabbit hole do you have to be for Putin to be the champion of freedom in your mind?
> 
> It's like thinking the USA was defending itself by annexing Hawaii.


Tell me this, when was the last time someone stood up for the right to self determination?

----------


## TheTexan

It would seem that on oct 9, Ukrainians fired a dirty bomb into a Russian unit in Gorlovka and they suffered serious radiation injuries.

----------


## TheTexan

https://southfront.org/musk-demands-...old-to-fk-off/

----------


## tod evans



----------


## TheTexan



----------


## sparebulb

> 


Those two gals have an open invitation to stay with me in my bunker.

As long as they hold up their end and make me borscht and pelmeni.....

and other things.........

----------


## TheTexan

◾️Democratic revolution in Ukraine in 2013.

◾️One Europe! One Nation! One Ukraine! Let's hang all Russians!

◾️But there are no Nazis in Ukraine...

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11877

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

A former Ukrainian prisoner of war estimates that 70% of Mariupol supports Russia

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/11890

----------


## Swordsmyth

Exxon Mobil Announces Completion Of Russia Exit

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...f-russia-exit/

----------


## PAF

> Exxon Mobil Announces Completion Of Russia Exit
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...f-russia-exit/


Western Sanctions:




> The Russian government gave foreign stakeholders one month to declare if they intended to preserve their rights in the project, or if they preferred to exit their holdings. The government further stated that those who chose to exit their holdings would be compensated, however the compensation would be adjusted to account for the potential losses brought on by the halt in production at Sakhalin-1 earlier in the year.
> 
> ExxonMobil had announced earlier in March, following the onset of the conflict in Ukraine, that it intended to exit its operations in Russia due to Western sanctions.

----------


## acptulsa

> ..


Interesting that's buried at the bottom of the article, which starts out with multiple paragraphs of ExxonMobil spin quoted verbatim.

----------


## idiom

> Tell me this, when was the last time someone stood up for the right to self determination?


That's Zelensky's entire brand?

----------


## TheTexan

> That's Zelensky's entire brand?


If Zelensky has ever claimed such, then he clearly is not familiar with the meaning of the concept

----------


## pcosmar

> That's Zelensky's entire brand?


I thought it was Playing Piano with his Dick.

and the Heels.

----------


## TheTexan

Amazon bans books by Russian authors "to comply with applicable laws"

https://t.me/Reality_Theories/9596

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## sparebulb

Epic rant.

----------


## TheTexan

Blonde journalist in Donetsk talking about something probably important

https://t.me/Slavyangrad/19278

----------


## TheTexan

Ukrainian soldiers got a hold of a Russian military ration and started making jokes about giving it to animals.

The laughing stopped real quick as they opened the box…

https://t.me/intelslava/40769

----------


## Swordsmyth

Europe’s Rush For Gas Is Starving The Supply To Developing Nations

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...oping-nations/

----------


## ClaytonB

"Everybody dies"




I've stopped worrying and now I love the bomb

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## TheTexan

More PoW's executed by the Ukrainian military

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/14180

----------


## TheTexan

Russian Babushkas warn of civil war in the US and offer Elon Musk asylum if he removes his satellites from Ukraine

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/14695

----------


## TheTexan

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/14694

----------


## TheTexan

Juan Sinmiedo interviews an American Neo-Nazi who went to Ukraine to fight with the Azov

https://telegra.ph/INTERVIEW-WITH-BO...ATTALION-11-12

----------


## Swordsmyth

Kyiv Seizes Assets Of Russian Orthodox Clerics

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...thodox-clerics

----------


## Snowball

what a normal country looks like

----------


## Swordsmyth

Japan Returns To Nuclear Energy Amid Energy Crisis

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...energy-crisis/


Germany Completes Uniper Takeover

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...iper-takeover/


UK Economy Is Worst Among G7

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...orst-among-g7/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Japanese Insurers Announce No Insurance For War-Damage To Ships In Russian Waters

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...ussian-waters/

----------


## Swordsmyth

NATO Weapons Makers Surge In Value Off Ukraine War

https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...f-ukraine-war/

----------


## Snowball

5 stars

----------


## ClaytonB

> NATO Weapons Makers Surge In Value Off Ukraine War
> 
> https://www.thefinancialtrends.com/2...f-ukraine-war/

----------


## helenpaul

Not  sure  how  accurate that  is.

----------

